# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Đồng nát cơ khí, điện tử

## ngocsut

Năm mới em kính chúc các bác các anh các chị cùng toàn thể diễn đàn có sức khỏe dồi dào và cho ra ngày càng nhiều sản phẩm chất lượng
Đầu xuân em chả có gì hay, có mỗi mấy cái cục này góp vui cùng các bác

*Thông lệ trong topic của em: hàng còn thì còn ghi giá tiền, hàng bán rồi thì bên cạnh có chữ: "đã bán". em nhận gạch qua mọi kênh: điện thoại, sms, zalo, diễn đàn. số điện thoại (zalo) 0977.766.788*

ụ máy tiện rút collet nhưng cũng có lỗ ren để bắt mặt bích mâm tiện, cái này quá nhiều thứ để diễn giải mà em chả biết diễn tả kiểu gì nên các bác tạm xem hình đoán voi (đã bán)




Cán dao tiện móc rãnh trong có sẵn chip mới, thân 20, chất liệu cán rất pro, bán 200k




Mở vít mini dùng hơi japan, có chỉnh trái, phải, ấn xuống là chạy. đẹp, gọn nhẹ, bị rò hơi xíu ở chỗ van điều chỉnh lưu lượng, dùng chả sao nhưng bác nào cẩn thận tháo ra thay roăng là ok (đã bán)




tạm thời vậy........ alo em0977.766.788. Em ở hà lội

----------

HT Machinery

----------


## ngocsut

Đồng hồ so mitutoyo chân kính (jeweled) độ phân giải 0.01mm, có vết nứt trên mặt nhưng ko ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng (đã bán)

----------

mtsy2009

----------


## hellokr

e lấy cái đồng hồ nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> e lấy cái đồng hồ nhé


Ok, bác vui lòng cho em số điện thoại và 1 tin nhắn vào số máy của em để xác nhận gạch và tiện giao dịch nhé

Cập nhật thêm bộ khoan, mài guyên bản đầy đủ cả công tắc đạp nhả (pê đan), điện 100v, có quai xách rất đẹp gọn
Máy gồm 2 kênh riêng biệt, cầm rất đầm chắc tay, chạy rất êm, 1 kênh là mài thẳng, 1 kênh mài góc, cả 2 đều có cơ cấu kẹp nhanh, vặn đầu khoan sang trái là chấu kẹp mở ra, vặn lại sang phải là kẹp chặt.*
Có công tắc chọn chế độ dùng pêđan hoặc dùng nút gạt trên hộp điều khiển.
Nhược điểm: nút gạt điều chỉnh tốc độ ko có tác dụng, máy luôn chạy ở tốc độ gần như cao nhất (đoán qua tiếng) em tò mò mở nắp ra xem nhưng ko có dấu vết chọc ngoáy cháy chập, nói chung là ko rõ nguyên nhân, các bác mua vè cứ thế dùng thôi, mài khuôn hay mài răng đều được  :Big Grin: 
(đã bán)

----------

HT Machinery

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Nếu bể gạch cái đồng hồ so a để cho e a nhé

----------


## ngocsut

> Nếu bể gạch cái đồng hồ so a để cho e a nhé


ok em

cập nhật lại 1 số đồ thanh lý. Lưu ý các bác đồ em chủ yếu made in japan, cái nào hàng hải ngoại xuất nhật em sẽ ghi rõ:

- Nguồn lap điều chỉnh được điện áp hãng kikusui dùng điện 100v, dòng 2 kênh độc lập, 0-30V, dòng max 1A, mọi chức năng hoàn hảo chỉ bị gẫy chân common các bác dùng kẹp cá sấu hoặc khoan bắt cho nó cái ốc là ok (đã bán)




- Nguồn điều chỉnh được áp ra từ 17 - 54VDC (đo thực tế), chưa rõ công suất, dùng điện 100-250v - 4,5A các bác vui lòng tra google, made in china, tiêu chuẩn CE (đã bán)




- Bộ khoan-bắn vít nguyên bản của national, máy 2 tốc độ cho khoan và bắn vít, pin zin còn dùng tàm tạm mang tính biểu diễn  :Big Grin:  nhưng các bác có thể mở ra kích điện từng quả pin để dùng lâu hơn và tốt nhất là thay pin li-ion dùng cho lâu dài (đã bán)



- Nguồn biến áp của fuji toack điện áp ra thực tế 24, 29, 57v (nếu dùng điện 220v) không rõ công suất, khá là nặng (đã bán)


- Mâm cặp D150 4 chấu độc lập, chấu 2 chiều (đã bán) 





- Đài dao máy tiện, 800k





- Êtô 1 kết cấu chuyên nghiệp nhưng bị độ 1 bên ngàm bằng nhôm (chắc để kẹp phôi mềm) ko thích gỡ ra lại kẹp như thường, có tay quay đầy đủ, (đã bán)



- Êtô 2 kiểu dáng hiện đại cũng rất gọn, bị vài vết khoan nhỏ dưới mặt trượt nhưng hoàn toàn ko ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng, có tay quay đầy đủ 1trieu2



- Êtô 3 thay đổi được góc nghiêng, rất mới, 1triệu5



- Êtô 4 kẹp phôi cao lớn, bác nào ko thích kẹp phôi cao thì tháo 2 ngàm lớn là thành loại thông thường, mới mịn chưa sử dụng, (đã bán)





- Bàn map kiêm trà đạo, kích thước 500x500 vuông toàn thân, bám dầu nhưng mịn không tì vết, vảy cá vàng óng, mỏng nhẹ nhất em từng thấy trong cùng phân khúc. Đẹp kiệt xuất- đậm chất dân chơi (đã bán)




còn dọn tiếp.....

----------

HT Machinery

----------


## ngocsut

- Dc servo 180w, còn đẹp, test chạy êm (đã bán)



- Con lăn nhám (có 1 cái ngoài cùng là trơn, ko nhám) (đã bán)



- Đài dao hay bệ gì đó của máy tiện trượt mang cá cứng khừ, kích thước như hình, visme bước 1 thì phải, hành trình khoảng 40. Em này dính dầu nên lem nhem vệ sinh kỹ là ngọc trinh luôn. Bán 800k 





- Máy phay cầm tay chổi than mới đét, tốc 20k, có sẵn collet 6 (đã bán)



- Nguồn cực ngầu, trang bị 2 cp mới ghê, tản nhiệt tua tủa như thổ dân da đỏ, nhìn qua khe toàn thấy linh kiện to lộ cộ phát ghớm, mặt tiền thì quá nhiều đèn màu mè, điện áp ra đủ cả 5, 15, 24, 48 âm dương, sau đít cũng tá lả đầu ra. Mà được cái em này điện chuẩn đét, ko sai số. 1 em này là đủ nguồn cho cả tủ điện luôn khỏi lằng nhằng, bán 900k cho nhanh




- Nguồn điều chỉnh được điện áp, dòng ra, kiểu dáng rất mi nhon cổ điển, hãng Kikusui dùng điện 100v, điện áp ra 0-18v chính xác, dòng ra max 1A, đồng hồ Ampe ko thấy hoạt động nhưng chức năng chỉnh dòng vẫn ok (đã bán)




- 3 cái lọc lambada dẩy đầm (đã bán)



- Đám âm binh này thấy bảo chạy mobus hay mobai gì đó (đã bán)



- AC spindle misu 5.5kw, nặng gần 50kg trục quay trơn tru, tốc max 8000rpm theo thông lệ có thể vít tốc lên nữa nếu cần. Đã tháo bỏ indexer do e làm nứt cảm biến khi vệ sinh vùng kín. Theo cảm nhận khách quan em này rất mạnh nhưng dáng gọn (đã bán)





- Diod đĩa hay cái gì đó to bằng miệng cái bát 150k/con



- Cái thước hay cảm biến gì đó của keyence SL-V24H, ngoài tầm hiểu biết của em- 200k cả 2 cái



- Điều khiển nhiệt omron (đã bán)




Còn dọn tiếp...

----------


## ngocsut

- Đồng hồ đo độ nghiêng, đề co góc học tập đẹp, 400k (đã bán)



- nguồn có nhiều đầu ra 12, 24, 36v ko rõ nhà sản xuất chỉ biết ghi là HE5F9220C1 ko tra đc mã. chạy điện 220v, nhìn build nghiêm chỉnh chắc ko phải loại vớ vẩn (đã bán)



- Khởi bán dẫn (solid state relay) 100k



- cảm biến lưu lượng keyence FD-MH100A ko rõ cách sử dụng toàn inox nặng ịch (đã bán)



- quạt hút gió dàicho mùa hè nóng bọng, nền nã khá êm chắc chắn, hàng nhật mà ko rõ hãng nào, điện 220v (đã bán)




- Quạt hút gió thổi kinh người, hàng xóm nhà em thổi trấu và ông cụ nhà em giã đông thịt rất ưng ý  :Big Grin:  hãng orix mrs18-dc-f6, có bảo vệ quá nhiệt, kích thước 180x180x90 khung nhôm đúc, cánh sắt hay nhôm ko rõ chém gió ầm ầm, 300k/cái



- đèn led vàng chuyên dùng chụp ảnh mẫu khỏa thân  :Big Grin:  15w nhưng rất sáng, điện 100v (đã bán)





- Chả rõ rơle này hoạt động sao, (đã bán)




- Cái visme này em mua lâu rồi nhưng chưa sử dụng, mới nguyên bọc, Visme 3060 fi 30, bước 60 tải nặng, dài 700, hành trình 300, thanh lý 600k



Còn dọn tiếp.....

----------


## maxx.side

> Ok, bác vui lòng cho em số điện thoại và 1 tin nhắn vào số máy của em để xác nhận gạch và tiện giao dịch nhé
> 
> Cập nhật thêm bộ khoan, mài guyên bản đầy đủ cả công tắc đạp nhả (pê đan), điện 100v, có quai xách rất đẹp gọn
> Máy gồm 2 kênh riêng biệt, cầm rất đầm chắc tay, chạy rất êm, 1 kênh là mài thẳng, 1 kênh mài góc, cả 2 đều có cơ cấu kẹp nhanh, vặn đầu khoan sang trái là chấu kẹp mở ra, vặn lại sang phải là kẹp chặt.*
> Có công tắc chọn chế độ dùng pêđan hoặc dùng nút gạt trên hộp điều khiển.
> Nhược điểm: nút gạt điều chỉnh tốc độ ko có tác dụng, máy luôn chạy ở tốc độ gần như cao nhất (đoán qua tiếng) em tò mò mở nắp ra xem nhưng ko có dấu vết chọc ngoáy cháy chập, nói chung là ko rõ nguyên nhân, các bác mua vè cứ thế dùng thôi, mài khuôn hay mài răng đều được 
> Bán 1trieu2


Gạch bộ này về vọc chơi nhé. Tối về chuyển khoản cho bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch bộ này về vọc chơi nhé. Tối về chuyển khoản cho bác


ok bác, bác về xử lý đc cái nút gạt chỉnh tốc thì bộ này rất ngon, tiện dụng lắm  :Smile:

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Ok, bác vui lòng cho em số điện thoại và 1 tin nhắn vào số máy của em để xác nhận gạch và tiện giao dịch nhé
> 
> Cập nhật thêm bộ khoan, mài guyên bản đầy đủ cả công tắc đạp nhả (pê đan), điện 100v, có quai xách rất đẹp gọn
> Máy gồm 2 kênh riêng biệt, cầm rất đầm chắc tay, chạy rất êm, 1 kênh là mài thẳng, 1 kênh mài góc, cả 2 đều có cơ cấu kẹp nhanh, vặn đầu khoan sang trái là chấu kẹp mở ra, vặn lại sang phải là kẹp chặt.*
> Có công tắc chọn chế độ dùng pêđan hoặc dùng nút gạt trên hộp điều khiển.
> Nhược điểm: nút gạt điều chỉnh tốc độ ko có tác dụng, máy luôn chạy ở tốc độ gần như cao nhất (đoán qua tiếng) em tò mò mở nắp ra xem nhưng ko có dấu vết chọc ngoáy cháy chập, nói chung là ko rõ nguyên nhân, các bác mua vè cứ thế dùng thôi, mài khuôn hay mài răng đều được 
> (có gạch bác Chánh)


Mấy phòng Nha mua về  lấy cao răng thì phê

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Minh Trần

E Lấy 2 món này nhá Bác, mai alo Bác qua lấy

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Ok bác, mai bác tiện qua chỗ e nhé

Em cập nhật mấy món lẩm cẩm:

- UPS omron trước mua định vọc mà em lười quá, loại này chạy điện 110v, dùng acquy dẹt đã hết kiệt điện thì phải nên cắm điện ko thấy lên, bấm nút power đèn LED hiện số loé lên rồi tắt. Nội thất mới cứng, bán 250k




- đồng hồ đo được mỗi Vol AC, DC và Baterry check (chả hiểu dùng chức năng này như nào) ko có que đo kèm theo, 200k



- máy ảnh canon power shot dân chơi thủa nào bị em gỡ bỏ kính filter để quay hồng ngoại, rất hữu ích cho các bác kiểm tra laser hồng ngoại vì tia này khó nhìn, lơ mơ nó chiếu vào mắt là tèo, 200k gồm máy, thẻ, 2 pin, xạc tèo rồi thì phải 



- xác nguồn lab kỹ thuật số advantest, lúc mua về còn báo lỗi E005, em nghĩ là do quả pin bên trong rơi ra nên mở ra hàn lại, lắp vào tịch luôn chả thấy lên. Em đoán do lúc mở ko đúng cách gõ hơi mạnh nên con linh kiện nào đó bị long chân, ko có nghề nên chịu, bán bác nào biết sửa, (Xong)





- đám lộ cộ này nặng vãi mà chả hiểu điện áp đầu vào ra thế nào, dọn cho đỡ vấp chân (xong) 



- cục sắt (đã bán)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cho em cục nguồn lab nhé. Về nghịch chơi ợ.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## mtsy2009

> Đồng hồ so mitutoyo chân kính (jeweled) độ phân giải 0.01mm, có vết nứt trên mặt nhưng ko ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng (đã bán)


Đồng  hồ còn không để cho mình ( Thanh 01683942166 ).

----------


## ngocsut

cái đó bán rồi bác ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình nhận cái êt ô rồi nhé, thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hellokr

em cũng nhận cái đh rồi, cám ơn bác nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Buồn tình e lại lục sắt vụn ra bán

Mấy cái này đồng giá 100k:

- Bánh xe công lý 


- Trượt ngắn mà cứng, dính nước nên han nhẹ nhưng vẫn trượt êm (đã bán)


- Trượt xilanh (đã phá)


Nguồn lab kiêm vol kế của hãng Kikusui hình thức đẹp, chức năng:
- điện áp điều chỉnh 0-18v rất chuẩn
- dòng điều chỉnh max 3A
- đo điện áp DC 0-200v chính xác như vol kế chuyên nghiệp
- dùng điện 100v AC
(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Thể theo yêu cầu của khán giả, có cái j thừa là e bán cái đó
- cưa vòng em mua dùng mà đang cưa cái cục nhôm em lỡ tay ấn mạnh đầu cưa thế là tuột lưỡi cưa, lắp mãi mà có vẻ không đúng chạy tí lại tuột, bực mình bán lại cho các bác biết dùng hoặc bác nào có kinh nguyệt thâm hậu chỉ em cách lắp. máy chạy điện 100v, nặng 32kg hoàn chỉnh cứng cáp không dơ dão, vỡ hỏng bộ phận nào, lưỡi cưa còn nguyên hàm ko gẫy răng nào  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)




- máy chạm khắc siêu âm hoặc lấy cao răng cũng được  :Big Grin:  tên cúng cơm là ultrasonic profiler dịch ra thấy hơi ngu ngu nên e cứ gọi theo cách hiểu hoặc công dụng thực tế. Nghe đâu mấy cái máy dạng này mới giá toàn cỡ trên 1500 đô lan trum. Máy chạy chỉ nghe liu riu, chạm thử đầu vào tấm đá nghe xoẹt xoẹt tạo ra vết trầy, thử xủi sơn trên bề mặt tấm sắt thấy lên ầm ầm nên e nghĩ cái này vào tay cao nhân là hơi nhiều ứng dụng. Máy chạy điện 100, rất chắc chắn, cứng nặng như dùi cui. (đã bán)

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Gạch cái cưa vòng a ơi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hoaphuongnam

Mình Gạch "ultrasonic profiler" nhé!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

ok, em nhận gạch của em lamnguyen và bác hoaphuongnam, xin cảm ơn

----------


## CQV

em gạch cái tủ điện lớn 600x600x250 nhé bác chủ ơi ! thank bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Màn hình biến tần fuji các loại, đồng giá 250k/cái


Sò siêu âm 50w mỗi con và tần số 40khz, (đã bán)


Hàu siêu âm, hàng hãng trung quốc mới chưa được làm việc do dự ớn bị vỡ nên em thanh lý, loại này dùng được 2 loại tần số 25khz và 45khz, mỗi con 100w (đã bán)

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

[QUOTE=ngocsut;105122]Màn hình biến tần fuji các loại, đồng giá 250k/cái


Bác để em cái màn hình thứ 4 từ trái sang- cái có chữ Keypad Operation. 
Hoặc bác thích đổi món gì em có, tặng bác phiếu giảm giá 100K
Thanks,

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

> Sò siêu âm 50w mỗi con và tần số 40khz, 650k cả vỉ


Em lấy cái này về chia cho 1 số bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác để em cái màn hình thứ 4 từ trái sang- cái có chữ Keypad Operation. 
> Hoặc bác thích đổi món gì em có, tặng bác phiếu giảm giá 100K
> Thanks,


ok bác, các loại màn fuji em còn kha khá, đồ thì nhà em đang ự lên nhiều quá rồi, như cái đèn led mua của bác em về phải treo lên ngay ko thì bỏ tủ quên mất   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy cái này về chia cho 1 số bác.


vâng, làm cái nồi như của e

----------


## Gamo

> Em lấy cái này về chia cho 1 số bác.


Anh Huân nhanh quá, chia em với :x :x :x

----------


## huanpt

> Anh Huân nhanh quá, chia em với :x :x :x


Nhất trí thôi, về nhà rồi ta xe thịt.

----------


## ngocsut

be continued.......

----------


## ngocsut

- 24 step 2 pha như hình, đều chưa sử dụng nhưng để bãi bảo quản ko tốt nên màu nhôm bị ố đc cái tem mác còn khá, tất cả size 57 trong đó:
6 step dài 75: 2 vexta, 4 tâmagawa
18 step dài 55 vexta: 12 step cốt 2 đầu, 6 step cốt 1 đầu (đã bán)








- cái cục này tưởng là bơm hoá ra tên nó là electro-pneumatic transducer, dịch ngu là: điều khiển khí nén bằng dòng điện, model T1750 hãng Ve chai (Fairchild), thông số, cách sử dụng các bác tự xem, nhìn loáng thoáng thấy ghi áp vào max 5mpa, điện áp điều khiển 0-10v, chân vào có 5 cực e ko biết test kiểu j luôn (đã bán)

----------


## thuyetnq

> - cái cục này tưởng là bơm hoá ra tên nó là electro-pneumatic transducer, dịch ngu là: điều khiển khí nén bằng dòng điện, model T1750 hãng Ve chai (Fairchild), thông số, cách sử dụng các bác tự xem, nhìn loáng thoáng thấy ghi áp vào max 5mpa, điện áp điều khiển 0-10v, chân vào có 5 cực e ko biết test kiểu j luôn, giá nghiên cứu 250k


 Mình lấy cục nầy. Bác cho mình số tk vcb.
Cảm ơn Bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## mactech

Em lấy tất mớ step bác nhé, ib cho em địa chỉ em nhờ ng chạy qua, em ở Hn.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

vâng, em nhận gạch và đã thông tin cho các bác, xin cảm ơn

----------


## ngocsut

Động cơ servo misu 2kw (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- Bộ nhập liệu cho EPROM, test lên chữ số, e ko biết cách sử dụng (đã bán)


- Bánh xe hàng đức size 50x18, có thắng, 200k bộ 4 cái (đã bán)


- Trạm hàn hakko 942 (chỉ có trạm hàn) toàn chữ nhật, bé mà nặng chịch, điện 100v chắc hàng nội địa, cắm hiện số (em nợ hình), (đã bán) 
Các bác cho em hỏi luôn loại này dùng tay hàn model gì, em cũng muốn dùng  :Big Grin:

----------


## hungcadme

Em đăng kí một trạm hàn nhé .

----------

ngocsut

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Em đăng kí một trạm hàn nhé .


em đăng ký trạm còn lại

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

trả hình cho các bác đặt 942 đây




chợ đông vui quá, e bán mớ lạc xon cho các bác yêu khoa học 

- sanyodenki e ko biết test, chỉ bán hộp số (đã bán)


- Điều khiển độ ẩm thì phải, chưa sử dụng, chưa đục đít, lem nhem do để cùng đám cô hồn e đã lau lia rồi, ko biết dùng, chỉ cắm điện 220v thấy lên, 200k


- cái giống gì e cũng chả biết nữa, (có gạch)


- timer fuji (đã bán)


- timer misu, (đã bán)


- bộ định thời cho các bác chế bom hẹn giờ, e cũng chỉ biết cắm lên điện (đã bán)


- đồng hồ đo nhiều thông số vol, ampe, kw, kwh, hz.... hầm bà làng, nguồn nuôi điện 85-264v, dòng này có đèn led blacklit có thể chỉnh độ sáng đc nhé, còn chỉnh thế nào các bác tự ngâm cứu  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)


- mấy cái màn cảm ứng hơi kém mã, đã test thử cảm ứng

+ cái này có cổng usb, com (đã bán)




+ cái này có cổng com và 1 cổng tròn, cổ hơn nhưng vỏ cứng hơn, (đã bán)



+ cái này bé có cổng usb, com (đã bán)



- màn cảm ứng nhưng mới cứng cựa, màu mè lên ầm ầm, cảm ứng tốt, qua 1 lớp kính mỏng vẫn ok (đã bán)

----------


## hlphuocson

"cái giống gì e cũng chả biết nữa, 50k"

Anh cho em tấm hình chi tiết cái thông số trên nó với.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

> "cái giống gì e cũng chả biết nữa, 50k"
> Anh cho em tấm hình chi tiết cái thông số trên nó với.


Nó là cái alarm setter, đại khái nhập giá trị vào, rồi so áp input nếu thấp hơn nó la lên. 
Mà mình lụm rồi.  :Smile: )

----------

hlphuocson, ngocsut

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Hic đợt này bác chuyển sang buôn đồ điện tử hở  :Wink: )

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

hehe ngại gì ko hả e, vừa được sờ vừa có kinh phí giao thông  :Big Grin: 

Tiếp theo là mấy món em mua để ngâm cứu mà ko chơi được, đem bán:

- Máy mài mini Dremel multipro 770 made in mexico rất mới, 2 tốc độ 10.000 và 20.000 v/p quay tít mù, điện nuôi xạc 120v, món này lúc mua ko để ý cái nut kẹp nó vặn chặt cứng ngắc, e mở hẳn máy ra để tháo mà chịu thua. bác nào có tài tháo ra được thì mua (đã bán) 


- Máy hiện sóng Sony 314 tetronix rất nhỏ gọn, bật lên nó chỉ hiện màn xanh lè thế này. đầy đủ dây que đo, cả sách và túi đeo mà nhìn lem nhem bẩn bẩn e ko chụp. bác nào sửa được thì mua nhé, cũng lại lỗ nặng vì tội mua ẩu  :Frown:  (đã bán)

----------


## hieunguyenkham

EM dremel 770 pin còn zin hả? Cái colet kẹp đường kính bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## ngocsut

> EM dremel 770 pin còn zin hả? Cái colet kẹp đường kính bao nhiêu vậy?


Còn zin mà bác, e đã nói chỉ mở ra để tháo nut chứ ko chọc ngoáy thay đổi gì ạ

----------


## Tuanlm

Gạch em Dremel nếu chưa gả cho ai nhé. Mai ck

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm, mấy món đồ chơi đã ra đi khá nhiều

Update:

- Trạm hàn hakko 942 còn 1 cái do bác hùng camejoko 3 ngày đặt gạch mà hôm qua e nhắn tin ko thấy hồi âm coi như hủy gạch (đã bán)


- cái gậy này đáng ra em đăng vào đúng ngày 8/3 thì xong rồi mà e quên  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)




- Máy hút chân không made in germany rất mạnh, chạy êm hơn hẳn so với các máy nhỏ hơn của nhật, mới chưa sử dụng, chỉ là lưu kho không được chuẩn nên hình thức ko hoàn hảo như mới tinh. máy không dùng dầu, chạy điện lưới 1 pha 220v, khá nặng khoảng 24kg. các thông số còn lại các bác xem hình đoán voi (đã bán)



clip test

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> - Đồng hồ đo độ nghiêng, đề co góc học tập đẹp, 400k (đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 31516
> 
> - nguồn có nhiều đầu ra 12, 24, 36v ko rõ nhà sản xuất chỉ biết ghi là HE5F9220C1 ko tra đc mã. chạy điện 220v, nhìn build nghiêm chỉnh chắc ko phải loại vớ vẩn (đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 31497
> 
> - Khởi bán dẫn (solid state relay) 100k
> ...


Con 18k rpm bán chưa b, cho m số điện thoại trao đổi nếu ok m hốt. 
LH 0905019904

----------


## ngocsut

> Con 18k rpm bán chưa b, cho m số điện thoại trao đổi nếu ok m hốt. 
> LH 0905019904


số em trên đầu bài đó bác 0977766788

cập nhật lặt vặt:

- hộp số tỷ số truyền 11, ko dơ dão, cốt vào âm, ra đều là 14 thì phải, (đã bán)


- cái thước nhỏ xinh em vẫn đề co bàn làm việc, túng quá mang ra bán, (đã bán)

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch cái thướt nhỏ xinh nhé bác, tối em làm thủ tục

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch cái thướt nhỏ xinh nhé bác, tối em làm thủ tục


vâng bác chánh  :Smile:

----------


## Ledngochan

> số em trên đầu bài đó bác 0977766788
> 
> cập nhật lặt vặt:
> 
> - hộp số tỷ số truyền 11, ko dơ dão, cốt vào âm, ra đều là 14 thì phải, 200k


Mình gạch cái này bác nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình gạch cái này bác nhé.


vâng, khi nào bác lấy ới em nhé

----------


## hieu_potter

Em cần mua một cái ụ chống tâm cho máy tiện. kích thước cao tầm 2 đến 3 tất. Bác chủ có cái nào k ta?

----------


## ngocsut

> Em cần mua một cái ụ chống tâm cho máy tiện. kích thước cao tầm 2 đến 3 tất. Bác chủ có cái nào k ta?


hiện tại em ko có, mà ụ chống tâm cũng yêu cầu kích thước khắt khe theo băng máy của bác nữa

----------


## hieu_potter

Vì em dùng để chế cho conmasy tiện gỗ nên không yêu cầu chính xác về kích thước bác Chủ ak. Khi nào bác có thì nhắn em biết nhé. Thanks Bác!

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Vì em dùng để chế cho conmasy tiện gỗ nên không yêu cầu chính xác về kích thước bác Chủ ak. Khi nào bác có thì nhắn em biết nhé. Thanks Bác!


cụ tiện gỗ lớn ko? em làm cho 1 cái.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Bộ combo xy nhìn quen quen ....

----------


## ngocsut

- mâm cặp 85, hãng REX, bị vỡ mất 2 cái lỗ tra khoá nhưng còn 1 lỗ vẫn ok, hoạt động bình thường, hình thức ổn tuy có vài chỗ bị va đập thành thẹo nhỏ và căn bản là răng lợi vẫn đều đẹp như trâu phi (có gạch)





- AC servo ngọc trinh misu HC-MF13 100w mới nguyên tem, (đã bán)

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> - mâm cặp 85, hãng REX, bị vỡ mất 2 cái lỗ tra khoá nhưng còn 1 lỗ vẫn ok, hoạt động bình thường, hình thức ổn tuy có vài chỗ bị va đập thành thẹo nhỏ và căn bản là răng lợi vẫn đều đẹp như trâu phi, 500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AC servo ngọc trinh misu HC-MF13 100w mới nguyên tem, 500k/em, có 6 em


gạch cái mâm cặp đã nhắn tin với bác chủ rồi nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- Nhông lỗ cốt 14, lắp vào trục động cơ bằng cơ chế powerlock (collet) rất cứng chắc, 100k


- khớp nối cứng cho tải nặng, lỗ cốt 17-24, khoá bằng powerlock, đường kính ngoài 92, rất nặg, 200k





- visme THK fi32, bước 10, hành trình 230, 2/3 hành trình thì mượt, phần còn lại gợn nhẹ, ko rõ ký hiệu vì lúc vệ sinh e lỡ chà bay mất chữ, gối FK20 trong có 2 bạc 7204H, dùng làm máy ép chắc ok (đã bán)


- máy cuốn dây (wire wrapping tool) tên nó ghi thế chứ e chả biết dùng kiểu gì, điện 100 bấm cò kêu tanh tách, môtor quay khá nhanh 1 chiều (4000v/p) cầm gọn tay đẹp phết, 150k cho các huynh đài chế cháo

----------


## dobinh1961

> - Đồng hồ đo độ nghiêng, đề co góc học tập đẹp, 400k (đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 31516
> 
> - nguồn có nhiều đầu ra 12, 24, 36v ko rõ nhà sản xuất chỉ biết ghi là HE5F9220C1 ko tra đc mã. chạy điện 220v, nhìn build nghiêm chỉnh chắc ko phải loại vớ vẩn (đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 31497
> 
> - Khởi bán dẫn (solid state relay) 100k
> ...


chờ dọn tiếp

----------

ngocsut

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

Các bác trong nam sướng thật. Đồ đạc thì phong phú, giá lại hợp lý  :Frown:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

be continued............

----------


## ngocsut

Xin hỏi các bác sao tôi post comment mà ko thấy hiện hình nhỉ. Mất công viết 1 đoạn dài dặc mà post cái mất tiêu, đề nghị admin và mod xem xét

----------


## Ledngochan

Inbox mình mấy con SSR nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## haianhelectric

AC servo misubishi 100w hàng mới nguyên hộp, có 6 em tổng 2trieu2. Giá quá rẻ mỗi tội lại dòng B, driver MR-J2-10B, mua về không biết làm gì, vớí kiếm driver cũng mệt. Mình cần dòng j2s-10A với j2s-40A cả bộ nhé, có thì ới mình.

----------


## ngocsut

> AC servo misubishi 100w hàng mới nguyên hộp, có 6 em tổng 2trieu2. Giá quá rẻ mỗi tội lại dòng B, driver MR-J2-10B, mua về không biết làm gì, vớí kiếm driver cũng mệt. Mình cần dòng j2s-10A với j2s-40A cả bộ nhé, có thì ới mình.


Bác trai đọc kỹ rồi hãy comment chứ ạ, ở đâu nói con HC-MF13 là dòng B vậy?

Catalog trang 11 bác nhé : http://www.oaaust.com/MR-J2-A.cat00.113793.pdf

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác trai đọc kỹ rồi hãy comment chứ ạ, ở đâu nói con HC-MF13 là dòng B vậy?
> 
> Catalog trang 11 bác nhé : http://www.oaaust.com/MR-J2-A.cat00.113793.pdf


Xin lỗi nhé, dùng được cho cả A và B, giá rẻ đó mỗi tội không có driver.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## vopminh

Bể rửa + sò siêu âm còn ko em?

----------


## ngocsut

> Bể rửa + sò siêu âm còn ko em?


dạ còn bác ạ

----------


## ngocsut

Hôm nay em đi rao thuê:

Nguồn Laser Fanuc 9kw tháo từ con máy laser to tổ bố nhưng đã bị vỡ ống phóng, rất nặng, 2 quạt to như đít phản lực F35. Món này em cũng ko biết test và dùng thế nào. bác nào hợp nhãn hoặc có kinh nghiệm muốn mua thì chỉ em cách test 
Giá 12 triệu

----------


## TH2007

[QUOTE=ngocsut;106872]- Bộ nhập liệu cho EPROM, test lên chữ số, e ko biết cách sử dụng, bán 300k
EM MUON MUA ĐT: 0903604469

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

[QUOTE=TH2007;110598]


> - Bộ nhập liệu cho EPROM, test lên chữ số, e ko biết cách sử dụng, bán 300k
> EM MUON MUA ĐT: 0903604469


Đã xong, cảm ơn bác đã ủng hộ

----------


## ngocsut

Spin shioh 2,2kw 17.000rpm, 1 trong những em hàng tuyển của bác thanhhaidtd mà hơi nhỏ so với khung máy của em, mới chỉ test, gá lên và lại đóng hộp.
đã bán

Mượn luôn mấy cái hình gốc của em nó  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

vài món xấu xấu bẩn

- Servo misu HC-RP203B 2kw, có thắng từ, ko có driver để thử (đã bán)



- Máy nén khí bị rách màng séc măng (chỗ khoanh tròn), các bộ phận khác nhìn còn lành ko vỡ hỏng, vì máy không lên hơi nên ko dám phán bừa chất lượng, bình nén bằng hợp kim nhôm rất nhẹ, động cơ 100v chạy ro ro. Bán cho các bác sửa hoặc lấy phụ kiện (đã bán)

----------


## genji0306

> cụ tiện gỗ lớn ko? em làm cho 1 cái.Đính kèm 33906


cụ có bộ này ko để e với

----------


## ngochieu5522

"Mâm cặp D150 4 chấu độc lập, chấu 2 chiều, 1trieu5"  Giảm giá chút đi bạn ơi.

----------


## ngocsut

> "Mâm cặp D150 4 chấu độc lập, chấu 2 chiều, 1trieu5"  Giảm giá chút đi bạn ơi.


Bao ship bác nhé

Tiếp tục bán chơi bời vào hạ

- cục này em đoán là cục kích sóng wifi, đồ nội địa khó tra manual vãi, đèn đóm lên đầy đủ 150k bao ship



- camera ip logitec hàng nội địa do đài loan sản xuất, em google tìm driver toàn tiếng nhật nên mù tịt, ko có sạc, chỉ có dây nguồn cắm sạc điện thoại iphone 5v là lên điện nước đầy đủ (đã bán)

----------


## haki

còn sò siêu âm không bác ơi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

lấy cái camera ip nhé ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> còn sò siêu âm không bác ơi


hết sòa rồi bác ạ, bác liên hệ bác phuongmd xem sao

----------


## ngocsut

> lấy cái camera ip nhé ngocsut


dạ em nhận gạch của số đt 333336, nếu là bác thì ok ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> dạ em nhận gạch của số đt 333336, nếu là bác thì ok ạ


Là em đó. Vừa ck bác rồi đó ạ. Bác check hộ em nhé. Cảm ơn bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- Biến tần Moscon E7 1,5kw, tần số max 600hz, các thông số khác các bác xem hình và manual, hình thức được, bao chạy, (đã bán)

----------


## Minh Phúc

> - Biến tần Moscon E7 1,5kw, tần số max 600hz, các thông số khác các bác xem hình và manual, hình thức được, bao chạy, 1trieu2


cho e lấy con BT này nhé bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Sadsky

> Buồn tình e lại lục sắt vụn ra bán
> 
> Mấy cái này đồng giá 100k:
> 
> - Bánh xe công lý 
> Đính kèm 31849
> 
> - Trượt ngắn mà cứng, dính nước nên han nhẹ nhưng vẫn trượt êm (đã bán)
> Đính kèm 31850
> ...


 Trượt xi lanh con ko bác xin.gia

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Trượt xi lanh con ko bác xin.gia


thật tình cờ em vừa phá ra hôm qua để chế đồ bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

có mấy cái đồng hồ đa năng V, A, kw, kwh, tần số, cos ..... quá nhiều tính năng, các bác chắc biết rồi e ko phải giới thiệu nhiều nữa. hình thức được

2 cái của misu ME110SS (đã bán)
1 cái của Daichi ít tên tuổi hơn nhưng ko tồi hơn, lại có đèn blacklit nên dễ nhìn trong tối hơn (đã bán)

----------


## CNC abc

> có mấy cái đồng hồ đa năng V, A, kw, kwh, tần số, cos ..... quá nhiều tính năng, các bác chắc biết rồi e ko phải giới thiệu nhiều nữa. hình thức được
> 
> 2 cái của misu ME110SS đồng giá 400k/cái
> 1 cái của Daichi ít tên tuổi hơn nhưng ko tồi hơn, lại có đèn blacklit nên dễ nhìn trong tối hơn 350k


Em đăng ký cái Daichi bác nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em đăng ký cái Daichi bác nhé.


ok nhận đơn của bác  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

- biến trở chất lượng cho các bác chạy biến tần: cái màu trắng 500 ôm, cái màu xanh là loại chỉnh vô cực độ chính xác cao 2k ôm. (đã bán) 



- AC spindle mísu vẫn còn nguyên indexer 1.5/2.2kw tốc max 15.000 v/p e cứ lấy 10.000 cho nó xông xênh vì chẳng mấy bác kéo lên mức đó cả. Nặng 20kg, dài 30cm, mặt bích 130, khoảng cách tâm lỗ mặt bích theo chiều ngang, dọc 103, trục cốt 22. Em nó mất tem nên thông số em tham khảo từ e chân dài của bác ppgas giống hệt. Tình hình là e chưa test đc vì bận quá mà mấy đứa nhóc phá ko cho set biến tần nhưng sơ bộ là cốt quay tay cực êm. bao ship châu á thái bình dương (đã bán)




- bác nào cần khớp nối mềm cường độ cao cho mấy con máy cục súc thì tham khảo mớ này, em đánh số từ trái qua phải, từ trên xuống 
dưới:
Hàng 1
1 2 3: power lock 35-22, fi 93, dài 128, đồng giá 800k/c (chỉ còn 1 cái)
4 5: power lock 35-25, fi 104, dài 110 (đã bán)
Hàng 2
6: power lock 35-22, fi 94, dài 75, giá 600k
7 8 9 10: power lock 22-15, fi 80, dài 80, đồng giá 500k
Hàng 3
11: power lock 20-20, fi 80, dài 86, giá 600k
12 13: cơ cấu kẹp lục giác thông thường 12-10, fi 50, dài 60 (đã bán)
14: kẹp lục giác thông thường 12-10, fi 44, dài 47 (đã bán)
15: 1 đầu power lock 12- 1 đầu côn ( dùng cho trục cốt môtor đầu côn 11), fi 50, dài 55, giá 250k
16: 1 đầu power lock 20 - 1 đầu côn (cốt môtor côn 16), fi 80, dài 68, giá 400k

Với lỗ côn các bác ko thích có thể mang ra thợ tiện móc thành lỗ thẳng trong chớp mắt rồi bắt ốc chí (cái này em cũng làm đc nếu các bác yêu cầu  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## ngocsut

Up lên cho ae khỏi quên:

- đai buộc hàng có tăng đơ, hàng USA đã qua sử dụng còn khá mới, dài 10m, chịu tải 2500 daN (e đếch hiểu là chi mô, thấy ghi vậy  :Big Grin:  ) 300k/cái


- đinh vít mạ rất đẹp japan made, 2cm, làm bằng hợp kim gì mà rất nhẹ, màu mạ đồng rất cuốn hút, e đoán bác nào đóng món j bằng gỗ thì nhìn rất sang choảnh. 100k/10gói (e chỉ bán 10 gói trở lên vì quá lắt nhắt, khoảng 22 23cái/gói) (đã hết)


- cũng là đinh vít mạ, nhẹ nhưng nhìn ko đẹp bằng loại trên, cũng japan made, dài 5cm,(đã hết)


- 1 loại đinh khá khùng khoằm e tạm gọi là đinh mỏ neo, đại khái là theo hình mô tả thì đóng xuống nó lòi ra 2 cái ngạnh nên có giời mới nhổ ra đc, dài 8cm, thân 3,5mm, inox 304, japan made, 120k/2 hộp (50cái/hộp)

----------


## Totdo

Lấy một sét đinh mỏ neo "inox" thứ 2 chuyển tiền nhe bác chủ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Lấy một sét đinh mỏ neo "inox" thứ 2 chuyển tiền nhe bác chủ


Ok bác

Update tí:

- 3 cái màn cảm ứng HMI proface, made japan, kích thước 17x14cm, đường chéo màn hình 15cm, tình trạng vỏ xấu đều  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)
+1 cái hình màu, bị sọc màu nhưng nhìn vẫn tốt, cảm ứng tốt, vỏ bị gẫy cái cựa nhỏ nên bị xộc xệch tẹo nhưng dán miếng băng dính vào là ok  :Smile: 



+1 cái màu đơn sắc bị 1 đường sọc, cảm ứng hơi có độ trễ ko biết là do trương trình hay phần cứng



+1 cái hình thức khá nhất thì lên đèn báo nhưng màn ko lên hình ko rõ nguyên nhân, cho đi kèm lấy linh kiện

----------


## ngocsut

Mấy em biến tần khá nặng ký

 Fuji FRN110SVG1S-4DC, công suất 110kw, sử dụng điện DC 400V, hàng chuyên dụng cẩu trục, còn nhiều thông số khác các bác chịu khó tra google, hàng mẫu chưa sử dụng. giá 15 triệu/em, bao test

----------


## Totdo

> Lấy một sét đinh mỏ neo "inox" thứ 2 chuyển tiền nhe bác chủ


time là loại 8 chân và dùng điện 220 thì em lấy luôn nhé, bác chủ bác chủ xác nhận để em chuyển tiền luôn



Minh: O903593324

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- bơm mini grundfos diện 220v chạy rất êm (đã bán)




- bộ ren ống nhỏ xinh Rex gồm 5 cỡ ren thông dụng 3/8, 1/2, 3/4, 1, 1-1/4 răng còn rất mới như chưa sử dụng, chỉ duy nhất 1 cỡ ren có vết mẻ bằng đầu tăm. 800k bao ship

----------


## ngocsut

- biến tần ko rõ tên tuổi vì ko có vỏ và bàn phím đkhiẻn, chỉ biết là của misu và công suất 1.5kw, theo các thầy bói thì em nó là dòng A220 hoặc E220, đấu điện 220v thấy quạt chạy ro ro, khả năng cao là hoạt động bình thường, giá 300k cho bác nào có màn hình thay thế (đã bán)


- biến tần yaskawa dòng 616GII vỏ sắt trâu bò, điện 220v mới cắm điện thử lên đèn, chưa có thời gian ngâm cứu, cài đặt
+ em 5.5kw model CIMR 5.5G2, tần số ra max 360hz hình thức còn khá (đã bán)


+ em 7.5kw model CIMR 7.5G2LN, tần số ra max 400hz, hình thức hơi thị nở (đã bán)


Hình 2 em nằm cạnh mấy a khoai to

----------


## sonnc1990

- Diod đĩa hay cái gì đó to bằng miệng cái bát 150k/con

Đính kèm 31494

- Cái này còn ko bác có kiểm tra sống chết được giúp e thì tốt quá

Theo em là SCR

----------

ngocsut

----------


## BKH

+ em 7.5kw model CIMR 7.5G2LN, tần số ra max 400hz, hình thức hơi thị nở, giá 2tr8


Rm gạch con này nha bác. Bác cho e sđt và đc nha

----------

ngocsut

----------


## aiemphuong

e lấy cái biến tần vô danh nha

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> + em 7.5kw model CIMR 7.5G2LN, tần số ra max 400hz, hình thức hơi thị nở, giá 2tr8
> 
> 
> Rm gạch con này nha bác. Bác cho e sđt và đc nha


Xin lỗi bác, có thiếu gia hòa bình đặt gạch từ 12h đêm qua mà muộn rồi nên em chưa cập nhật lại. bác thông cảm nhé

----------

emptyhb

----------


## ngocsut

> e lấy cái biến tần vô danh nha


em đã inbox, cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm

----------


## BKH

> Xin lỗi bác, có thiếu gia hòa bình đặt gạch từ 12h đêm qua mà muộn rồi nên em chưa cập nhật lại. bác thông cảm nhé


Vậy e gạch con 5.5kw nha

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Vậy e gạch con 5.5kw nha


vâng, khi nào giao dịch bác vui lòng liên lạc qua số điện thoại, em sẽ gửi thông tin. cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm

----------


## ngocsut

deleted on 13/7/17

----------


## ngocsut

- 'Kìm ren ống 3/8 chắc nịch như đại đao, răng còn đẹp 300k




- Máy cưa vòng ASADA điện 100v, máy khá nặng trên 30kg, sau khi tìm hiểu kỹ lại có thể khẳng định máy ko trục trặc j cả mà do lưỡi cưa bị em ấn mạnh do muốn cưa nhanh dẫn đến vênh (đặt lên bàn kính mới thấy), bán cho các bác thay lưỡi dùng (đã bán)






- visme fi 30 bước 10 thì phải, hành trình như hình, bị rỉ chút ở đoạn đầu (đã bán)



- servo misu 2kw HC-RP203B có phanh, encoder còn nguyên lành ko vỡ hỏng, (đã bán)



- Bộ mở vít mini nguyên bản của national còn đẹp, duỗi gập đều được, vừa dùng vừa đề co là chuẩn, máy 2 tốc độ, 21 nấc trượt khoan, quá lực là em nó dừng chứ ko phải trượt bi, pin tàm tạm để mở vít nhỏ, còn muốn bắn vít gỗ hoặc vít to hơn thì phải thay cell (đã bán)




- 2 cái mở vít nati nhưng bé hơn, cũ hơn, xấu hơn  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)
1 cái đủ pin, ko xạc, pin còn khá 
1 cái ko có pin, ko xạc

----------


## carephone

bác để e máy vặn vít national cho e tk để e chuyển $

----------

ngocsut

----------


## scara.arm

Cho em bỏ gạch nhé.
Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Update: bộ mở vít national vẫn còn do bác carephone ko có hồi âm

Tiếp tục dọn nhà giã từ cuộc chơi, down giá nhiệt tình

- Nguồn phát siêu âm Japan 40khz 1200w điện 220v, nội thất sáng loá hầm hố, không lỗi hỏng (đã bán)

----------


## phuongmd

---up up--

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cập nhật:

- Quạt thổi - hút gió cánh tuabin động cơ 3 pha 200v, hình thức hơi xấu nhưng chạy rất gấu  :Big Grin:  đã vệ sinh, test ok (đã bán)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Định gạch quạt hút mà lưu lượng hơi bé, hehe.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

hehe em ko hiểu bên nhật bổn họ tính kiểu gì chứ gió thổi ầm ầm mà nó tính có 0,25m3 thì quá vô lý  :Confused:

----------


## Vinh68

Mình lấy cái quạt này nha bác. Tí nữa alo bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- động cơ 3 pha hitachi 1hp max 60hz - 1750rpm, kèm bộ ly hợp-phanh từ to, tất cả full nhôm, hình thức còn khá, bị mẻ vài chỗ trên cánh tản nhiệt. đã test ok chạy êm, ly hợp từ điện 24v hút rất mạnh, dùng 2 tay vặn hết sức không hề nhúc nhích
Model của cụm này là: Miki pulley 126-10-4B 0.75 (đã bán)

Video test



- Đăng lại em servo 18000rpm, mới test thử gần 200hz quẩy tít mù, kiểm tra lại 1 trong 4 chân pad moto bị mẻ. Giá 2tr8

----------


## BKH

> - động cơ 3 pha hitachi 1hp max 60hz - 1750rpm, kèm bộ ly hợp-phanh từ to, tất cả full nhôm, hình thức còn khá, bị mẻ vài chỗ trên cánh tản nhiệt. đã test ok chạy êm, ly hợp từ điện 24v hút rất mạnh, dùng 2 tay vặn hết sức không hề nhúc nhích
> Model của cụm này là: Miki pulley 126-10-4B 0.75
> Giá 1triêu5
> 
> Video test
> 
> 
> 
> - Đăng lại em servo 18000rpm, mới test thử gần 200hz quẩy tít mù, kiểm tra lại 1 trong 4 chân pad moto bị mẻ. Giá 2tr8


Em gạch con 1hp nha bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em gạch con 1hp nha bác


vâng, cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm, em xin bớt 100k gọi là hỗ trợ tiền ship bác nhé

----------


## emptyhb

mua hàng của cha này sướng lắm, chả cần bảo gì hắn tự bớt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Bác chủ cho em hỏi bồn inox gắn thêm sò siêu âm là dùng để rửa những chi tiết cơ khí dính mỡ,nhớt ?  Nếu sử dụng phải nguồn như thế nào. Em gà lắm nên mới hỏi vậy. 
Thanks ..

----------


## ngocsut

> mua hàng của cha này sướng lắm, chả cần bảo gì hắn tự bớt


haha, quả PR này nặng đô đây, cảm ơn người đẹp nhá

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác chủ cho em hỏi bồn inox gắn thêm sò siêu âm là dùng để rửa những chi tiết cơ khí dính mỡ,nhớt ?  Nếu sử dụng phải nguồn như thế nào. Em gà lắm nên mới hỏi vậy. 
> Thanks ..


Nói thật với bác lý thuyết là vậy mà em tốn không ít tiền cho mấy quả dự ớn này vẫn chưa đâu vào đâu, nản quá mang bán tuốt cho các cao nhân ngâm cứu  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Vậy cái bồn inox sử dụng nguồn như thế nào.Thank

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Mâm cập D 150 chấu 2 chiều độc lập hàng Japan ? Còn ko Bác ? Còn thì Em lấy . Giao dịch thế nào ? Em ở quận 8, gần cầu Chà Và.
Thanks

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Mâm cập D 150 chấu 2 chiều độc lập hàng Japan ? Còn ko Bác ? Còn thì Em lấy . Giao dịch thế nào ? Em ở quận 8, gần cầu Chà Và.
Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## BKH

> vâng, cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm, em xin bớt 100k gọi là hỗ trợ tiền ship bác nhé


Tks bác chủ nha

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mâm cập D 150 chấu 2 chiều độc lập hàng Japan ? Còn ko Bác ? Còn thì Em lấy . Giao dịch thế nào ? Em ở quận 8, gần cầu Chà Và.
> Thanks


Em đã inbox rồi a

update:

- thanh lý 3 cái HMI cùi bắp proface cho các bác ngâm cứu, giá 650k/3 cái (có gạch)
made japan, kích thước 17x14cm, đường chéo màn hình 15cm, tình trạng vỏ xấu đều :
+1 cái hình màu, bị sọc màu nhưng nhìn vẫn tốt, cảm ứng tốt, vỏ bị gẫy cái cựa nhỏ nên bị xộc xệch tẹo nhưng dán miếng băng dính vào là ok
+1 cái màu đơn sắc bị 1 đường sọc, cảm ứng có độ trễ ko biết là do trương trình hay phần cứng
+1 cái hình thức khá nhất thì lên đèn báo nhưng màn ko lên hình ko rõ nguyên nhân, cho đi kèm lấy linh kiện

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4mh8sxrlN

- bộ ren ống nhỏ xinh Rex gồm 5 cỡ ren thông dụng 3/8, 1/2, 3/4, 1, 1-1/4 răng còn rất mới như chưa sử dụng, chỉ duy nhất 1 cỡ ren có vết mẻ bằng đầu tăm. 800k bao ship

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4mhAF4X4G

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

sorry Bác. 
Em chưa sử dụng rành...và cũng ko để ý có hộp thư đến. ko thấy trả lời... cứ tưởng... Bác đã bán rồi. 
Vậy sáng mai em chuyển vô tk cho bác.
Thank...

----------

ngocsut

----------


## vopminh

> Bác chủ cho em hỏi bồn inox gắn thêm sò siêu âm là dùng để rửa những chi tiết cơ khí dính mỡ,nhớt ?  Nếu sử dụng phải nguồn như thế nào. Em gà lắm nên mới hỏi vậy. 
> Thanks ..


Cái vụ rửa mỡ nhớt thì phải dùng hóa chất bác ạ, loại chuyên dùng thì em ko rõ, do xưởng em còn dư cả mấy chục kg handstuff, loại rửa tay khô trong công nghiệp, hết date nó ra thứ nước như dầu hôi nên em đổ vào rửa chi tiết có dầu mỡ thì thấy nó kết tủa và bung ra ạ.

----------

ngocsut, Th.DươngQ8

----------


## ngocsut

- Biến tần sumitomo AF500 5,5kw, max 400hz, đơn giản nhưng cứng cáp, đã test ok (đã bán)




- Động cơ kèm ly hợp-phanh từ và hộp số còn khá mới, mã G3FE-18-20-T020. Động cơ công suất 200w, điện 3fa 200v, hộp số tỷ lệ 1:20, điện cấp cho ly hợp-phanh e chưa tra chính xác nhưng cấp điện 40v đã hút mạnh (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

bới tủ ra mấy đồ cẩm lai

- Máy cưa xích toshiba usa, điện 100v, hỏng rooto (chạy 1 tí thì chắc kẹt chổi than vào cổ góp nên tóe lửa) (đã bán)





- Quạt Orix 90w, 1 pha 220v, full nhôm, chém gió trâu, còn vài cái thanh lý 300k/cái

----------


## huyquynhbk

e gạch cái cưa xích nhá bác

----------


## Mới CNC

Quỳnh không lấy thì để tui nha ông Sứt!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## aiemphuong

hic... quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm  :Frown:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## jeanvaljean

quạt nhôm đường kính bnhieu ah
Ship COD giup dc ko?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

ok em nhận gạch bác huyquynhbk, có gì em alo nhé bác MớiCNC

@bác jeanvaljean: e bận và thủ tục nhiêu khê nên e ko COD a, quạt hình vuông mỗi cạnh 18cm bác ạ. 
nếu hư hỏng em sẽ nhận lại và hoàn tiền ship cho bác

----------


## jeanvaljean

> ok em nhận gạch bác huyquynhbk, có gì em alo nhé bác MớiCNC
> 
> @bác jeanvaljean: e bận và thủ tục nhiêu khê nên e ko COD a, quạt hình vuông mỗi cạnh 18cm bác ạ. 
> nếu hư hỏng em sẽ nhận lại và hoàn tiền ship cho bác


Bác cho em so tk va it thong tin lien hệ
Nhắn wa số Zalo :0909 040 310 nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch ETO số 3 nhé bạn ? Cho xin địa chỉ nhé? 0934065560 hưng

----------

ngocsut, phuocviet346

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch ETO số 3 nhé bạn ? Cho xin địa chỉ nhé? 0934065560 hưng


Ok bác, bác vui lòng liên hệ theo số đt 0977766788 e sẽ gửi thông tin giao dịch, em ở hà nội

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác cho em so tk va it thong tin lien hệ
> Nhắn wa số Zalo :0909 040 310 nhé


Em nhắn qua zalo rồi bác nhé, cảm ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## Hung rau

> Up lên cho ae khỏi quên:
> 
> - đai buộc hàng có tăng đơ, hàng USA đã qua sử dụng còn khá mới, dài 10m, chịu tải 2500 daN (e đếch hiểu là chi mô, thấy ghi vậy  ) 300k/cái
> Đính kèm 39733
> 
> 
> 
> - đinh vít mạ rất đẹp japan made, 2cm, làm bằng hợp kim gì mà rất nhẹ, màu mạ đồng rất cuốn hút, e đoán bác nào đóng món j bằng gỗ thì nhìn rất sang choảnh. 100k/10gói (e chỉ bán 10 gói trở lên vì quá lắt nhắt, khoảng 22 23cái/gói) (đã hết)
> Đính kèm 39734
> ...


Gạch bạn đống vít dây nhựa 120k/kg nhé! 0934065560 nhắn địa chỉ nhé!

----------


## ngocsut

chả có gì mới em lại móc đám đồ cũ ra bán

- Đám khớp nối toàn power lock, cả đám 2trieu2 khuyến mại cái hộp có cả nắp  :Big Grin:  (mua lẻ alo) Kích thước các bác xem ở các trang trước


- 2 cái kẹp 3 chấu khí nén đường kính 50, các bác lưu ý loại này khẩu độ mở chỉ khoảng hơn 3 ly thôi nhé (đã bán)


- Biến tần fuji E7S 1,5kw 200v, tần số max 400hz, hình thức còn khá được, thiếu cái nắp che hàng (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

* Rao lại
- mâm cặp 85, hãng REX, bị vỡ mất 2 cái lỗ tra khoá nhưng còn 1 lỗ vẫn ok, hoạt động bình thường, hình thức ổn tuy có vài chỗ bị va đập thành thẹo nhỏ và căn bản là răng lợi vẫn đều đẹp như trâu phi 500k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4pFIwOubh

- khớp nối cứng cho tải nặng, lỗ cốt 17-24, khoá bằng powerlock, đường kính ngoài 92, rất nặg, 200k
Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4pFJaob3H

----------


## Mechanic

Mình lấy 2 mâm cập khí nén còn hoạt động tốt. Có sms cho anh rồi, thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình lấy 2 mâm cập khí nén còn hoạt động tốt. Có sms cho anh rồi, thanks


vâng, bác cứ cân nhắc a

----------


## ngocsut

Gạch ngói cứ vỡ ầm ầm e lại dọn tiếp 

- bể lai show lòi ra em biến tần Omron ae cùng cha khác ông nội với Yaskawa (toàn bộ ruột do yaskawa sản xuất) 
Điện 380v, 7.5kw, tính năng nhiều kinh khủng thậm chí hơn cả Yaskawa V1000.
Hàng tháo tủ nên ngoại hình gần như hoàn hảo, e ko có môtor 380v nên chưa thử chạy, chỉ test điều khiên. 
(đã bán)






- 2 quả tụ hàng Nipon j đó 9100microFara 400v (đo thực tế là hơn 9500uF) lọc nguồn thì cứ gọi là mịn như da em gái.  :Big Grin:  
200k/quả

----------


## ngocsut

- môtor 3fa 200v 200w đã test ok, kèm ly hợp - thắng từ - hộp số (đấu điện 40v là hút mạnh rồi), chắc thích hợp để làm tời nâng cửa cuốn. mã em nó là G3FE-18-20-T020
(đã bán)

----------


## emptyhb

Mua cái đo RLC ở đâu thế?

----------


## ngocsut

> Mua cái đo RLC ở đâu thế?


Bên tây trúc chứ đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hung rau

Mớ này tính 100k nhé, mình gửi card điện thoại cho lẹ. Tiền ship vô SG mình chịu ? 
Zalo 0903065560

----------


## ngocsut

> Mớ này tính 100k nhé, mình gửi card điện thoại cho lẹ. Tiền ship vô SG mình chịu ? 
> Zalo 0903065560


Loại này ko còn nhiều e để dùng thôi bác a, cảm ơn bác quan tâm

Update chút

- nguồn ConSen made japan dùng điện 100-240v, đầu ra có thể chỉnh được từ 36v đến 56,3v DC, dòng ra 21A, max 41,5A Nội thất sáng đẹp ko chút bụi bặm
(đã bán)



- máy phay router cầm tay 350w 100v, tốc độ khoảng gần 30.000 v/phút (ko ghi trên tem nhưng e so sánh với những máy cùng thể loại) ko hú hét, buổi tối chạy cảm giác cũng ko chói tai có lẽ do còn khá mới vì cổ góp và chổi than còn sáng đẹp. Máy ko có nut và collet, các bác ra thợ tiện 100k là đủ đồ chơi. Máy chạy đầu trục hơi nóng có lẽ do đặc điểm của dòng chổi than vì e thấy to nhỏ cái nào cũng như vậy. Bác nào cẩn thận thì dí cho e nó ít mỡ cao tốc xem sao
(đã bán)

----------

lehoongf

----------


## Mới CNC

Ghạch cái máy phay nhé ông Sứt! Mai zalo

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Ghạch cái máy phay nhé ông Sứt! Mai zalo


Xin lỗi bác hqua có bác gạch rồi mà muộn e quên ko cập nhật. Vỡ gạch em báo bác nhé, cảm ơn bác

----------


## Bryan_281989

Cái biến tần Omron 7.5kW 380V có bao xài ko bác?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe hnao có con router nào tương tự thì ới e nhé a. loại csuat lớn hơn cũng được ah.thanks a!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái biến tần Omron 7.5kW 380V có bao xài ko bác?


tất nhiên là ko chạy ko lấy tiền bác ạ
mà em nó đã bị hốt rồi ạ

----------


## ngocsut

> hehe hnao có con router nào tương tự thì ới e nhé a. loại csuat lớn hơn cũng được ah.thanks a!


ok em, có a ới

----------


## ngocsut

mua ít mà ông anh nghe nhầm gửi cho nhiều quá e đành bán bớt ít bánh xe patin hàng nhật. mới chưa sử dụng thì phải, bánh cứng hơn cả mấy loại bánh xe hòa phát vớ vẩn, đường kính 80mm, đường kinh lỗ khoảng 22mm
100k/10 cái

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch tạm 10 cái bánh này đợi xem còn gì hay hay thì chuyển luôn đỡ phí tiền vận chuyển

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hadenki

> mua ít mà ông anh nghe nhầm gửi cho nhiều quá e đành bán bớt ít bánh xe patin hàng nhật. mới chưa sử dụng thì phải, bánh cứng hơn cả mấy loại bánh xe hòa phát vớ vẩn, đường kính 80mm, đường kinh lỗ khoảng 22mm
> 100k/10 cái


Còn không mình lấy 10 cái

----------


## ngocsut

> Còn không mình lấy 10 cái


em còn nhiều, đang bán bớt mà bác  :Big Grin: 

- Visme THK 3060 mới chưa sử dụng, màu vàng là mỡ bảo quản các bác nhé. dài hơn 700, hành trình hơn 300 dùng cho tải nặng cao tốc chắc ok. 
600k



- Servo misu 400w bị trầy nhẹ, quay cốt nhẹ nhàng nhưng có tiếng ào ào (ko phải rạo rạo như kẹt bi các bác nhé  :Big Grin:  ) ko chọc ngoáy gì cả, nguyên lành như hình
(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- máy hút chân không hàng Thuỵ Sĩ, công suất 550w điện 220v 1 pha, có lọc gió. Máy thuộc hàng khá dữ đối với mục đích dân dụng vì thợ làm điện lạnh điều hoà chỉ thường dùng loại 2-300w là ok rồi. Thông số và hình thức các bác xem hình và clip. máy chắc nịch như cối luôn (đã bán)

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> mua ít mà ông anh nghe nhầm gửi cho nhiều quá e đành bán bớt ít bánh xe patin hàng nhật. mới chưa sử dụng thì phải, bánh cứng hơn cả mấy loại bánh xe hòa phát vớ vẩn, đường kính 80mm, đường kinh lỗ khoảng 22mm
> 100k/10 cái


Mình gạch 10 cái nhé.

Trần Kim Tuấn 
0901.157.999 
Công ty takashima viet nam, đường số 6 khu công nghiệp vsip 2 
Bình Dương, Thành Phố Thủ Dầu Một, Phường Hòa Phú

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình gạch 10 cái nhé.
> 
> Trần Kim Tuấn 
> 0901.157.999 
> Công ty takashima viet nam, đường số 6 khu công nghiệp vsip 2 
> Bình Dương, Thành Phố Thủ Dầu Một, Phường Hòa Phú


em còn nhiều, các bác tự nhiên a

----------


## dobinh1961

Chưa có món gì đúng ý đổi nhỉ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Thai Khang

Bác cho Cái thông số món này nhé.

----------


## ngocsut

> Chưa có món gì đúng ý đổi nhỉ


hihi cháu xin lỗi chú hôm rồi bảo qua lấy đồ mà mưa gió liên miên xa quá nên ngại  :Stick Out Tongue:  nếu khách hỏi chú bán giùm cháu nhé, cuối tuần chú ở nhà cháu xin phép sang phụ chú dọn nhà  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Bác ngocsut gởi mình 10 cái, COD nhe.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## linhdt1121

> mua ít mà ông anh nghe nhầm gửi cho nhiều quá e đành bán bớt ít bánh xe patin hàng nhật. mới chưa sử dụng thì phải, bánh cứng hơn cả mấy loại bánh xe hòa phát vớ vẩn, đường kính 80mm, đường kinh lỗ khoảng 22mm
> 100k/10 cái


bác còn ko em gạch 10 cái nhé, ok thì mai em qua lấy.

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác ngocsut gởi mình 10 cái, COD nhe.


Chỗ em nó lâu mà nhiêu khê lắm nên e chưa ship cod bao giờ bác ạ. Bác cần để e gửi cho bác khi nào nhận đc bác ck cho e sau cũng đc a

----------


## ngocsut

> bác còn ko em gạch 10 cái nhé, ok thì mai em qua lấy.


Em còn nhưng lại để trên cơ quan nên thứ 2 bác vui lòng qua chỗ e làm gần bến xe mỹ đình nhé

Em cập nhật thêm 1 em máy hút chân không cỡ lớn, hút điên đảo luôn. Hàng Becker made in germany có lọc gió ra vào, to và nặng như 1 con lợn biển, công suất 1,5kw dải điện áp 3 pha rộng đủ sức chiều các loại bàn hút chân không khổ lớn. Máy có vẻ ít sử dụng, nội thất đẹp chỉ có điều do vận chuyển bãi bờ nên bị bung ốc giữ vỏ nhựa ở phần đầu, ko ảnh hưởng đến vận hành. Cần nói thêm lớp vỏ nhựa rất dai và dầy vừa bảo vệ mà lại chống rung tốt.
(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Máy hút lớn đã đi, bỏ lại máy hút nhỏ cho dự ớn nhỏ

- Còn vài em khớp nối mềm:
2 khớp trắng to 12-10 (đã bán) 
2 khớp trắng bé (1 cái 12-10, 1 cái 10-10): (đã bán)
a khoai to màu đen Power lock 2 đầu 20-20: 400k



- Môtor vỏ nhôm vuông vắn trắng trẻo đẹp dai, hộp số tỷ lệ 1:18, bị mất tem, quạt đít mẻ 1 cánh. e tưởng là đcơ 3 pha nên mua về chơi nhưng có vẻ ko phải, đo điện trở giữa 3 dây: 15-15-30 ohm chắc là 1 pha chạy tụ. Công suất khoảng 200w, bên trong sáng đẹp. E chưa thử nhưng bao chạy, giá chơi bời 350k

----------


## ngocsut

- mở vít 2 chức năng (mở vít-khoan), 2 tốc độ national đủ xạc (100v) và pin nicd (già đời rồi nhưng đủ khoẻ, xạc đầy lên đc hơn 4v). 21 nấc chỉnh lực trượt, mở vít thường chỉ cần mức 5 trở xuống là thoải mái (dạng lò xo công tắc nên đủ lực là e nó ngắt điện tạch 1 cái chứ ko phải trượt bị kêu xoẹt xoẹt như máy khoan to nên yên tâm ko lo trượt ren hay mòn bi). Thân máy dài gập đc, hình thức đẹp dai deco bàn làm việc ok (đã bán)




- máy hút chân không becker germany. công suất 300w, độ chân không 150mbar, lưu lượng 6m3/h có lọc bụi, điện 3 pha 200v-300v hoặc 350-520v tuỳ cách đấu dây. 
Các bác xem clip test ngoài nghe hơi ồn nhưng khi lắp vào hệ ống kín thì rất êm (đặc diểm chung của các loại máy chân không)
(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

mớ encoder 200 xung mới nguyên hộp (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- modul nguồn fuji NP1S-22, điện vào 100-220v ra 24v chắc dùng chủ yếu cho PLC hoặc servo. điện áp ra và các chân điều khiển đều qua cổng jack 20 chân, có chân ra alarm riêng. Chả hiểu nó quý thế nào mà giá thực hơn 400 Trump, chúng e chả biết dùng chỉ bán giá gà mờ (đã bán)



- át chống giật cửa mình 20A (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Nguồn Lambda dẩy đầm 24v-27A, còn rất mới và nặng, để quên ngoài bãi là mấy bố vần vò xướt hểt cả  :Frown: 
(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Tháng cô hồn toàn thấy tiêu tiền, nợ nần khó đòi. Em dọn nhà mấy cái vớ vẩn gọi là đốt phong long

Từ trái sang
- timer tinh vi mới coóong của pânasonic wrt34, dùng điện 24vac đọc sơ qua tài liệu ghi cái khỉ j 2 kênh 32 chương trình, thời gian thực... nhiều muốn ói, chắc cho mấy chú cuồng is làm bom hẹn giờ thì đẹp. Chán chả buồn ngâm cứu (đã bán)
- màn hình biến tần À200 misu loại công suất lớn 300k
- đồng hồ fluke83 ko có dây đo nguyên bản nên khi nào hoạt động nó cũng kêu tích tác rất trần quấy nhưng đo ok đủ các thể loại tư thế (đã bán)
- cảm biến dòng hioki 100k




Mấy đồ sắt vụn, từ trái sang phải




- đài trượt mang cá, mặt có phay rãnh T, visme bước 1 cứng khừ. Nhìn là biết đú đởn với máy tiện mini 800k
- mấy cái senga 200k cả đám
- đài dao máy tiện có rãnh dốc để chỉnh độ cao mũi dao, đẹp. 600k

----------


## terminaterx300

gạch con fluke 83 nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> gạch con fluke 83 nhé.


Ok pác

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Ok pác


U
hàng cua bác nào vào nhận đê

----------


## ngocsut

Còn mỗi quả tủ misubishi 600x500x250 nội thất sáng choang, bên ngoài e để chuột chạy hơi lem nhem nhưng sơn tĩnh điện khỏi chê, tôn dầy khộp, còn vài nút bấm, công tắc (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Đói sắt vụn e cũng bán
Máy mở vít mini chạy pin national nhỏ tiện dụng, dắt túi mang đi bãi bờ vô tư, đã thay pin li ion, đủ sạc 220v. Đủ khoẻ để mở hầu hết các loại thiét bị điện tử trong nhà (đã bán)

----------


## thanhvp

nguồn ConSen made japan dùng điện 100-240v, đầu ra có thể chỉnh được từ 36v đến 56,3v DC, dòng ra 21A, max 41,5A Nội thất sáng đẹp ko chút bụi bặm
Giá 600k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4tQ18j1Sn
Mình lấy cái nguồn này nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> nguồn ConSen made japan dùng điện 100-240v, đầu ra có thể chỉnh được từ 36v đến 56,3v DC, dòng ra 21A, max 41,5A Nội thất sáng đẹp ko chút bụi bặm
> Giá 600k
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4tQ18j1Sn
> Mình lấy cái nguồn này nhé


Vâng, em lại gửi xe cho bác nhé

----------


## ngocsut

Có mấy cái đèn LED Japan siêu sáng màu nắng tự nhiên, có thể gọi là mặt trời xuống núi cũng đc, công suất gần 90w tương đương loại dùng để chiếu sáng đường phố, điện DC 126V, đít tản nhiệt to đùng khỏi phải chế thêm, mới nguyên hộp. Các bác dùng cho studio chụp ảnh nude hoặc hoặc xưởng thì quá đẹp
Các bác phải nhìn bên ngoài mới thấy độ sáng và màu êm dịu thế nào. em thử phát mấy mẹ con giật mình tưởng bom hạt nhân ở đâu chiếu về, vợ kêu giữ lại 1 con để dùng  :Big Grin: 
Giá chưa bằng 1/5 thị trường, 450k/c

----------


## Himd

có mấy cái nhỉ     Có mấy cái đèn LED Japan

----------


## ngocsut

> có mấy cái nhỉ     Có mấy cái đèn LED Japan


em còn 3 cái thôi a

----------


## ngocsut

Tình hình là đèn led đi cả chục bộ em chả có mà dùng nữa, có bác đọc bìa hộp nói nó 101w chứ ko phải 88w, e up thêm hình các bác xem chơi, có gì em nhập thêm phục vụ các bác





- thêm món lọc nguồn rời cho các bác cần lắp tủ công suất lớn. Model ADR-48-30A-010Y mới nguyên hộp, dây đồng to nặng chịch, chất hơn hẳn loại lọc vỏ to lõi bé tẹo  :Big Grin:  đôi lời nói hộ câtalô: 30A, 250v, max withstand 2000vAC-500vDC, small size, high inductance. 
100k/2 cái. Lấy cả hộp 15 cái thì 600k. Nhiều nữa thì mời các bác alo

----------


## ngocsut

- động cơ servo velconic VLBST của toshi3 800w, có phanh từ 24v. mới như chưa hề sử dụng (mà đúng là chưa sd thật, lưu kho nhìn hơi bụi  :Big Grin: 
800k

#Mặt khác em nhờ các bác tìm giùm e motôr servo của dòng VLBST hoặc VLBSV công suất cỡ 3,3 kw hoặc nhỏ hơn chút. Em xin hậu tạ

----------


## ngocsut

Lại có tí át chống giật cửa mình bảo vệ bé và cả gia đình, tất cả đã test ok, nhảy choanh choách (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Lại về thêm nhiều đèn LED. Chung kết là nguồn cho em nó rất đơn giản các bác nhé, yêu cầu cần có:
- Nguồn 100V AC (lioa, đổi nguồn gần như bác nào cũng có)
- 1 cầu diod nắn điện AC ra DC (chợ giời bán 5k/cái)
- 1 tụ phân cực 100uF-200v (cho ra điện 120VDC) hoặc 220uF-200v (cho ra điện 123VDC). Suy diễn ra nếu lắp tụ 330uF sẽ ra điện áp định mức 127VDC. Nói chung là rẻ bèo, chẳng cần driver hay tăng phô j phức tạp.
Theo em thấy dùng tụ 220uF ra điện 123VDC là thích hợp, đủ sáng tốt cho phòng 50m2 và sẽ bền hơn là đương nhiên. Em thắp hơn tiếng chưa thấy vấn đề j, bóng cũng ko quá nóng, lấy tay che choá ko bị bỏng tay  :Big Grin:  Bác nào cẩn thận nữa thì lắp thêm cái quạt máy tính vào đít tản nhiệt là ôtê. 
Lưu ý các bác là led 100w sáng đủ công suất khoảng 9000Lm nhé (tham khảo các chú tây lông nghịch ngợm)




- em có thêm mấy loại lọc nguồn rời cho các bác lắp tủ hoặc chơi âm thanh, đều là hàng chất lượng của Fuji electric

Loại cảm kháng nhỏ nhưng dòng lớn 40A, 60k/cái



Loại này lõi fẻrit to nặng chịch, 3 dây, nhiều vòng ko rõ định mức, các bác lắp mạch âm thanh chắc hiểu rõ cách dùng, 150k/cái
Bác nào cần giá số lượng vui lòng alo

----------


## ngocsut

- Cáp tín hiệu Honda 15 chân, to mềm dài 5m, 300k


- Nguồn 24v 27A Lambada dẩy đầm malay made, mới (đã bán)




- Khớp nối mềm 15-19 Tsubaki , 350k/cái, 600k/2 cái

----------


## mactech

Em lấy bộ nguồn 24v nhé bác, lại mang qua chỗ bác làm như trước?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy bộ nguồn 24v nhé bác, lại mang qua chỗ bác làm như trước?


Ok bác qua cquan e nhé

----------


## Ga con

> Lại về thêm nhiều đèn LED. Chung kết là nguồn cho em nó rất đơn giản các bác nhé, yêu cầu cần có:
> - Nguồn 100V AC (lioa, đổi nguồn gần như bác nào cũng có)
> - 1 cầu diod nắn điện AC ra DC (chợ giời bán 5k/cái)
> - 1 tụ phân cực 100uF-200v (cho ra điện 120VDC) hoặc 220uF-200v (cho ra điện 123VDC). Suy diễn ra nếu lắp tụ 330uF sẽ ra điện áp định mức 127VDC. Nói chung là rẻ bèo, chẳng cần driver hay tăng phô j phức tạp.
> Theo em thấy dùng tụ 220uF ra điện 123VDC là thích hợp, đủ sáng tốt cho phòng 50m2 và sẽ bền hơn là đương nhiên. Em thắp hơn tiếng chưa thấy vấn đề j, bóng cũng ko quá nóng, lấy tay che choá ko bị bỏng tay  Bác nào cẩn thận nữa thì lắp thêm cái quạt máy tính vào đít tản nhiệt là ôtê. 
> Lưu ý các bác là led 100w sáng đủ công suất khoảng 9000Lm nhé (tham khảo các chú tây lông nghịch ngợm)
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Lão ngocsut, e xúi dại cái này nhé, cụ mà thấy ok nhớ để dành e 1 con đèn về êm đi soi zế nhé.

Với mấy cái đèn này không cần cách ly, cắm điện 220vac không sợ giật, cụ không cần xài biến áp mà chỉ cần đấu nối tiếp 1 con tụ rồi nắn lọc là ok rồi.

Tính thử nhé, điện áp vào 220vac, ra cỡ 90vac, dòng tải cần ~1=> áp rớt trên tụ nối tiếp là 130vac@1A => ZC của tụ nối tiếp ~130ohm. E bỏ vào online tính thử thấy C =~22uF (cao hơn chút nhưng e lấy loại dễ kiếm).

Cụ test thử xem nhé, lấy tụ nhỏ nhỏ mắc vào trước (đề phòng e tính sai :Stick Out Tongue: ), nắn cầu diode với tụ lọc (350vdv trở lên) rồi đo thử, xong chỉnh lại cho đúng.

Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## minhtriet

> Lão ngocsut, e xúi dại cái này nhé, cụ mà thấy ok nhớ để dành e 1 con đèn về êm đi soi zế nhé.
> 
> Với mấy cái đèn này không cần cách ly, cắm điện 220vac không sợ giật, cụ không cần xài biến áp mà chỉ cần đấu nối tiếp 1 con tụ rồi nắn lọc là ok rồi.
> 
> Tính thử nhé, điện áp vào 220vac, ra cỡ 90vac, dòng tải cần ~1=> áp rớt trên tụ nối tiếp là 130vac@1A => ZC của tụ nối tiếp ~130ohm. E bỏ vào online tính thử thấy C =~22uF (cao hơn chút nhưng e lấy loại dễ kiếm).
> 
> Cụ test thử xem nhé, lấy tụ nhỏ nhỏ mắc vào trước (đề phòng e tính sai), nắn cầu diode với tụ lọc (350vdv trở lên) rồi đo thử, xong chỉnh lại cho đúng.
> 
> Thanks


Cách này e ko ổn cụ Gà ui  :Big Grin: 
Thứ nhất là nguy hiểm, sơ ý là điện giật do nó không cách ly với điện lưới.
Thứ 2 là tổn hao công suất còn lớn hơn công suất tiêu thụ!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn cụ phúc gà nhé. Em cũng nghĩ đến phương án này rồi mà rốt cục chưa khả thi, ở điểm:
- mạch trực tiếp trên điện lưới 220v tụ mà lởm tí là con đèn lĩnh đủ
- nếu chia áp trước khi nắn nguồn thì phải dùng tụ ko phân cực, mà 2 cái tụ loại này loại tử tế cũng to và đắt hơn hơn con biến áp đổi nguồn 100w rồi, mặt khác khi lắp thêm tụ lọc và cầu diod + đèn song song với quả tụ trên em e rằng tổng điện dung sẽ thay đổi và điện áp rơi trên đèn sẽ ko như mong muốn nữa
- nếu chia áp sau khi nắn nguồn, trường hợp để nguyên như vậy rồi mắc song song cái đèn với cái tụ 22uF như bác tính thì đèn sẽ nháy điên đảo vì không đủ dung lượng cho nguồn đủ bằng phẳng, trường hợp mắc thêm tụ lọc song song thì lại rơi vào tình trạng tổng điện dung thay đổi
Cách tốt nhất cho trường hợp này là chia áp bằng 2 tụ đủ lớn để lọc nguồn luôn nhưng e vẫn chưa dám thử vì xót của  :Big Grin: 

Cuối cùng e vẫn đang chọn giải pháp dùng cầu diod và tụ 220uF trên nguồn 100vac vì linh kiện rẻ mà trong mọi trường hợp hỏng tụ hay diod thì đèn cũng chỉ chịu điện áp tối đa 100vac, đèn chỉ nháy như sàn disco mà ko hề hấn j  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nói dài dòng và chém trượt vô số chỗ nhưng chốt lại là em vẫn hỗ trợ khách quen để có đèn soi ớt giá hợp lý nhé. Lưu ý bác dùng loại này ra ruộng soi thì đảm bảo bắt được vô số ớt 50kg đang mùa giao phối nhé hehe

Sau đây em lại chuyển qua chương trình quen thuộc, bán sắt vụn đêm khuya:

- 3 cái kìm tuốt dây điện nhật bãi xài tốt, em để nguyên ko vệ sinh nhìn cho nó nguyên bản hehe. Đã bán cái bên phải, còn 2 cái bán nốt (đã bán) 


- Máy mini bỏ túi chạy pin, bơm khí hay nước gì đó dùng cho công tác thí nghiệm thì phải,  kêu phành phạch như xe cúp 50 vui phết (pin nicd cũ chai rồi), có bộ đếm của omron tháo ra chế linh tinh cũng đc. Nói chung nhìn rất yakul. (đã bán)



- Quạt dài khoảng hơn 50cm, trông khá trang nhã em định để dùng nhưng chạy có tiếng ro ro hơi ồn nên bác nào dùng trong xưởng thì hợp hơn, điện 220v, theo công nhật về nhưng ko rõ là tàu hay nhật sản xuất (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- Động cơ 3 pha 200v 200w hitachi mới chưa sử dụng, cốt phay vát hình chữ D, để cùng món đồ khác nên hộp rách nát hết, có xước xát nhẹ như hình, ko cánh quạt nên quay êm ru khó nghe thấy tiếng động, các bác kéo máy tiện mini là chuẩn luôn, khỏi sợ vợ mắng. 350k


- Cũng là 3 pha 200v nhưng bé xíu, tốc cao hơn, có quạt thổi ở đít, cốt phay vát, có ren, quay êm (đã bán)

----------


## baole

Em lấy cái hitachi nhé. Gửi cho em stk vcb nha

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy cái hitachi nhé. Gửi cho em stk vcb nha


ok bác, e đã inbox số tk
cảm ơn bác quan tâm  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> Cách này e ko ổn cụ Gà ui 
> Thứ nhất là nguy hiểm, sơ ý là điện giật do nó không cách ly với điện lưới.
> Thứ 2 là tổn hao công suất còn lớn hơn công suất tiêu thụ!


Không sao đâu cụ, không hao tổn do công suất thực bằng với công suất đèn, còn phần còn lại là công suất phản kháng. Mà cái công tơ điện đang đọc công suất thực chứ không tính phần phản kháng, nên tiền điện không tăng, chỉ có ông nhà nước thiệt (thực tế hoàn toàn không thiệt vì điện lưới đa số công suất phản kháng do cảm chứ không phải do dung, cụ lắp thêm vào nó góp phần thêm ổn định cho ổng, nên tính ra là ai cũng có lợi).

Các cụ không để ý chứ rất nhiều thiết bị điện trong nhà đang dùng kiểu này đó ợ, tiêu biểu như quạt, đèn điều khiển từ xa, họ hạ áp xuống rất thấp (5-12V) cho phần điều khiển trực tiếp bằng tụ, dòng cũng không nhỏ đâu ạ (vài trăm mA).

Vụ không cách li là ớn nhất. Nhưng nếu cắm vào cái ổn áp Lioa thì ... nó cũng y chang thôi vì đâu có cách ly, he he

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> Cảm ơn cụ phúc gà nhé. Em cũng nghĩ đến phương án này rồi mà rốt cục chưa khả thi, ở điểm:
> - mạch trực tiếp trên điện lưới 220v tụ mà lởm tí là con đèn lĩnh đủ
> - nếu chia áp trước khi nắn nguồn thì phải dùng tụ ko phân cực, mà 2 cái tụ loại này loại tử tế cũng to và đắt hơn hơn con biến áp đổi nguồn 100w rồi, mặt khác khi lắp thêm tụ lọc và cầu diod + đèn song song với quả tụ trên em e rằng tổng điện dung sẽ thay đổi và điện áp rơi trên đèn sẽ ko như mong muốn nữa
> - nếu chia áp sau khi nắn nguồn, trường hợp để nguyên như vậy rồi mắc song song cái đèn với cái tụ 22uF như bác tính thì đèn sẽ nháy điên đảo vì không đủ dung lượng cho nguồn đủ bằng phẳng, trường hợp mắc thêm tụ lọc song song thì lại rơi vào tình trạng tổng điện dung thay đổi
> Cách tốt nhất cho trường hợp này là chia áp bằng 2 tụ đủ lớn để lọc nguồn luôn nhưng e vẫn chưa dám thử vì xót của 
> 
> Cuối cùng e vẫn đang chọn giải pháp dùng cầu diod và tụ 220uF trên nguồn 100vac vì linh kiện rẻ mà trong mọi trường hợp hỏng tụ hay diod thì đèn cũng chỉ chịu điện áp tối đa 100vac, đèn chỉ nháy như sàn disco mà ko hề hấn j 
> 
> Nói dài dòng và chém trượt vô số chỗ nhưng chốt lại là em vẫn hỗ trợ khách quen để có đèn soi ớt giá hợp lý nhé. Lưu ý bác dùng loại này ra ruộng soi thì đảm bảo bắt được vô số ớt 50kg đang mùa giao phối nhé hehe


Không nháy đâu cụ, chỉ cần cỡ trên 24Hz là mắt cụ không còn cảm giác nháy, cái bóng neon trong nhà nó nháy đúng tần số 50Hz đó ợ, còn bóng led nó chạy điện DC không đảo cực nó vẫn sáng dài dài sau khi DC = 0 (điện lưới đảo cực mà cụ không lắp tụ lọc, do quán tính nhiệt led chưa kịp tắt ngay) nên gần như nó không nháy luôn kể cả khi cụ không lắp tụ lọc DC. Lắp tụ hóa lọc nguồn vào làm cho nó ổn hơn với lại mình đo điện áp DC được (không lắp thì đo ra giá trị tùm lum).

Tụ AC cũng rẻ lắm cụ, tụ 250VAC lắp cho motor 22uF chắc 3-50k á cụ.

Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Không nháy đâu cụ, chỉ cần cỡ trên 24Hz là mắt cụ không còn cảm giác nháy, cái bóng neon trong nhà nó nháy đúng tần số 50Hz đó ợ, còn bóng led nó chạy điện DC không đảo cực nó vẫn sáng dài dài sau khi DC = 0 (điện lưới đảo cực mà cụ không lắp tụ lọc, do quán tính nhiệt led chưa kịp tắt ngay) nên gần như nó không nháy luôn kể cả khi cụ không lắp tụ lọc DC. Lắp tụ hóa lọc nguồn vào làm cho nó ổn hơn với lại mình đo điện áp DC được (không lắp thì đo ra giá trị tùm lum).
> 
> Tụ AC cũng rẻ lắm cụ, tụ 250VAC lắp cho motor 22uF chắc 3-50k á cụ.
> 
> Thanks.


Theo em do mắt người tiếp nhận từ 24 hình / giây trở lên thì mượt, dưới 24 hình thì nó giật. Nếu không có tụ lọc thì led nó nháy 50 lần (tần số 50Hz) / giây, cái này cao hơn ngưỡng 24hinh/s nhiều nên mình chả thấy nó giật đâu ạ. Kaka

----------


## ngocsut

Thực tế là bóng này nó ko có hiệu ứng quán tính nhiệt các bác ạ, bóng tuýp dùng chấn lưu đời cũ e nghĩ là nó có cảm ứng trên cuộn dây nữa nên mới sáng ổn định như vậy chứ bóng led em đã thử ko lắp tụ nháy như con dồ  :Big Grin:

----------


## MinhPT

> Thực tế là bóng này nó ko có hiệu ứng quán tính nhiệt các bác ạ, bóng tuýp dùng chấn lưu đời cũ e nghĩ là nó có cảm ứng trên cuộn dây nữa nên mới sáng ổn định như vậy chứ bóng led em đã thử ko lắp tụ nháy như con dồ


Nháy thế nào được em?
LED sử dụng điện DC mà, nếu cấp DC đúng dòng và áp thì nó sáng liên tục, ko nháy gì.
Muốn kiểm tra nháy thế nào: dùng điện thoại để chế độ chụp ảnh khi toàn bộ xung quanh tối, mình sẽ thấy nhấp nháy thế nào.

Trường hợp LED nhấp nháy là người ta cấp nguồn xung cho LED để nó không sáng hết công suất, nhưng tần số đủ để mắt không thấy nhấp nháy, còn dùng camera điện thoại thì sẽ thấy rõ, ví dụ như hình:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

Ông ngocsut nói đúng rồi đấy cụ.

Em có cái đèn ngủ dùng bóng dây tóc, điều chỉnh sáng tối bằng triac. Giờ theo lời kêu gọi, chuyển sang dùng led cho thân thiện với môi trường, thế là thấy ánh sáng nhảy lambada, rất khó chịu, phải quay lại dây tóc.

----------

ngocsut, saudau

----------


## MinhPT

> Ông ngocsut nói đúng rồi đấy cụ.
> 
> Em có cái đèn ngủ dùng bóng dây tóc, điều chỉnh sáng tối bằng triac. Giờ theo lời kêu gọi, chuyển sang dùng led cho thân thiện với môi trường, thế là thấy ánh sáng nhảy lambada, rất khó chịu, phải quay lại dây tóc.


Bạn làm gì đó không đúng rồi. LED mà nháy thì đúng là khó chịu
Mua bóng LED 1W làm đèn ngủ thôi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe thì thế, nó dim bằng triac, tần số 25-50hz mà còn thấy khó chịu. Tính thay bằng led COB mà làm biếng. Bộ dimmer cho led 12v có loại nào ngon bổ rẻ ko bác?

----------


## ducduy9104

> Ông ngocsut nói đúng rồi đấy cụ.
> 
> Em có cái đèn ngủ dùng bóng dây tóc, điều chỉnh sáng tối bằng triac. Giờ theo lời kêu gọi, chuyển sang dùng led cho thân thiện với môi trường, thế là thấy ánh sáng nhảy lambada, rất khó chịu, phải quay lại dây tóc.


Phòng máy lạnh chơi đèn dây tóc nó mới ấm, xài cái bóng trắng thì như nhà xác luôn, ngủ một giấc không tỉnh lại luôn  :Big Grin: 
Đất nước toàn thủy điện không hà, tiết kiệm thì điện nó cũng chạy sang Cam với Lào thôi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nghe nói đèn led ảnh hưởng nhiều đến mắt lắm. Đèn ngủ dùng bóng dây tóc thấy ấm áp hơn

----------

ngocsut

----------


## GORLAK

Chế cái đèn ngủ này nè mấy bác, mở đèn nó tắt còn tắt đèn đi ngủ thì nó sáng, as ấm nên cảm giác rất thích 

Đèn cảm ứng as, có đèn cảm ứng chạm tay luôn

----------

ngocsut

----------


## MinhPT

> Hehe thì thế, nó dim bằng triac, tần số 25-50hz mà còn thấy khó chịu. Tính thay bằng led COB mà làm biếng. Bộ dimmer cho led 12v có loại nào ngon bổ rẻ ko bác?


Nguyên lý việc giảm sáng cho LED mình trình bày ở trên rồi: thay đổi độ rộng xung và tần số, nó chỉ giảm sáng từ max đến 1 mức nào đó, không phải việc giảm áp/dòng cho LED đến dưới mức hoạt động của nó. Thường 1 con triac không giảm ánh sáng của LED tốt, phải có cả mạch thay đổi tần số. Bác tham khảo cái đèn pin LED có driver thay đổi được độ sáng ấy.

Đèn ngủ LED mua cho nhanh, ví dụ: https://tiki.vn/den-ngu-led-mini-tec-p407189.html
http://www.dealsaigon.com/trang-tri-...m-ung-672.html

----------


## doanthienthinh

> Cảm ơn cụ phúc gà nhé. Em cũng nghĩ đến phương án này rồi mà rốt cục chưa khả thi, ở điểm:
> - mạch trực tiếp trên điện lưới 220v tụ mà lởm tí là con đèn lĩnh đủ
> - nếu chia áp trước khi nắn nguồn thì phải dùng tụ ko phân cực, mà 2 cái tụ loại này loại tử tế cũng to và đắt hơn hơn con biến áp đổi nguồn 100w rồi, mặt khác khi lắp thêm tụ lọc và cầu diod + đèn song song với quả tụ trên em e rằng tổng điện dung sẽ thay đổi và điện áp rơi trên đèn sẽ ko như mong muốn nữa
> - nếu chia áp sau khi nắn nguồn, trường hợp để nguyên như vậy rồi mắc song song cái đèn với cái tụ 22uF như bác tính thì đèn sẽ nháy điên đảo vì không đủ dung lượng cho nguồn đủ bằng phẳng, trường hợp mắc thêm tụ lọc song song thì lại rơi vào tình trạng tổng điện dung thay đổi
> Cách tốt nhất cho trường hợp này là chia áp bằng 2 tụ đủ lớn để lọc nguồn luôn nhưng e vẫn chưa dám thử vì xót của 
> 
> Cuối cùng e vẫn đang chọn giải pháp dùng cầu diod và tụ 220uF trên nguồn 100vac vì linh kiện rẻ mà trong mọi trường hợp hỏng tụ hay diod thì đèn cũng chỉ chịu điện áp tối đa 100vac, đèn chỉ nháy như sàn disco mà ko hề hấn j 
> 
> Nói dài dòng và chém trượt vô số chỗ nhưng chốt lại là em vẫn hỗ trợ khách quen để có đèn soi ớt giá hợp lý nhé. Lưu ý bác dùng loại này ra ruộng soi thì đảm bảo bắt được vô số ớt 50kg đang mùa giao phối nhé hehe
> ...


3 kiềm tuốc còn thì em lấy cả 3, 0907515569

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Ga con

> Chế cái đèn ngủ này nè mấy bác, mở đèn nó tắt còn tắt đèn đi ngủ thì nó sáng, as ấm nên cảm giác rất thích 
> 
> Đèn cảm ứng as, có đèn cảm ứng chạm tay luôn


Hic, cái này ngoài tiệm nó bán 10-15k đó cụ, nhà em có gần 10 cái, sáng trắng.

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

> Hic, cái này ngoài tiệm nó bán 10-15k đó cụ, nhà em có gần 10 cái, sáng trắng.
> 
> Thanks.


Sáng trắng chói lắm bác ơi, mua loại sáng vàng 4300K ấy, mà loại này có thương hiệu ah nha, Soshine nhé.

----------


## Ga con

Thì e chưa nói hết mà, cụ tháo ra thay bóng là xong, kaka. Nó có chóa mờ nên nhìn sáng vừa phải không chói.
E còn mở ra mod thành 1 con opto triac để cho cái đèn trên trang ông táo nhà em nữa, chiều mát là nó tự sáng lên.
Chủ yếu là nó làm đơn giản, rẻ quá, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## ngocsut

> 3 kiềm tuốc còn thì em lấy cả 3, 0907515569


Có bác lấy 1 cái ngoài bên phải rồi, còn 2 cái nếu bác lấy e bán nốt 200k/2 cái còn lại. Bác lấy thì alo em nhé

@bác Gorlak: em buồn cười quá, đọc nhanh cứ tưởng thiết bị của bác có chức năng cảm ứng Ass  :Big Grin: 

Bí tiền thanh lý mớ này: 16 cái át chống giật 3 pha nhưng dùng tốt cho cả 1 pha, đã test tất cả hoạt động tốt. 
- 14 cái nhỏ từ 30-60A dải điện 100-200v dòng rò 30mA,
- 2 cái lớn misu 75A và 150A dải điện áp 100-415v điều chỉnh được dòng rò 100-500mA
(Đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Thanh lý dọn nhà mừng giải phỏng thủ đô  :Big Grin: 

- con lăn nhám nhìn lem nhem nhưng chất lượng răng rất tốt, thép đập vào thì thép in dấu răng luôn, răng thì ko sao cả. 2 cái lớn bên phải đã bán, còn 5 cái loại nhỏ 100k/c


- 2 cái khớp nối mềm cường độ cao
Cái to nặng như quả dứa 22-35, 2 đầu powerlock, bị rơi mất 1 con ốc và cái sơ mi chỗ lá thép nối (hình đầu tiên)


Cái bé hơn 1 đầu 20 powerlock-1 đầu lỗ then côn 15 (các bác ko thích thì khoan cho nó 1 phát thành lỗ thẳng là xong


500k/2 em

- đồng hồ đo Vol nhưng lại ghi là kV, đo điện lưới kim nó nhảy tót lên gần số 200 màu đỏ e chả hiểu thể loại j mới dọn hộc bàn thấy, 50k hoặc bác nào mua j em tặng kèm


- Đổi kế hoạch e bán bộ Indexer NSK mega torque chạy vị trí xung -chiều (pul/dir) thích hợp làm trục xoay từ A đến Z, nặng như cái cối đá, nghe đâu max 20Nm lực xoắn, so sánh về kích thước môtor và đriver phải ngang servo 2kw, đầy đủ dây jắc (dây bị căt do mấy a hư thân ngoài bãi, đã hàn nối lại). Đã test hoạt động ok, chỉ cắm là chạy (đã bán)


- em mổtor servo 3.7kw nửa dơi nửa chuột, chạy điện 3 pha 200 hoặc 380v. mang danh servo (có ghi encoder đàng hoàng) nhưng tốc max lên đến 18.000v/p chạy bằng biến tần thông thường được, bạc thì phải nói trơn láng e chưa từng thấy, chú huyquynhbk đã xem trực tiếp test bằng biến tần 360hz, chưa lên hết tốc nhưng khi tắt biến tần mấy phút mà nó vẫn quay tít mù làm e tưởng cái biến tần lỗi vẫn cấp điện nên rút cả phích cắm ra. E nó vẫn quay đều, cuối cùng sốt ruột quá đành phải hãm bằng tay. E rất tiếc vì ko đủ trình và điều kiện sử dụng e nó, dù e mua về để thương mại nhưng vẫn muốn bác nào thật sự yêu thương cho e nó ngồi mâm trên cưỡi đầu cưỡi cổ thằng BT30 nào đó thì e mừng lắm. Nay e gả với giá 2trieu5 dưới cả giá nhập rồi nên bác nào cần thì hốt về khỏi mất công trả giá nhé. E nó bị sứt 1 chân pad, Hình e đăng sơ bộ thôi vì e đã đề cập ở cac s trang trước, có cả clip rồi. Em cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin

----------


## itanium7000

> Thanh lý dọn nhà mừng giải phỏng thủ đô 
> 
> - con lăn nhám nhìn lem nhem nhưng chất lượng răng rất tốt, thép đập vào thì thép in dấu răng luôn, răng thì ko sao cả. Loại nhỏ 100k/c, 2 cái lớn 150k/c


Knurling có cán 12 không bác?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## minhhung999

Lấy 2 cặp lăn nhám bên phải như zalo nhe bác. Tks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- máy mài khoan mini hàn quốc sản xuất, hàng thanh lý trong dây chuyền nhà máy, hình thức được. đặc tính:
+Dùng điện 220v
+chạy qua Adapter nên không đầm tay như dremel nhưng bù lại chỉ nhẹ và nhỏ bằng 1/2, cầm rất gọn và cơ động dễ thao tác, an toàn
+Điều chỉnh tốc độ vô cấp 0-21.000v/p
+Đầu kẹp được mũi từ 0.1 đến 3mm, dễ tháo lắp, chỉ cần dùng tay, ko cần kìm kẹp j cả
(Đã bán)



- máy mở vít hàng hịn của hàn quốc, đặc tính:
+chạy điện 220v
+lái bằng driver, sét cấp tốc độ chính xác bằng nút bấm ngay trên thân máy
+động cơ không chổi than BLDC nên chạy rõ êm, dùng hết đời kim jong un chưa chắc đã hỏng
+có vặn chỉnh lực trượt ở đầu, loại này bấm là chạy, ko phải ấn đầu mũi mới chạy như mấy loại truyền thống
+dùng mũi chân lục giác cỡ 5, e đã kèm 1 mũi 2 đầu, bác nào cần thêm e sẽ mua giúp
Giá 600k/bộ, có vài bộ





- kính hiển vi điện tử Dino-líte cắm cổng usb. Hàng chuyên nghiệp để kiểm tra chất lượng sản phẩm do đài Loan sản xuất ko phải đồ chơi tàu các bác nhé. Có cả phần mềm đo đạc kích thước, góc cạnh của mẫu vật trực tiếp trên hình ảnh và nhiều tính năng khác. Giá trước đắt lòi giờ đỡ rồi chỉ còn vài củ thôi  :Big Grin:  YouTube rất nhiều video giới thiệu rồi e chỉ đăng ảnh thực tế chụp cái đầu mũi phay ở độ phân giải 640, độ phóng đại trên 200x, chất lượng hình ảnh thực tế đẹp hơn vì e vừa chụp tay kia vừa canh chỉnh nên chưa đc tốt lắm nếu kẹp vào đế từ thì chuẩn luôn (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Xóa do bài viết đã đc khôi phục

----------


## Ga con

Bác có kèm cái link nào không.

Em chỉ góp ý chút bên thớt gia công đá, kèm cái link con dao khắc đá từ Đông Phương hay chỗ nào đó (nói thật là e quên mất) nhưng bài bị kiểm duyệt rồi delete luôn, cách nay cũng 1-2 tháng gì rồi á.

Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

E ko có chèn link lung tung a, chỉ có link video từ youtube như thường lệ a

----------


## ngocsut

Đã xóa vì trùng lặp thông tin

----------


## mylove299

Quan tâm camera soi mụn bác ui  :Smile:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## kimtuan20021989

[QUOTE=ngocsut;131606]Trong lúc chờ admin khôi phục bài viết e up tạm mấy hình

Đính kèm 48271
Đính kèm 48272

Em quan tâm 2 cái này bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## nicowando

cũng hóng giá e came soi mụn ^^

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Xóa do bài viết gốc đã đc khôi phục

----------


## hoahong102

anh lấy máy mài

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Máy mài và máy mở vít vẫn còn vài bộ

Thêm mấy thứ lặt vặt
-mớ cáp linh tinh của servo misu j3 công suất lớn thì phải gồm 2 dây cáp encoder khoảng 5m, 5 cáp tín hiệu đầu jac 50 pin, 1 cáp đầu giắc 15 pin, mớ đầu jac lằng nhăng khác (đã bán)


-đèn e chả rõ cách sử dụng cũng chưa tét, gồm 9 cái lành lặn và 2 cái vỡ (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

7 Motor servo misu 200w chạy driver J2S thì phải, lành lặn nhưng cụt dây đủ dài để nối lại đc, trục sáng đẹp quay mướt, e chưa chọc ngoáy cũng như ko có driver để thử (đã bán)

----------


## hoctap256

quan tâm camera soi mụn :Smile:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> quan tâm camera soi mụn


Mấy bác mua về làm đẹp hết rồi bác ạ  :Big Grin: 

Có ít đồ cỏ
- Át chống giật Fuji, Misu
3 át ngoài 1 pha 200v: 1 cái 10A, 2 cái bé hơn lại 20A test ok
2 cái to là 3 pha: cái misu 30A rất mới, nội thất sáng đẹp mà thử ko thấy nhảy chưa hiểu làm sao, cái Fuji 40A 400v nhìn rất cầu kỳ có dây alarm hay điều khiển j đó cả đầu ra đầu vào, khi thử rò thì đèn báo sáng ngay mà ko thấy nhảy (bấm nút màu đỏ thì nhảy). Có thể mấy cái át cỡ to lò xo cứng hơn kém nhạy hơn loại bé, ngoài bắc mấy hnay khô hanh rồi e lại thử trên bàn nên tiếp địa kém, chắc phải mang xuống đất đổ nước cho ẩm đất mới ok các bác tìm hiểu thêm nhé
(đã bán)

- 2 cái timer: 1 cái của pana như mới, rất nhiều tính năng lập trình thời gian thự, đã thử lên nguồn ok. 1 cái của national kiểu cổ điển, loại này e ko biết dùng để các bác ngâm cứu
Giá: pana (đã bán),
national 200k, lấy cả 5 cái át nữa thì tròn 500k




- 2 cái biến trở loại vặn vô cực siêu chính xác mới chưa sử dụng (đã bán)

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Mấy bác mua về làm đẹp hết rồi bác ạ 
> 
> Có ít đồ cỏ
> - Át chống giật Fuji, Misu
> 3 át ngoài 1 pha 200v: 1 cái 10A, 2 cái bé hơn lại 20A test ok
> 2 cái to là 3 pha: cái misu 30A rất mới, nội thất sáng đẹp mà thử ko thấy nhảy chưa hiểu làm sao, cái Fuji 40A 400v nhìn rất cầu kỳ có dây alarm hay điều khiển j đó cả đầu ra đầu vào, khi thử rò thì đèn báo sáng ngay mà ko thấy nhảy (bấm nút màu đỏ thì nhảy). Có thể mấy cái át cỡ to lò xo cứng hơn kém nhạy hơn loại bé, ngoài bắc mấy hnay khô hanh rồi e lại thử trên bàn nên tiếp địa kém, chắc phải mang xuống đất đổ nước cho ẩm đất mới ok các bác tìm hiểu thêm nhé
> 400k/5 cái át
> 
> - 2 cái timer: 1 cái của pana như mới, rất nhiều tính năng lập trình thời gian thự, đã thử lên nguồn ok. 1 cái của national kiểu cổ điển, loại này e ko biết dùng để các bác ngâm cứu
> ...


A cho e cái biến trơ nhe

----------


## ngocsut

> A cho e cái biến trơ nhe


ok qua chỗ a làm nhé

----------


## ngocsut

bác nào cần loại át chống giật lớn cỡ này thì alo, em kiếm chút cafe, át Fuji max 400A, điều chỉnh được dòng rò định mức, điều chỉnh thời gian đáp ứng khi rò dò. giá 999k bên ngoài mới như tháo tủ, trong hình là bị vương bụi nên hơi tèm lem

----------


## Truong2578

[QUOTE=ngocsut;131584]- máy mài khoan mini hàn quốc sản xuất, hàng thanh lý trong dây chuyền nhà máy, hình thức được. đặc tính:
+Dùng điện 220v
+chạy qua Adapter nên không đầm tay như dremel nhưng bù lại chỉ nhẹ và nhỏ bằng 1/2, cầm rất gọn và cơ động dễ thao tác, an toàn
+Điều chỉnh tốc độ vô cấp 0-21.000v/p
+Đầu kẹp được mũi từ 0.1 đến 3mm, dễ tháo lắp, chỉ cần dùng tay, ko cần kìm kẹp j cả
Giá chỉ bằng dremel tàu nhưng chất lượng thì chả thèm so
400k/bộ (có chục bộ, bác nào lấy trước thì ưu tiên những e nuột hơn)

Đính kèm 48251

EM gặch 1 bộ. 
liên lạc giúp qua số 0977644568. (do ko thấy số chủ thớt)
Thanks!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

[QUOTE=Truong2578;131925]


> - máy mài khoan mini hàn quốc sản xuất, hàng thanh lý trong dây chuyền nhà máy, hình thức được. đặc tính:
> +Dùng điện 220v
> +chạy qua Adapter nên không đầm tay như dremel nhưng bù lại chỉ nhẹ và nhỏ bằng 1/2, cầm rất gọn và cơ động dễ thao tác, an toàn
> +Điều chỉnh tốc độ vô cấp 0-21.000v/p
> +Đầu kẹp được mũi từ 0.1 đến 3mm, dễ tháo lắp, chỉ cần dùng tay, ko cần kìm kẹp j cả
> Giá chỉ bằng dremel tàu nhưng chất lượng thì chả thèm so
> 400k/bộ (có chục bộ, bác nào lấy trước thì ưu tiên những e nuột hơn)
> 
> Đính kèm 48251
> ...


ok đã xác nhận với bác trên zalo, số điện thoại 0977766788
cảm ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## ngocsut

- nguồn 24v omron bé gài tủ 100k/2 cái (đã bán)


- timer fuji (đã bán)


- điều khiển nhiệt độ omron còn đẹp (đã bán)


- cảm biến dòng hioki chế ampe kìm 100k


- step 5 pha nặng vãi, thỉnh thoảng quay cốt nặng tay (đã bán)


- 2 cái kìm tuốt dây điện còn dùng tốt (đã bán)


- màn hình biến tần fuji đồng giá 250k/cái


- máy bơm mini bỏ túi e yêu khoa học chạy bạch bạch như xe babeta, pin cũ kém đã bỏ, có bộ đếm vòng oromn tháo ra chế linh tinh cũng đc (đã bán)

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy 2 bộ nguồn OMRON

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy 2 bộ nguồn OMRON


Ok nhận gạch bác nhé

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> - máy bơm mini bỏ túi e yêu khoa học chạy bạch bạch như xe babeta, pin cũ kém đã bỏ, có bộ đếm vòng oromn tháo ra chế linh tinh cũng đc 200k


Gạch em này nha chủ thớt

----------

ngocsut

----------


## waranty

> - timer fuji 100k
> 
> 
> - điều khiển nhiệt độ omron còn đẹp 250km


Bạn để cho mình 300k 2 cái này được không? Ok thì cho mình xin stk. Thanks bạn!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## trucnguyen

> Ok nhận gạch bác nhé


Bác ngocsut, em gửi bác card điện thoại 100K nhé, để đấy vài hôm nữa xem có mua thêm gì của bác không rồi ship luôn một lần cho bỏ công.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác ngocsut, em gửi bác card điện thoại 100K nhé, để đấy vài hôm nữa xem có mua thêm gì của bác không rồi ship luôn một lần cho bỏ công.
> Cảm ơn.


Ok bác nhắn card viettel vào số đt giùm e nhé

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch em này nha chủ thớt


Ok bác, bác lấy thì tranh thủ ck mai e ship nhé

----------


## ngocsut

> Bạn để cho mình 300k 2 cái này được không? Ok thì cho mình xin stk. Thanks bạn!


Ok bác, tk triệu tú ngọc 0021001992820 vcb chi nhánh thanh xuân, hà nội

----------


## waranty

> Ok bác, tk triệu tú ngọc 0021001992820 vcb chi nhánh thanh xuân, hà nội


Ok bạn. Thứ 2 mình ck nhé. Thanks bạn!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ductrung

lấy cái màn hình biến tần juji nằm ở giữa nhé cụ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Đã xóa vì lỗi thông tin up trùng lặp

----------


## ngocsut

> lấy cái màn hình biến tần juji nằm ở giữa nhé cụ


Ok em, qua cquan a nhé

----------


## ngocsut

lần thứ 2 bài viết của e bị ẩn ko rõ nguyên nhân trong khi e ko đưa đường dẫn lạ nào ngoài clip youtube. Có bác nào biết nguyên nhân ko ạ?
Viết bài trên điện thoại đã lâu mà post xong bay mất tiêu  :Frown: 

- máy khuấy từ advantec sr-100 chạy điện 120v quẳng cây vít vào là ngoáy tít mù, pha nước chanh thì hết ý  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)




- đèn soi có thấu kính to vãi, còn chấn lưu điện tử bên trong, ko có bóng, bóng huỳnh quang tròn ốp trần rẻ bèo, (đã bán)


- máy phát tần số, tạo sóng xung kỹ thuật số của HP 8904A, nhiều chức năng và ứng dụng nói chung là đồ chuyên nghiệp e ko dám quảng cáo nhiều. (đã bán)




Máy mài mini và máy mở vít vẫn còn vài bộ, e làm clip ngắn cắt thép gió hss cho các bác còn lo ngại máy yếu sinh lý ko làm đc việc, đang cắt phải dừng vì đá cắt lởm có dấu hiệu lỏng, có thể vỡ. Còn clip cắt gạch men nữa e ngại ko up bác nào thích xem e gửi



Đây là ví dụ tác dụng của máy nhỏ: ko thể lấy bánh răng khỏi trục motor nếu ko cắt ra vì nó bóp quá chặt và ko thể lùa cảo vào đc



Còn đây là ruột máy mở vít, motor BLDC swiss made nhỏ mà chắc khỏe

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy cái máy phát xung nhé.
Bác pm STK, có VCB là tiện nhất, giờ nghỉ trưa em chuyển.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy cái máy phát xung nhé.
> Bác pm STK, có VCB là tiện nhất, giờ nghỉ trưa em chuyển.


Có bác gạch lúc 6h30 rồi bác ạ, lần khác có e báo bác nhé

----------


## ngocsut

Xóa vì thông tin trùng lặp

----------


## ngocsut

update: đèn LED về thêm phục vụ các bác, máy mài còn 2 bộ, máy mở vít BLDC còn vài bộ, lặt vặt nhố nhăng các trang trước còn khá nhiều

- bộ nạp chương trình sprom made in usa, món này em mù tịt, chắc nạp từ máy tính qua cổng COM, chỉ biết cắm lên đèn, điện 9VDC, ko có adater, 200k


- bộ này gọi là DC input limit alarm của M-system, em cũng mù tịt luôn, có cả đế, cắm lên đèn, 100k



- 4 cái CT chưa sử dụng (đã bán)


- 4 cái công tắc quả dứa chưa sử dụng 250k/4 cái


- Ốc nhật các loại nhìn có vẻ hữu dụng, 100k/kg



Đính kèm 49545

----------


## ngocsut

Update: đèn led, máy mài cơ bản đã hết, máy mở vít BLDC còn vài bộ

Thêm đồ chơi:

- cặp bộ đàm kenwood TH-22AT made in singapor dùng rất tốt, có thể dùng pin từ 3,7 đến 12v đều được, test thử với pin  8.4v ở khu dân cư ra tới đê đạt khoảng 1km nghe rõ ràng, nếu ở địa hình ko có vật cản và pin dung lượng cao hơn có thể đạt 3 đến 5km theo thông số. Máy có nhiều tính năng như paging, dtmf, dtsst, ctcss, tùy chọn bước tần số, tùy chọn tần số thu phát sóng trong khoảng 133 đến 155Mhz ko lo bị trùng sóng hoặc bị bắt bài nghe trộm như các máy làm việc ở tần số cố định...máy vỏ nhôm chắc chắn, nhìn chuyên nghiệp hơn hẳn mấy e china nhựa rẻ tiền. Thích hợp dùng nơi kho bãi, nhà xưởng. Đã cài sẵn 4 kênh ko cần cài đặt thêm chỉ cần 2 máy cùng kênh là giao tiếp đc
Lưu ý: chỉ bán bao gồm 2 thân máy + 2 anten mới + 2 VỎ pin vì ruột pin cũ đã chai bỏ cho nhẹ ký + 1 vỏ pin lắp pin AA dùng tạm
 (hình chụp máy em lắp pin khác vào để các biết là máy còn sống) các bác tự thay pin lipo vào hoặc e có thể mua hộ pin lipo viettel 30k/viên như trong hình (4 viên ghép lại thành quả pin 8.4v 1200mAh nhét vừa vỏ pin cũ như e đã dùng để test máy)
(đã bán)




- máy mở vít động lực national có búa (impact screw driver) dùng mũi chuôi lục giác 6.35 thông dụng, có thể bắn vít, bắn tôn, khoan sắt, khoan gạch nhẹ nhàng (xem clip). Thân máy nguyên bản đầm chắc, pin đã nhờ thợ thay ruột bằng pin li ion dòng xả cao có mạch bảo vệ tự ngắt khi pin yếu, quá tải, xạc 220v tự ngắt khi đầy, tặng 1 mũi lục giác về chỉ việc dùng (đã bán)

----------


## itanium7000

> Update: đèn led, máy mài cơ bản đã hết, máy mở vít BLDC còn vài bộ
> 
> Thêm đồ chơi:
> 
> - cặp bộ đàm kenwood TH-22AT made in singapor dùng rất tốt, có thể dùng pin từ 3,7 đến 12v đều được, test thử với pin  8.4v ở khu dân cư ra tới đê đạt khoảng 1km nghe rõ ràng, nếu ở địa hình ko có vật cản và pin dung lượng cao hơn có thể đạt 3 đến 5km theo thông số. Máy có nhiều tính năng như paging, dtmf, dtsst, ctcss, tùy chọn bước tần số, tùy chọn tần số thu phát sóng trong khoảng 133 đến 155Mhz ko lo bị trùng sóng hoặc bị bắt bài nghe trộm như các máy làm việc ở tần số cố định...máy vỏ nhôm chắc chắn, nhìn chuyên nghiệp hơn hẳn mấy e china nhựa rẻ tiền. Thích hợp dùng nơi kho bãi, nhà xưởng. Đã cài sẵn 4 kênh ko cần cài đặt thêm chỉ cần 2 máy cùng kênh là giao tiếp đc
> Lưu ý: chỉ bán bao gồm 2 thân máy + 2 anten mới + 2 VỎ pin vì ruột pin cũ đã chai bỏ cho nhẹ ký + 1 vỏ pin lắp pin AA dùng tạm, tất cả 600k
>  (hình chụp máy em lắp pin khác vào để các biết là máy còn sống) các bác tự thay pin lipo vào hoặc e có thể mua hộ pin lipo viettel 30k/viên như trong hình (4 viên ghép lại thành quả pin 8.4v 1200mAh nhét vừa vỏ pin cũ như e đã dùng để test máy)


Em lấy 2 cái bộ đàm nhé  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy ốc số 1 với lục giác chìm số 4 mỗi loại 2kg nhé, với mớ bánh xe hôm trc tối mình làm thủ tục nhé bac  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy 2 cái bộ đàm nhé


vâng, bác ở gần bến xe mỹ đình ko em cầm qua a

----------


## ngocsut

> Lấy ốc số 1 với lục giác chìm số 4 mỗi loại 2kg nhé, với mớ bánh xe hôm trc tối mình làm thủ tục nhé bac


vâng a, mai em ship bác nhé

----------


## ngocsut

đã xóa vì trùng lặp thông tin

----------


## ngocsut

- Quạt ion hàn quốc chống mệt mỏi, khử độc không khí... (quảng cáo nó nói thế  :Big Grin:  ) các bác hay làm đồ điện thì nên dùng, giá các bác đừng tham khảo ko lại hết hồn. e bán 450k/c, có số lượng


- Đế từ của Mỷ (đã bán)


- kính hiển vi điện tử Dino lite, chuyên đo kiểm trong dây chuyền samsung, có 1 núm cảm ứng trên thân kính, chỉ cần sờ qua là nó chụp, độ phóng đại 230x đủ khám phá thế giới  :Big Grin:  loại này có phần mềm chuyên dụng để đo đạc, góc cạnh kích thước của vật thể... rất hữu dụng
trong hình là e chụp me mũi phay 4 nhé
(đã bán)

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch 1 cái kính hiển vi  với 2 cái đế từ nhé bác...

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuyetnq

> - kính hiển vi điện tử Dino lite, chuyên đo kiểm trong dây chuyền samsung, có 1 núm cảm ứng trên thân kính, chỉ cần sờ qua là nó chụp, độ phóng đại 230x đủ khám phá thế giới  loại này có phần mềm chuyên dụng để đo đạc, góc cạnh kích thước của vật thể... rất hữu dụng. 450k/cái


 Am lấy 1 kính hiển vi nha bác
 Cho em số tk vietcombank nhá
Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> - kính hiển vi điện tử Dino lite, chuyên đo kiểm trong dây chuyền samsung, có 1 núm cảm ứng trên thân kính, chỉ cần sờ qua là nó chụp, độ phóng đại 230x đủ khám phá thế giới  loại này có phần mềm chuyên dụng để đo đạc, góc cạnh kích thước của vật thể... rất hữu dụng. 450k/cái
> 
> trong hình là e chụp me mũi phay 4 nhé


gạch 1 em này về nghiên cứu ^^

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Xin lỗi bác Chánh và bác Thuyết là kính em bán hết luôn rồi, có em lại báo các bác nhé

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## ngocsut

Máy đếm tần số của Kenwood max 175Mhz, đã test chính xác như trong clip, 800k/cái, còn vài cái  (lưu ý chỉ có máy ko có dây đo, các bác có thể chế dây đo đơn giản từ đầu jack camera BNC rất thông dụng vài nghìn 1 cái và hàn dây vào cực bên trong là đo được)

----------


## ngocsut

- công tắc tháo tủ đẹp(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Lọc nguồn 3a (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Móc treo đồ bé xinh (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Đồng hồ đo áp suất chân không điện tử (đã bán)
Đính kèm 50026

----------


## ngocsut

đã xóa do trùng lặp thông tin

----------


## ngocsut

Card màn hình asus và giga còn rất mới, nhà e ko có máy bàn đời cao nên ko biết thử (đã bán)
Đính kèm 50028

----------


## ngocsut

Đầu chuyển cổng com 9-25 chân mới chưa sử dụng, 50k/2 cái, mua số lượng alo

----------


## ngocsut

đã xóa do trùng lặp thông tin

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Card màn hình asus và giga còn rất mới, nhà e ko có máy bàn đời cao nên ko biết thử 500k/2 cái (có gạch)
> Đính kèm 50028
> Đính kèm 50029


Nếu vỡ gạch em đăng ký 2 con này. Test Card màn hình dễ không mà. Bác cắm card vào máy tính, ( miễn máy bác có khe PCI Express 16X là được, trừ những máy quá cổ - 10 năm về trước- Card màn hình dùng khe AGP), cắm màn hình vào cổng này. Nếu thấy máy khởi động, mà lên hình là gần như OK. 
Nếu không tra google, thì đọc sơ qua cũng có thể nắm thông tin sơ lược: Ví dụ: 1GD5= Ram 1GB, loại DDR5--> Đời cao

----------

ngocsut

----------


## len_ken

Em lấy hết đống công tắc nhé bác ơi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Nếu vỡ gạch em đăng ký 2 con này. Test Card màn hình dễ không mà. Bác cắm card vào máy tính, ( miễn máy bác có khe PCI Express 16X là được, trừ những máy quá cổ - 10 năm về trước- Card màn hình dùng khe AGP), cắm màn hình vào cổng này. Nếu thấy máy khởi động, mà lên hình là gần như OK. 
> Nếu không tra google, thì đọc sơ qua cũng có thể nắm thông tin sơ lược: Ví dụ: 1GD5= Ram 1GB, loại DDR5--> Đời cao


ok có gì em báo bác sớm  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy hết đống công tắc nhé bác ơi


ok, bác nhắn tin vào zalo số của em thông tin giao dịch nhé

----------


## Minh Trần

Đồng hồ đo áp suất chân không điện tử 100k/ cái, 400k/5 cái

Cái này còn ko Bác, up lại hình coi Bác. tks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái này còn ko Bác, up lại hình coi Bác. tks


sorry bác dạo này kô hiểu sao e up hình rất hay bị kiểm duyệt, có 1 cái hình mà gửi lên mấy lần đều báo comment chờ kiểm duyệt và bị ẩn  :Frown:

----------


## ngocsut

- Phá sản dự án máy 5 trục (mơ to quá  :Big Grin: ) thanh lý 2 bộ indexer NSK megatorque max 20Nm, mã ESA-Y2020TF8-21, chạy vị trí, xung chiều đầy đủ jack dây, chỉ việc cắm và chạy(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- motor servo fujji 200w mã GYS201DC, mất công hì hục nối dây rồi đếch có driver tốt để thử, phanh từ mở tốt, encorder mở ra xem còn nguyên lành (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Servo lẻ loi của vexta, hộp số 1:50 (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- vít mạ đồng rất cổ điển, 2cm, đóng mấy đồ âm thanh chắc đẹp, 100k cả mớ




- ốc chí 4, 100k/gói

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm biến laser tá lả rối bời (đã bán)

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## ngocsut

Mớ này kèm 9 đầu cảm biến các bác nhé

----------


## ngocsut

- Nguồn DC điều chỉnh được V A của hàn quốc, dùng điện 100-240v, điện áp ra 0-21v, dòng ra 0-10A, nhỏ gọn đơn giản, trang nhã (đã bán)




- nguồn DC cũng điều chỉnh đước V A 0-36v, 0-8A, bản chất là nguồn Lambda made in japan và bộ điều chỉnh nguồn hiện số của china (bộ hiện số mua ebay đã 300k ròi), có quai xách và công tắc nhìn rất đĩ  :Big Grin:  dùng rất tốt, e có nguồn mới nên bán (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Thanh lý combo cực trơn mượt, hành trình khoảng 110, rộng 50, visme fi 12, bước 10, đầu cốt visme 6
(Đã bán)

Đính kèm 50374

----------


## sonnc1990

[QUOTE=ngocsut;133531]Thanh lý combo cực trơn mượt, hành trình khoảng 110, rộng 50, visme fi 12, bước 10, đầu cốt visme 6
350k bao ship

Cái này phía đầu vitme có gá bắt vừa step nào không bác. Nếu vừa 42 57 gì đó thì cho e gạch nhé

----------


## ngocsut

Đã xóa do trùng lặp thông tin

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái này phía đầu vitme có gá bắt vừa step nào không bác. Nếu vừa 42 57 gì đó thì cho e gạch nhé


2 cái lỗ này cách nhau 32 đây bác
Mà có bác gạch rồi a

----------


## taih2

> - nguồn DC cũng điều chỉnh đước V A 0-36v, 0-8A, bản chất là nguồn Lambda made in japan và bộ điều chỉnh nguồn hiện số của china (bộ hiện số mua ebay đã 300k ròi), có quai xách và công tắc nhìn rất đĩ  dùng rất tốt, e có nguồn mới nên bán. 450k


Em gạch cái này nha bác. Inbox em thông tin em chuyển tiền
ĐT : 0949 984 287

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- 2 cái timer, 1 cái của fuji bên trái chạy điện 220 hoặc 110v, có nút bấm cài đặt kiểu j ko rõ hình như là đặt thời gian thực, để lâu mà chưa có dịp dùng 200k. 1 cái của national màu đen ko rõ cách sử dụng, cũng ko biết đấu điện kiểu j luôn 150k






- cần tiền giảm giá cực đại 2 bộ indexer của NSK, chạy vị trí, xung chiều, đủ dây jack, cắm là chạy 2 triêu5/bộ

----------


## ngocsut

Cần tiền thanh toán công nợ Tiếp tục giảm giá khô máu đến hết ngày mai (13/11)
- 2 biến tần 30kw 220v chưa bao giờ cài đặt nhưng em bao hoạt động, lỗi bồi thường gấp đôi phí vận chuyển
1 cái toshiba VF-P7 bị chôm 2 cái quạt ở đít  
1 cái 'misu A200

Bác nào cần 1 cỗ máy hoạt động bền bỉ thì hãy nhanh tay vợt, giá này chỉ như mưa sao băng rẻ hơn cả cân ký ngoài bãi rồi

(đã bán)




- con servo (động cơ không đồng bộ) cao tốc 18000v/p, 3,7kw điện 3 pha 200v hoặc 380v tùy cách đấu dây, cốt quay cực êm làm động cơ kéo spindle thì khỏi chê (đã bán)

----------


## mactech

Bác cho em hỏi chạy cao tốc vậy thì bôi trơn ở chỗ nào ợ?Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## BKH

[QUOTE=ngocsut;133606]Cần tiền thanh toán công nợ Tiếp tục giảm giá khô máu đến hết ngày mai (13/11)
- 2 biến tần 30kw 220v chưa bao giờ cài đặt nhưng em bao hoạt động, lỗi bồi thường gấp đôi phí vận chuyển
1 cái toshiba VF-P7 bị chôm 2 cái quạt ở đít  :Big Grin:  4 triệu 
1 cái 'misu A200, 5 triệu

Bác nào cần 1 cỗ máy hoạt động bền bỉ thì hãy nhanh tay vợt, giá này chỉ như mưa sao băng rẻ hơn cả cân ký ngoài bãi rồi

Đính kèm 50484
Đính kèm 50485
 Gạch 2 con này nha bác

----------


## ngocsut

[QUOTE=BKH;133670]


> Cần tiền thanh toán công nợ Tiếp tục giảm giá khô máu đến hết ngày mai (13/11)
> - 2 biến tần 30kw 220v chưa bao giờ cài đặt nhưng em bao hoạt động, lỗi bồi thường gấp đôi phí vận chuyển
> 1 cái toshiba VF-P7 bị chôm 2 cái quạt ở đít  4 triệu 
> 1 cái 'misu A200, 5 triệu
> 
> Bác nào cần 1 cỗ máy hoạt động bền bỉ thì hãy nhanh tay vợt, giá này chỉ như mưa sao băng rẻ hơn cả cân ký ngoài bãi rồi
> 
> Đính kèm 50484
> Đính kèm 50485
>  Gạch 2 con này nha bác


Ok em nhận gạch bác hiệp nhé

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Xin lỗi bác Chánh và bác Thuyết là kính em bán hết luôn rồi, có em lại báo các bác nhé


Có thì em đăng ký 1 con

----------

ngocsut

----------


## dobinh1961

cho hỏi nhà có chú biến tần 750w nào không nhỉ

----------


## ngocsut

Đã xóa do trùng lặp thông tin

----------


## ngocsut

> cho hỏi nhà có chú biến tần 750w nào không nhỉ


dạ cháu không còn loại đó ạ

em cập nhật ít đồ chơi

- Nguồn hàn quốc tương tự cái hôm trước nhưng dải điện 0-36v, dòng 0-6a, 1 triệu


mấy thứ linh tinh còn lại dọn nốt:

*Trang 1*

- Cán dao tiện móc rãnh trong có sẵn chip mới, thân 20, chất liệu cán rất pro, 150k

- Đài dao máy tiện, 600k 

- Quạt hút gió thổi rất mạnh, hàng xóm nhà em thổi trấu và ông cụ nhà em giã đông thịt rất ưng ý  hãng orix mrs18-dc-f6, có bảo vệ quá nhiệt, kích thước 180x180x90 khung nhôm đúc, cánh sắt hay nhôm ko rõ chém gió ầm ầm, 300k/cái

- visme em mua lâu rồi nhưng chưa sử dụng, mới nguyên bọc, Visme 3060 fi 30, bước 60 tải nặng, dài 700, hành trình 300, 500k

*Trang 2*

- Màn hình biến tần Fuji các loại, đồng giá 250k/cái
*

Trang 4*

- khớp nối cứng cho tải nặng, lỗ cốt 17-24, khoá bằng powerlock, đường kính ngoài 92, rất nặg, 200k

*Trang 5*

- bộ ren ống nhỏ xinh Rex gồm 5 cỡ ren thông dụng 3/8, 1/2, 3/4, 1, 1-1/4 răng còn rất mới như chưa sử dụng, chỉ duy nhất 1 cỡ ren có vết mẻ bằng đầu tăm. 700k 

- bánh xe patin hàng nhật. mới chưa sử dụng thì phải, bánh cứng hơn cả mấy loại bánh xe hòa phát vớ vẩn, đường kính 80mm, đường kinh lỗ khoảng 22mm, 100k/10 cái

*Trang 10*

- Lọc nguồn rời các loại

*Trang 13*

- bộ nạp chương trình sprom made in usa, món này em mù tịt, chắc nạp từ máy tính qua cổng COM, chỉ biết cắm lên đèn, điện 9VDC, ko có adater, 150k

- 4 cái công tắc quả dứa chưa sử dụng 200k/4 cái

*Trang 14*

- Quạt ion hàn quốc chống mệt mỏi, khử độc không khí... (quảng cáo nó nói thế  ) các bác hay làm đồ điện thì nên dùng, giá thị trường cao hết hồn. 400k/c, có số lượng

- Máy đếm tần số của Kenwood max 175Mhz, đã test chính xác như trong clip, 800k/cái, còn vài cái (lưu ý chỉ có máy ko có dây đo, các bác có thể chế dây đo đơn giản từ đầu jack camera BNC rất thông dụng vài nghìn 1 cái và hàn dây vào cực bên trong là đo được)

- Móc treo đồ bé xinh, max 1,5kg 150k/cái, lấy 3 cái bao ship

*Trang 15*

- 2 bộ indexer NSK megatorque max 20Nm, mã ESA-Y2020TF8-21, chạy vị trí, xung chiều đầy đủ jack dây, chỉ việc cắm và chạy. 3 triệu/bộ, lấy 2 bộ bao ship (bộ này nặng lắm nhé các bác, to hơn cả servo 2kw ấy)

- Cảm biến tá lả rối bời e ko biết sử dụng, 900k cả mớ

- 2 cái timer, 1 cái của fuji bên trái chạy điện 220 hoặc 110v, có nút bấm cài đặt kiểu j ko rõ hình như là đặt thời gian thực, để lâu mà chưa có dịp dùng 200k. 1 cái của national màu đen ko rõ cách sử dụng, cũng ko biết đấu điện kiểu j luôn 150k

----------


## ngocsut

Đã xóa do trùng lặp thông tin

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> update: đèn LED về thêm phục vụ các bác, máy mài còn 2 bộ, máy mở vít BLDC còn vài bộ, lặt vặt nhố nhăng các trang trước còn khá nhiều
> 
> - bộ nạp chương trình sprom made in usa, món này em mù tịt, chắc nạp từ máy tính qua cổng COM, chỉ biết cắm lên đèn, điện 9VDC, ko có adater, 200k
> Đính kèm 49535
> 
> - bộ này gọi là DC input limit alarm của M-system, em cũng mù tịt luôn, có cả đế, cắm lên đèn, 100k
> Đính kèm 49536
> Đính kèm 49537
> 
> ...


Ốc loại có khía này là mấy ly vậy bác ? em muốn lấy 1 kg với 1 bịt ốc chí M4 muốn liên lạc với bác mà không có số ĐT , bác thấy tin này gọi số 0913101701 (Tân) em muốn mua thêm ít đồ .Thanks /

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- công tơ điện tử 3 pha của điện lực hà nội, made in uk, e mua về cũng lâu lâu mà bận chưa nghịch, cũng chưa biết dùng thế nào. bán cho các bác nghiên cứu 250k


- cục nguồn này chắc là ra điện cao thế để tạo ion, e ko tra đc tài liệu, chỉ biết là của hàn quốc, ghi là output 8-13kv pp, cắm điện thấy nó kêu tạch tạch liên hồi như là đóng mở cái j đó, đèn đỏ, xanh sáng, đèn vàng nháy nháy. bác nào thích nghịch dại thì mua (đã bán)



- mấy cái màn HMI còn đẹp
+ cái nhỏ này chắc lò samsung ra, cảm ứng phải ấn hơi lâu 1 tí chứ ko nhạy như iphone  :Big Grin:  1 triệu



+ 2 cái proface cảm ứng cực nhạy, to giống hệt nhau nhưng 1 cái dùng điện 220vac, 1 cái 24vdc (1 cái bị lột sạch tem nên ko rõ model, chỉ biết là giống hệt con kia), 2trieu2/cái




+ cái này cũng của proface, nhạy ko kém nhưng nhỏ hơn, 2 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

Đẹp quá mà dùng ko hết phải bán thôi

----------


## ngocsut

xóa do trùng lặp thông tin

----------


## huyquynhbk

đế từ giá ntn thế đại ka ơi.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## aiemphuong

đế từ 6 xị  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Em gạch cục nguồn 250k về nghịch nha bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## legiao

Lấy cái đế từ nầy nhé bác đả lh điện thoại

----------

ngocsut

----------


## v0danh

http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...169503&thumb=1

Bác có cái màn lcd cổng mini hdmi nào ko nhỉ

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác có cái màn lcd cổng mini hdmi nào ko nhỉ


dạ ko bác ơi, bác ra điện máy xanh u a u a chắc chắn có, nhà e chỉ có đồ sắt vụn thôi

----------


## ngocsut

Máy router cầm tay định om để chơi mà bận quá e bán. Điện 100v 29000v/p chổi than nhưng tiếng rất êm ko hề rú rít, máy ko có nut, collet, 400k

----------


## ngocsut

3 con biến tần còn lên điện. 2 con hitachi sj200 (1 con 400w, 1 con 750w) mất mặt điều khiển chưa tìm mua đc, khả năng cao là vẫn ok, 1 cái huyndai N100 ko hiểu cài đặt kiểu j đèn cứ nháy nháy, đọc manual con này ngu người luôn mà ko ra (đã bán)

----------


## zzslimzip

> Đính kèm 51032
> Đính kèm 51033
> Đính kèm 51034


cái này giá sao bác

----------


## ngocsut

> cái này giá sao bác


Là e lấy ví dụ cho bác kia thôi a

Có mấy món lặt vặt

- màn hình máy tính Iodata 19.5", màn hình bị vài vết sứt nhỏ lem nhem như hình, có loa nghe chống cháy (đã bán)


- mặt nạ hàn điện tử chùm đầu, tự động tối khi có hồ quang nên ko phải nhấc ra nhấc vào như kính thường. e dùng thây rất ok và hàn lên tay luôn. có thêm lớp kính thường chắn bảo vệ mặt cảm ứng khỏi xỉ hàn. Kèm miếng kính đen sơ cua khi cần. Giá 200k rẻ 2/3 giá lazada
Bác nào có mặt nạ rồi có thể mua kính lắp rời giá 150k

----------


## thuyetnq

Cho em lấy 1 cái mặt nạ hàn điện tử chùm đầu  :Smile: 
 Về dùng thử xem ntn.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Mặt nạ han con ko anh

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

Bán cái nào vậy Ngocsut??




> Bán cái này? 
> 
> 
> Hay cái này?
> 
> 
> Hay bán cả 2?

----------


## ngocsut

cảm ơn các bác mặt nạ hàn e có đủ cho các bác
@anh huấn: em bán cả mặt nạ chùm đầu là 200k, nếu chỉ mua rời cái kính điện tử bên dưới thì 150k

----------


## mig21

e lấy 1 cái nha bác, in stk

----------

ngocsut

----------


## emptyhb

Để dành tôi 1 cái mặt nạ nhé!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

OK, vừa tròn 10 cái mặt nạ đã gạch hết, có bác nào cần nữa ko e ship về thêm, mua nước ngoài ship lâu quá

số tk em: triệu tú ngọc 0021001992820 vcb chi nhánh thanh xuân, hà nội

----------


## aladin

e gạch mớ cảm biến với màn hình máy tính nha bác ơi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Trucvt

Anh gạch 1 mặt nạ full nhé. Tks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## kimtuan20021989

để em 1 cái mặt nạ loại trùm đầu nhé anh

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> e gạch mớ cảm biến với màn hình máy tính nha bác ơi


ok bác, bác zalo cho em thông tin giao dịch nhé

@ anh Trực: để em lấy thêm về anh nhé

@ Kim Tuấn: ok

----------


## ducduy9104

Còn thì em gạch 1 cái kính 150k nha bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Trucvt

> ok bác, bác zalo cho em thông tin giao dịch nhé
> 
> @ anh Trực: để em lấy thêm về anh nhé
> 
> @ Kim Tuấn: ok


OK. Lúc nào về thì báo anh nha. Tks!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## saudau

Gạch 1 cái mặt nạ full nhé cụ.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuyetnq

Em mở hàng mặt nạ bán chạy phết  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Nhắn cho em số tk vietcombank nhá.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## dangkhoi

khi nào về để e cái kính với Zalo 0914068960

----------

ngocsut

----------


## puskinu

E đặt một cái kính hàn bác nhé!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## maxx.side

Đặt một cái kính hàn nha, đợi mình nhắn lại địa chỉ rồi gởi nhá đừng manh động  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## anhxco

Em đang ký một cái kính bác, có sẳn hàng chưa ạ!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ, các bác chưa kịp mua e đã ghi lại danh sách và sẽ thông báo cho từng bác khi có đồ về

E xin phép cập nhật đồ chơi bời

- hộp số mini hamonic rất kute, tỷ số là 50 thì phải. Gắn với servo misu 50w (đã bán)
Đính kèm 51212


- lô màn hình 15 inch công nghiệp của hãng jinyoung hàn quốc model VX1500T, có cảm ứng nhưng mới chỉ test lên hình mà chưa tìm đc driver cho board cảm ứng. Ưu điểm vỏ cực dầy cứng và nặng, cảm giác như đồ dùng trong quân sự vậy. Chắc chống nhiễu điện từ ko phải nghĩ. Màn hình có lớp nhựa dầy dai bảo vệ nên nhìn có vết xước là xước lớp nhựa đó các bác nhé, bên trong ko ảnh hưởng j. (Đã bán)

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ, các bác chưa kịp mua e đã ghi lại danh sách và sẽ thông báo cho từng bác khi có đồ về
> 
> E xin phép cập nhật đồ chơi bời
> 
> - hộp số mini hamonic rất kute, tỷ số là 50 thì phải. Gắn với servo misu 50w, giá 500k
> Đính kèm 51212


đặt bác bộ này nhé!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- cáp plc Q series mítubishi (đã bán)


- hộp số hamonic thì phải, mới dỡ máy đẹp long lanh, bán bừa 2tr5, khách yêu alo bao ship

----------


## ngocsut

Visme ko rõ của hãng nào vì áo gối che gần hết, có vẻ là nsk hoặc thk, fi 16, bước 5, dài 80cm có đủ gối, áo. Hàng vừa tháo máy còn rất đẹp, (đã bán)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch cây vitme này nhé bác ngọc sút. Tý nữa chuyển khoản cái đế từ luôn.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## v0danh

Ốc vít còn ko bác ơi?

100K/kg có thể chọn cả 3 loại ko bác? Mình chỉ là người dùng máy tính thường, để đó xem có mod được cái gì ko  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## CQV

lô màn hình 15 inch công nghiệp của hãng jinyoung hàn quốc model VX1500T ( còn cái nào ko bác ơi ,nếu còn thì giá sao vậy bác ,e đang cần 1 cái cũ để hiển thị hình ảnh qua cổng VGA

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> lô màn hình 15 inch công nghiệp của hãng jinyoung hàn quốc model VX1500T ( còn cái nào ko bác ơi ,nếu còn thì giá sao vậy bác ,e đang cần 1 cái cũ để hiển thị hình ảnh qua cổng VGA


E còn 1 cái màn 17 ich bác a, cũng là màn cảm ứng nhưng hãng khác 

Có con step 5 pha size 57 mới toe kèm hộp số, ko rõ tỉ số, các bác tra mã giùm, 300k

Đính kèm 51530
Đính kèm 51531

----------


## CQV

> E còn 1 cái màn 17 ich bác a, cũng là màn cảm ứng nhưng hãng khác 
> 
> Có con step 5 pha size 57 mới toe kèm hộp số, ko rõ tỉ số, các bác tra mã giùm, 300k
> 
> Đính kèm 51530
> Đính kèm 51531


giá bao nhiêu bác , mà bác ở đâu ?

----------


## ngocsut

> giá bao nhiêu bác , mà bác ở đâu ?


Hãng boscotech hàn quốc, model FPD 17 AT, giá 1 triệu bác a. Bác cần thì alo hoặc zalo cho nhanh bác nhé


E cập nhật đồ vặt: mớ gối đỡ này mỗi cái có 2 bạc 7001,  e ko biết loại nào với loại nào nên các bác đừng hỏi e nhé   :Big Grin:  (đã bán)

----------

CQV

----------


## ngocsut

Ray NSK 35 đẹp ko tì vết, khít khao trơn mượt, mới tháo máy, dài 1m8 hoặc hơn chút, gồm 2 con trượt, 8trieu/cặp (2 ray)

----------


## ngocsut

visme THK fi15 bước 5 dài hơn 80cm tuyệt đẹp, ko tí rỉ sẻt dơ dão, tháo combo mà ko biết các bác thợ tháo ném đâu mất gối áo, kỳ lạ là ko thấy có mỡ mà chỉ có tí dầu lấy giẻ lau là nó sạch trơn  :Confused:  (có gạch)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch luôn cây này nha bác ngocsut

----------

ngocsut

----------


## mig21

Đã nhận dc kính hàn, trình hàn e lên 1 nấc :v. Cảm ơn bác chủ đóng gói cẩn thận

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Đã nhận dc kính hàn, trình hàn e lên 1 nấc :v. Cảm ơn bác chủ đóng gói cẩn thận


Mà bác đừng nghiện hàn nhé  :Big Grin:  

Em cập nhật ít đồ vặt
- đám led driver lổn nhổn hơn 60 cái trong đó khoảng gần 40 cái là loại to và nhỡ, điện áp các loại đo thực tế từ 30, 36, 40, 48, 54 60, 90v... nói chung là rất hổ lốn ko thể phân loại (đã bán)

- bộ đàm hàn quốc rất nhỏ gọn đút túi vô tư, pin còn tốt đã test gọi trong khu dân cư khoảng 500m, địa hình ko vật cản chắc tốt hơn. Sử dụng đơn giản, có 25 kênh để chọn, chỉ cần 2 máy cùng kênh là gọi đc. Phù hợp gọi nội bộ, công trường (đã bán)

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Mà bác đừng nghiện hàn nhé  
> 
> Em cập nhật ít đồ vặt
> - đám led driver lổn nhổn hơn 60 cái trong đó khoảng gần 40 cái là loại to và nhỡ, điện áp các loại đo thực tế từ 30, 36, 40, 48, 54 60, 90v... nói chung là rất hổ lốn ko thể phân loại  giá 1triệu2
> Đính kèm 51737
> 
> - bộ đàm hàn quốc rất nhỏ gọn đút túi vô tư, pin còn tốt đã test gọi trong khu dân cư khoảng 500m, địa hình ko vật cản chắc tốt hơn. Sử dụng đơn giản, có 25 kênh để chọn, chỉ cần 2 máy cùng kênh là gọi đc. Phù hợp gọi nội bộ, công trường. Giá 500k/bộ gồm 2 máy và 1 đế xạc ( ko có adapter 5v, các bác ra chợ mua ko đến 50k là ok)
> Đính kèm 51738
> Đính kèm 51739


em cho anh gạch cái bộ đàm nhé mai em gọi anh

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

led driver đây các bác (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

e up lại ảnh step 5 phase (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- hàn Hako bé như cái bút thử điện, dùng 3 pin AA nóng rất nhanh, tiện cho các bác mang theo xử lý nhanh các mối hàn nhỏ, (đã bán)


- lens camera công nghiệp nặng chịch, cứng cáp, có cửa sập điều chỉnh to nhỏ,(có gạch)

----------


## sonnc1990

> - hàn Hako bé như cái bút thử điện, dùng 3 pin AA nóng rất nhanh, tiện cho các bác mang theo xử lý nhanh các mối hàn nhỏ, 200k
> Đính kèm 51821
> 
> - lens camera công nghiệp nặng chịch, cứng cáp, có cửa sập điều chỉnh to nhỏ,(có gạch)
> Đính kèm 51822
> Đính kèm 51823


E lấy cái hàn thiếc nhé. Mai e gửi ck bác

----------

mpvmanh, ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cặp visme Kuroda 3205 chuẩn đẹp JAV Tokuda, hành trình khoảng 400 ko chút rỉ sét, còn nguyên dầu khỏi phải mông má gì thêm, nhìn bên ngoài mới thấy hết vẻ long lanh của anh ấy, thấy ghi C5I chắc là cấp chính xác. Giá 1trieu6/cây

----------


## ducduy9104

Già gân và mỹ nhân,hihi
Chúc bác đắt hàng

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Già gân và mỹ nhân,hihi
> Chúc bác đắt hàng


Hehe cảm ơn người đẹp nhé

Thêm mấy món sắt vụn 

- 30 công tắc hành trình chất lượng và to, giá 600k (còn 20 cái giá 350k/20 cái)


- gối víme bằng thép, bên trong tuyền bạc 7 (đã bán)


- cặp ray 15 ko rõ hãng sản xuất, dài 2m3, 6 con trượt, có ít vết loang dầu nhưng ko ảnh hưởng chất lượng, êm bót vì mới tháo combo dây đai. (Đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Lết sai, lết sai đi, ai lết sai thần thánh ko  :Big Grin:  
Nguyên bộ driver + step 2 pha 57x75 có khớp nối đồng bộ (cốt khớp nối fi10 thì phải), hàng tháo máy đầy đủ dây giắc, long lanh như hạt mưa. 
- 650k/bộ. 
- 2 bộ thì 1200k + khuyến mại cái mạch điều khiển gì đó, chắc là bấm chạy tới chạy lui bằng tay, e chưa thử (nợ hình)

----------


## ktshung

> Lết sai, lết sai đi, ai lết sai thần thánh ko  
> Nguyên bộ driver + step 2 pha 57x75 có khớp nối đồng bộ (cốt khớp nối fi10 thì phải), hàng tháo máy đầy đủ dây giắc, long lanh như hạt mưa. 
> - 650k/bộ. 
> - 2 bộ thì 1200k + khuyến mại cái mạch điều khiển gì đó, chắc là bấm chạy tới chạy lui bằng tay, e chưa thử (nợ hình)


Em gạch 2 bộ này bác nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em gạch 2 bộ này bác nhé


ok bác, hàng có số lượng mời anh em  :Smile: 

Của bác đây a


Clip e test đại bằng file gcode cùi bắp, chưa cài đặt cũng như tinh chỉnh cho phù hợp nên chỉ mang tính tham khảo 



Dàn thôn nữ chờ mặc khách

----------


## ngocsut

Thêm 4 driver 2 pha của hàn quốc mới bóc máy nét căng, max 4A, sử dụng đơn giản, nhiều cấp vi bước. (đã bán)

----------


## Gamo

> ok bác, hàng có số lượng mời anh em 
> 
> Của bác đây a
> 
> 
> Clip e test đại bằng file gcode cùi bắp, chưa cài đặt cũng như tinh chỉnh cho phù hợp nên chỉ mang tính tham khảo 
> 
> 
> 
> Dàn thôn nữ chờ mặc khách


Dòng DM này chạy êm quá

----------

ngocsut

----------


## dobinh1961

> ok bác, hàng có số lượng mời anh em 
> 
> Của bác đây a
> 
> 
> Clip e test đại bằng file gcode cùi bắp, chưa cài đặt cũng như tinh chỉnh cho phù hợp nên chỉ mang tính tham khảo 
> 
> 
> 
> Dàn thôn nữ chờ mặc khách


Ngon quá mà không biết sử dụng

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Mới CNC

Theo cháu thì hàng này rễ sài nhất đấy chú Bình ơi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Mấy cái driver 2pha này của leadshine đều có chuẩn kết nối thông dụng mà bác. Có gì đâu mà khó xài ạ.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Ngon quá mà không biết sử dụng


Hi dùng đồ cơ nồi đồng mãi rồi thử tí tự động cho nó teen chú ơi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Có cái màn hmi rất ngầu mời ae nghiên cứu, cảm ứng tốt, có đủ đế adapter (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- sợi dây dẫn sáng (đã bán)
Đính kèm 52484

- nguồn DC 350w china loại tử tế, có quạt: đầu vào 100,220v, đầu ra từ 40-55vDC. Giá 300k/cái
Đính kèm 52485

----------


## ngocsut



----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> 


Cái này dùng 40V 10A được không em , được gửi cho A Tân 1 cái ngon lành nha , coi lại  có đủ 10A không nha .Thanks .TVT

----------

ngocsut

----------


## carephone

e gạch dây dẫn sáng nhé.cho e sđt và tk vào inbox

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Mới CNC

> ok bác, hàng có số lượng mời anh em 
> 
> Của bác đây a
> 
> 
> Clip e test đại bằng file gcode cùi bắp, chưa cài đặt cũng như tinh chỉnh cho phù hợp nên chỉ mang tính tham khảo 
> 
> 
> 
> Dàn thôn nữ chờ mặc khách


Cái bob con con dùng phát xung đó đấu thế nào đấy Ngọc ơi?

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái bob con con dùng phát xung đó đấu thế nào đấy Ngọc ơi?


Xin lỗi bác em đi chơi mấy bữa giờ mới trả lời bác đc là e ko biết nhé, e mù tịt  :Stick Out Tongue:  nhìn cũng dễ mà e chưa thử cái đó

Up thêm 3 cái driver cho step 2pha loại cục súc dòng max 6a, vi bước 12800, các bác nhìn kỹ thông số tí nhé kẻo mua lộn.1 trong 2 cái màu xanh bị bay mất chữ, 2 cái màu xanh chạy điện 24-110vac. (Đã bán)

----------


## ktshung

> Xin lỗi bác em đi chơi mấy bữa giờ mới trả lời bác đc là e ko biết nhé, e mù tịt  nhìn cũng dễ mà e chưa thử cái đó
> 
> Up thêm 3 cái driver cho step 2pha loại cục súc dòng max 6a, vi bước 12800, các bác nhìn kỹ thông số tí nhé kẻo mua lộn. Đồng giá 400k/cái đã test ok (1 trong 2 cái màu xanh bị bay mất chữ, 2 cái màu xanh chạy điện 24-110vac)


em lấy bác hết bác nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Cái này dùng 40V 10A được không em , được gửi cho A Tân 1 cái ngon lành nha , coi lại  có đủ 10A không nha .Thanks .TVT


 Ơ ! thì đi chơi xong củng phải trả lời dùm Ngộ cái lầy chế.... :Big Grin:  , đợi hoài hổng thấy nói năng , số điện thoại liên lạc củng hổng cóa  :Wink:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## emptyhb

> Ơ ! thì đi chơi xong củng phải trả lời dùm Ngộ cái lầy chế.... , đợi hoài hổng thấy nói năng , số điện thoại liên lạc củng hổng cóa


Trả lời hộ bác chủ là nguồn đó 350w thôi, không đủ 10A cho bác đâu

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Ơ ! thì đi chơi xong củng phải trả lời dùm Ngộ cái lầy chế.... , đợi hoài hổng thấy nói năng , số điện thoại liên lạc củng hổng cóa


Thành thật xin lỗi bác là do em nhầm bác với a Tân bạn em bên zalo nên trả lời ông ấy qua zalo. Bảo sao ô ấy chả nhắn lại mắc cỡ quá  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ngocsut

> Trả lời hộ bác chủ là nguồn đó 350w thôi, không đủ 10A cho bác đâu


Cảm ơn bạn nhé, chỉ tại cái tính hay suy đoán nên nhầm nhọt thế đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## cestlavie

Con này bác test thì nó chạy lên được tối đa bao nhiêu vòng/phút ạ?






> ok bác, hàng có số lượng mời anh em 
> 
> Của bác đây a
> Đính kèm 52119
> 
> Clip e test đại bằng file gcode cùi bắp, chưa cài đặt cũng như tinh chỉnh cho phù hợp nên chỉ mang tính tham khảo 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Con này bác test thì nó chạy lên được tối đa bao nhiêu vòng/phút ạ?


Em chỉ test đc cho nó chạy thôi chứ ko đo thông số đc bâc a

Cập nhật: leadshine thần thánh đã hết. 
Hnay đầu năm bán lấy hên, các bác quan tâm món nào alo e giảm giá nhiệt tình nhé

Xin cảm ơn, chúc các bác xuân mới nhiều niềm vui may mắn  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

- còn 1 nguồn 48v 350w (đã bán)


- nguồn emerson 1500w, ĐIện áp vào 100-250vac, điện áp ra 52,1V DC , (đã bán)




- thanh lý cặp ray 15- dài 2m3 (chi tiết thông tin các bác xem trang trước), (đã bán)


- 2 cây visme fi32 bước 5 cấp chính xác cao kuroda , hành trình khoảng 400 (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- 2 cái gối này e chả rõ tên là BK hay FK20 gì đó, trong mỗi cái có 2 bạc đầu 7 (đã bán)
Đính kèm 53405

- 2 máy đo tần số max 175Mhz hãng kenwood chạy điện 100-240v (tùy chọn), máy ko kèm dây đo nhưng chỉ cần hàn 1 cái dây vào đầu jack camera thông dụng là đo đc, giá 600k/ cái
Đính kèm 53406

----------


## cuongkran

> Loại này ko còn nhiều e để dùng thôi bác a, cảm ơn bác quan tâm
> 
> Update chút
> 
> - nguồn ConSen made japan dùng điện 100-240v, đầu ra có thể chỉnh được từ 36v đến 56,3v DC, dòng ra 21A, max 41,5A Nội thất sáng đẹp ko chút bụi bặm
> (đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 44065
> 
> ...


Nguồn consen 36 toi 56v còn hàng ko Ngocsut?
Inbox cho cái giá.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut



----------


## hung1706

Em gạch 2 gối đỡ 20 nha. Inbox em stk chiều em tranh thủ về sớm em CK ạ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## itanium7000

> 


Bác chụp cái hình kiểu này, lại không một caption, không hiểu "ý đồ" của bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## mylove299

> - 2 cái gối này e chả rõ tên là BK hay FK20 gì đó, trong mỗi cái có 2 bạc đầu 7,  200k/ cái, lấy cả 2 bao ship
> Đính kèm 53405
> 
> - 2 máy đo tần số max 175Mhz hãng kenwood chạy điện 100-240v (tùy chọn), máy ko kèm dây đo nhưng chỉ cần hàn 1 cái dây vào đầu jack camera thông dụng là đo đc, giá 600k/ cái
> Đính kèm 53406


Caption đây nè bác @itanium7000  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Nguồn consen 36 toi 56v còn hàng ko Ngocsut?
> Inbox cho cái giá.


Em bán con sen từ lẩu lâu rồi bác ơi, cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

E Cảm ơn bác mylove nhiếu nhé

----------

mylove299

----------


## ngocsut

Tình hình là e lại có 3 bộ step 2 pha leadshine đồng bộ rất đẹp vì là hàng tuyển. Giá chào xuân 2018 là 600k/bộ, lấy 2 bộ trở lên tặng thêm cái board điều khiển bằng tay (đk được 2 trục x y), e lấy tạm cái hình cũ vì hình thức thậm chí còn đẹp hơn, hàng bóc máy chất lượng khỏi chê, bao test thoải mái

----------


## ngocsut

Tiếp theo là cục thép trắng rất nặng giành cho những ai có trí tưởng tượng bay bổng nhất. Các bác xem hình và clip để đoán xem em nó dùng vào việc gì là thích hợp nhất. Em xin đưa ra vài thông số:
- toàn thân thép ko rỉ nặng tròn 60kg cực kỳ cứng vững
- trục chính vừa quay vừa trượt được nhờ 1 visme 2005 ko chút dơ dão, hành trình khoảng 80
- trục chính được dẫn động nhờ dây đai răng, khi quay thì 2 đầu trục đối diện quay cùng chiều và đồng tốc
Và đặc biệt là em nó với step leadshine như cặp trời sinh, vừa khít luôn

Và giá cho cục sắt nhiều ý tưởng này là 3,5 triệu/cục

----------


## Hung rau

> Tiếp theo là cục thép trắng rất nặng giành cho những ai có trí tưởng tượng bay bổng nhất. Các bác xem hình và clip để đoán xem em nó dùng vào việc gì là thích hợp nhất. Em xin đưa ra vài thông số:
> - toàn thân thép ko rỉ nặng tròn 60kg cực kỳ cứng vững
> - trục chính vừa quay vừa trượt được nhờ 1 visme 2005 ko chút dơ dão, hành trình khoảng 80
> - trục chính được dẫn động nhờ dây đai răng, khi quay thì 2 đầu trục đối diện quay cùng chiều và đồng tốc
> Và đặc biệt là em nó với step leadshine như cặp trời sinh, vừa khít luôn
> 
> Và giá cho cục sắt nhiều ý tưởng này là 3,5 triệu/cục


Gạch bộ này nhé bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch bộ này nhé bác


Ok anh, e xin bổ sung thêm thông tin là cái bệ này 2 đầu đều có xi lanh khí nén. Tổng thể thì em nó chỉ thiếu 1 trục, 1 mâm cặp nữa là lên hình 1 máy tiện cnc thực tế vì trục chính trượt rất trơn nhưng ko dơ chút nào và bản chất nó là máy quấn dây đồng nên chưa hề chịu tải nặng

----------


## Hung rau

> Ok anh, e xin bổ sung thêm thông tin là cái bệ này 2 đầu đều có xi lanh khí nén. Tổng thể thì em nó chỉ thiếu 1 trục, 1 mâm cặp nữa là lên hình 1 máy tiện cnc thực tế vì trục chính trượt rất trơn nhưng ko dơ chút nào và bản chất nó là máy quấn dây đồng nên chưa hề chịu tải nặng


Cuối tuần này chuyển tiền nhé bác chủ! Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Cuối tuần này chuyển tiền nhé bác chủ! Thanks


ok bác

update: e còn vài cái quạt i-on bán thanh lý nốt, bác nào hay hàn thiếc khói bụi thì nhanh tay nhấc 1 cái 250k/cái

----------


## vufree

Điện 220v hả Bác?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## aiemphuong

tình hình là cắm lỗ ass

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Điện 220v hả Bác?


Điện 24v DC anh vũ ơi, 12v vẫn chạy nhưng ko chạy nhanh chậm đc

----------


## mtle5554

Em gạch 1 cái quạt nhé bác. Ib thông tin tk giúp em nhé. Thx bác

----------


## ktshung

> Xin lỗi bác em đi chơi mấy bữa giờ mới trả lời bác đc là e ko biết nhé, e mù tịt  nhìn cũng dễ mà e chưa thử cái đó
> 
> Up thêm 3 cái driver cho step 2pha loại cục súc dòng max 6a, vi bước 12800, các bác nhìn kỹ thông số tí nhé kẻo mua lộn.1 trong 2 cái màu xanh bị bay mất chữ, 2 cái màu xanh chạy điện 24-110vac. (Đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 53091
> Đính kèm 53092
> Đính kèm 53093


cả ba driver này bác bán cho mình đều hư chân Dir, động cơ vẫn quya nhưng chỉ một chiều bác ạ

----------


## emptyhb

> cả ba driver này bác bán cho mình đều hư chân Dir, động cơ vẫn quya nhưng chỉ một chiều bác ạ


Trả lời hộ bác chủ: Bác thử xem trên driver có nút gạt ghi là D5 cái màu xanh thì nó là SW5 , bác gạt ngược lại hiện tại đi nhá

----------


## ktshung

> Trả lời hộ bác chủ: Bác thử xem trên driver có nút gạt ghi là D5 cái màu xanh thì nó là SW5 , bác gạt ngược lại hiện tại đi nhá


Dạ đã gạt ngược xuôi đủ kiểm rồi bác ạ, thậm chí đã mở ra đo xem gạt này còn tác dụng ko ...

----------


## emptyhb

Nếu vậy thì em cũng bó tay rồi. Trường hợp cháy dir em lần đầu nghe thấy. Mà nó bị cả 3 con nên xác xuất này càng thấp. Mời các bác khác vào phán tiếp.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Có gì đâu, chắc ông nào cắm nhầm điện 24v chứ gì?

Nhưng mà KTS bàn về driver + motor thì chúng ta phải cẩn thận  :Wink: 
** dzọt lẹ **

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Có gì đâu, chắc ông nào cắm nhầm điện 24v chứ gì?
> 
> Nhưng mà KTS bàn về driver + motor thì chúng ta phải cẩn thận


Hôm bữa mới lấy về tui dùng cái bộ phát xung của lão Gà xối mỡ kiểm tra thấy cả ba con chỉ chạy một chiều, tui cũng nghĩ như bác emptyhb là mần chi có cái thể loại mô ba cái cùng hư một kiểu giống nhau nên nghĩ là cái chân Dir con phát xung hư. Hôm nay lấy gắn vào tủ điện, thử đủ kiểu vẫn quay 1 chiều, lôi ra thay HBS vào chạy ngon ơ, vậy bị gì đây thiệt tui cũng bó tay
PS: Tui dùng 70VAC lão Gà nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, giờ mở ra, kiếm con opto chỗ chân dir, khò ra, thay con opto khác xem sao? Mấy con step thường này thì thay bằng PC817 chắc là ok. Thay xong cháy luôn driver thì đừng bắt đền nhe

----------

ktshung

----------


## Ga con

Chập ngõ ra của opto dir rồi thử, nếu nó chết mới thay chứ cụ, còn sống thì kiểm tra chỗ khác tiếp.

Thanks

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Hix... người thường thì tư vấn thế... KTS thì phải tư vấn khác cụ ợ

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Chập ngõ ra của opto dir rồi thử, nếu nó chết mới thay chứ cụ, còn sống thì kiểm tra chỗ khác tiếp.
> 
> Thanks



Hai lão Gà phán dùm em nên chập chổ nào vào chổ nào với ạ.... hehehe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Phải xem ngõ vào pul/dir nó là thể loại nào , bộ cấp xung có hợp không.
Driver này chạy thì chưa chắc driver kia chạy


Đôi khi bộ phát xung không phù hợp nó làm hư driver cũng là bình thường

Ps. Mà tình hình này 3 cái đều tiêu thì khả năng trên % cao lắm

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Hix... cha cho cái hình thế tui biết DIR nó là chân nào... 

Đùa thôi, hình bên dưới, con IC 8 chân ngoài cùng

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Phải xem ngõ vào pul/dir nó là thể loại nào , bộ cấp xung có hợp không.
> Driver này chạy thì chưa chắc driver kia chạy
> 
> 
> Đôi khi bộ phát xung không phù hợp nó làm hư driver cũng là bình thường


em cấp bằng NC V5 đó bác, em thấy cái card này gần như chưa kén cái driver nào mà em biết hết bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em cấp bằng NC V5 đó bác, em thấy cái card này gần như chưa kén cái driver nào mà em biết hết bác


Trước khi dùng cái card bác dùng cái gì với nó

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Trước khi dùng cái card bác dùng cái gì với nó


em dùng cái cục phát xung của bác Gamo thử xong rồi để đó đến giờ, khi đó nó cũng chỉ quay một chiều nhưng vì cả ba cái đều vậy nên em nghĩ do cục phát xung đứt chân Dir

----------


## ktshung

> Phải xem ngõ vào pul/dir nó là thể loại nào , bộ cấp xung có hợp không.
> Driver này chạy thì chưa chắc driver kia chạy
> 
> 
> Đôi khi bộ phát xung không phù hợp nó làm hư driver cũng là bình thường
> 
> Ps. Mà tình hình này 3 cái đều tiêu thì khả năng trên % cao lắm


Nghe bác nói thế em đem cục phát xung ra thử với bộ HBS86 , quay lui quay tới ngon lành, hehehe. Em gừi zalo cho bác cờ nhíp rồi đó ạ. VÀ em cũng dùng nó để thử thêm 2 bộ cũng mua của bác chủ thì ngon lành

----------


## ktshung

Nhân tiện các cụ cho em hỏi chân MF là chân gì ạ

----------


## emptyhb

Bác ktshung thử dịch cái này xem

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Bác ktshung thử dịch cái này xem


Bác chủ vừa xác nhận là bác ấy còn thêm 6 con nữa đều bị chung một bệnh nên có lẽ về kỹ thuật không có vấn đề gì các bác ạ, cám ơn mọi người đã chịu khó tìm hiểu giúp em, cám ơn bác chủ vì đã vui vẻ thông cảm cho gửi trả hàng

----------


## ngocsut

Trong khi vấn đề về kỹ thuật chưa đc giải quyết thỏa đáng em đã gửi lại tiền hàng cho bác kèm lời xin lỗi chân thành. Rất mong sẽ lại được giao lưu cùng bác. Em cảm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## cuongkran

> - công tắc tháo tủ đẹp(đã bán)
> Đính kèm 50022


Còn nút ko bác Ngoc sut.?
Zalo o16889ooo88

----------

ngocsut

----------


## haki

3 con driver DM556 trước em mua của cụ Putkisnu cũng bị như này, chắc hư opto.chán quăng só từ lúc mua đến giờ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Còn nút ko bác Ngoc sut.?
> Zalo o16889ooo88


E Ko còn bác ơi

----------


## ngocsut

> 3 con driver DM556 trước em mua của cụ Putkisnu cũng bị như này, chắc hư opto.chán quăng só từ lúc mua đến giờ


Nếu hư opto thì lại đơn giản quá bác nhỉ, mai e thịt luộc 1 cái thử xem sao  :Big Grin: 

Update món chơi bời

- 2 bộ đàm kenwood made in singapor gồm thân máy và Vỏ pin (e mượn 2 quả pin máy khác lắp để các bấc biết máy còn sống) đã test gần 1km từ khu dân cư ra đê ok. Máy có thể chọn tần số bất kỳ trong khoảng 136,xx Mhz đến 144,xx Mhz, cứ 2 máy cùng tần số là gọi cho nhau đc
(đã bán)



- màn hình biến tần fuji các kiểu, đồng giá 250k/cái

----------


## Hung rau

Xin lỗi bác ngocsut cho mình hủy gạch nhé! Mua dùm thằng em ở xa mà nó ko chuyển tiền! Mong bác thông cảm'

----------

ngocsut

----------


## puskinu

Bác xem lại hộ e. Vì e tháo từ máy ra. Máy đấy bấm home trên máy thì các trục đều về đúng vị trí. Lưu ý dùng driver này phải kích chân enable mới dùng đc. E mò mãi mới ra. Có dâtasheet của hãng hướng dẫn cách dùng.

----------


## puskinu

> 3 con driver DM556 trước em mua của cụ Putkisnu cũng bị như này, chắc hư opto.chán quăng só từ lúc mua đến giờ


Bác xem lại hộ e. Vì e tháo từ máy ra. Máy đấy bấm home trên máy thì các trục đều về đúng vị trí. Lưu ý dùng driver này phải kích chân enable mới dùng đc. E mò mãi mới ra. Có dâtasheet của hãng hướng dẫn cách dùng. Bác mua ko chạy đc phải liên hệ ngay với e lúc đấy chứ

----------


## emptyhb

Vậy là bác ngocsut có thêm manh mối, thử đấu thêm MF+ vào 5V

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- Combo nhôm mini (đã bán)

- Combo nhôm visme siêu dài hãng Super IA, bản rộng 150, cao (dầy 100), dài 3m1, hành trình khoảng 2m7, 2 má trượt bằng thép, visme fi20 không rơ rão, bước 20 thì phải, pad gắn vừa moto 750w bản slim. Combo này có thể còn chưa sử dụng mà chỉ bị cũ do vận chuyển nhiều vì khi em mang về còn bọc nilong nhưng rách tùm lum nên xé bỏ. Các bác lưu ý là combo này dài nên có tới 2 gối đỡ liên kết với nhau bằng 2 trục thép tròn (các bác xem hình số 2: 1 gối chính to hơn ở phía đầu trên, 1 gối phụ nhỏ hơn ở gần giữa combo) nên nếu bác nào muốn sử dụng hết hành trình 2m7 thì phải tháo bớt 1 gối đơn hoặc mở 1 đầu combo ra rồi đẩy cho 2 gối gần nhau (tăng độ cứng vững).
 giá 10 triệu
Đính kèm 54203
Đính kèm 54204
Đính kèm 54205

----------


## ngocsut

Lỗi j lỗi goài  :Frown: 

combo 430



combo 3m1

----------


## haki

> Bác xem lại hộ e. Vì e tháo từ máy ra. Máy đấy bấm home trên máy thì các trục đều về đúng vị trí. Lưu ý dùng driver này phải kích chân enable mới dùng đc. E mò mãi mới ra. Có dâtasheet của hãng hướng dẫn cách dùng. Bác mua ko chạy đc phải liên hệ ngay với e lúc đấy chứ


dạ nó quay 1 chiều nên về home đấy bác. e đo bob tín hiệu ra ngon lành. enable chuẩn. nhưng ko chịu quay, thử riết chán quá ko được thôi quăng góc

----------


## ngocsut

Ốm quá bán hết lấy tiền mua thuốc

Cưa trượt lưỡi 160, ko rõ thương hiệu; chạy pin nicd /24v, khá chai rồi, xạc đầy lên chạy cũng ầm ầm nhưng chỉ cắt vài nhát mạnh là xìu. Có đèn lase dẫn đường như thật. Em nó bị thương tích do 1 lần e cắt miếng nhôm hơi dầy nên dắt lưỡi đập 1 nhát rõ mạnh làm mẻ 1 răng nhông nên giờ kêu khá ồn mặc dù vẫn cắt đc. Thanh chắn bị phôi đập mạnh nên vỡ như hình, các bác chịu khó mang đi hàn lại. Máy đủ xạc và kèm 1 lưỡi makita cắt nhôm (lưỡi mới tinh nhưng dầy quá nên e lắp vào cưa thử rồi lại tháo ra). Giá 1 triệu

----------


## puskinu

> dạ nó quay 1 chiều nên về home đấy bác. e đo bob tín hiệu ra ngon lành. enable chuẩn. nhưng ko chịu quay, thử riết chán quá ko được thôi quăng góc


Bác ko gọi cho e ngay lúc đó. Vì e đã lấy bộ điện của 2 máy để dựng chính nó chạy mach3 và ổn định. Khách đến nhà test biểu diễn rồi ms lấy máy. Bác nếu có thời gian cứ tham khảo lại. E ko nhớ rõ lắm. Thử nối dương chung hoặc âm chung. E nhớ hình như e nối âm chung và ko cho vào bob. Để nó ôm nhau một mình  :Big Grin:

----------


## TNK

Bể rửa siêu âm còn không e, còn thì cho a thông số nhé

----------


## ngocsut

> Bể rửa siêu âm còn không e, còn thì cho a thông số nhé


bể rửa ko còn anh ạ

update mấy visme mới bóc combo em thấy đẹp nên ngứa tay bốc về:

từ bên phải sang:


- Visme 12 bước 2 Kuroda, hành trình khoảng 180 (đã bán)
- Visme 12 bước 4 Kuroda, hành trình khoảng 600 (đã bán)
- Visme 15 bước 6 NSK, hành trình khoảng 600 (đã bán)
Mua cả 3 cái tròn 1 triệu, tặng thêm cái visme 1605 ngoài cùng bên trái còn rất đẹp nhưng bị cong do thợ tháo ẩu, bác nào có kinh nghiệm về nắn lại

----------


## TNK

A lấy đống visme nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> A lấy đống visme nhé


Em ít lên mạng bác cần gì alo e cho nhanh ạ, visme đã bán rồi ạ

E Update mấy thứ vụn vặt cuối năm, e chỉ nhận gạch của khách quen nhé

- bánh xe tháo máy còn dùng tốt, chịu tải nặng
3 loại trên cùng đồng giá (đã bán)
Loại màu đỏ 250k/bộ
Loại màu đen dưới cùng 200k/bộ


- 17 con cảm biến quang autonic (9 con ben10m-tfr1 và 8 con ben10m-tfr2), (đã bán)


- mớ ke cho mặt bàn nhôm rãnh T và bản lề inox (đã bán)


- 2 đế từ: 
cái bên trái mất núm nhựa nhưng dùng cờ lê hoặc dùng ốc tai hồng thay thế, rất cứng vững, (đã bán)
Cái bên phải còn cứng hơn nữa (đã bán) 


- mớ mạch cho các bác ham khám phá hoặc lấy linh kiện. Toàn màn hình biến tần loại j e ko rõ, chỉ hay bị gẫy mấy cái nút bấm bé tí ti có thể hàn tráo sang cho nhau rất dễ + 4 bo công suất biến tần misu 400 và 750w loại E thì phải còn nguyên con công suất ko có dấu hiệu cháy chập và 1 bo biến tần ko rõ loại j + 2 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ bị vẹo chân + 1 số mạch nạp j đó thấy cả con siêu tụ 1F trên mạch... (đã bán)

----------

blackmeta, doanthienthinh

----------


## secondhand

> - mớ mạch cho các bác ham khám phá hoặc lấy linh kiện. Toàn màn hình biến tần loại j e ko rõ, chỉ hay bị gẫy mấy cái nút bấm bé tí ti có thể hàn tráo sang cho nhau rất dễ + 4 bo công suất biến tần misu 400 và 750w loại E thì phải còn nguyên con công suất ko có dấu hiệu cháy chập và 1 bo biến tần ko rõ loại j + 2 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ bị vẹo chân + 1 số mạch nạp j đó thấy cả con siêu tụ 1F trên mạch... giá 350k


Hốt cái đống này nhé bác ngocsut

----------

ngocsut

----------


## CKD

> Em ít lên mạng bác cần gì alo e cho nhanh ạ, visme đã bán rồi ạ
> 
> E Update mấy thứ vụn vặt cuối năm, e chỉ nhận gạch của khách quen nhé
> 
> - bánh xe tháo máy còn dùng tốt, chịu tải nặng
> 3 loại trên cùng đồng giá 350k/bộ (4 bánh xe)


Hốt hết 3 bộ tải nặng này bác nhé  :Smile: .
Cho info stk mình chuyển gạo luôn cho kịp. Hàng hóa thì qua tết chuyển bác nhé  :Smile:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## doanthienthinh

> - 2 đế từ: 
> cái bên trái mất núm nhựa nhưng dùng cờ lê hoặc dùng ốc tai hồng thay thế, rất cứng vững, 450k
> Cái bên phải còn cứng hơn nữa 400k


Em lấy cái 450k a cho e stk với nhé, ...
0907515569

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Update còn 1 bộ bánh xe đỏ và 2 bộ bánh xe đen ai lấy cả giá 500k/3 bộ

Dọn nhà ra mấy thứ hầm bà làng e ko có thời gian ngịch nhường các bác khám rồi phá

- công tơ điện 3 pha elster A1700 made in uk do điện lực hà nội đặt sản xuất  e chịu chả biết dùng, chỉ biết cắm tạm điện 1 pha cho nó hiện số thôi. (Đã bán)



- cục này của hàn quốc e chả biết gọi sao cho đúng đại khái là có 2 trục vuông góc, quay trục này thì trục kia cũng quay, 100k (có gạch)



- 3 cái máy đo toàn hàng chuyên nghiệp nhưng chập cheng: cái ngoài cùng đo độ đặc của bùn thì phải, thiếu đầu đo, lắp pin vẫn lên hoạt động bình thường, cái ở giữa đo rò khí gas, cắm điện ngoài vẫn lên đèn báo nhưng ko hiện số, cái ngoài cùng có màn hình lcd tổ chảng, là máy đo cường độ sóng vô tuyến điện thoại thì phải, cắm điện ngoài thỉnh thoảng kêu tích tích nhưng ko lên hình, để một lúc mới thấy cái biểu đồ và rất nhiều thông số, bấm chọt lung tung cũng chả thấy j hoặc lịm luôn. (đã bán)




- máy đo ph và nhiệt độ nước, độ chính xác ph thì e chịu ko kiểm chứng được nhưng đo nhiệt độ chuẩn phết, bị nứt cái cổ nhựa các bác chịu khó dùng keo dán lại nhé (đã bán)





- biến tần fuji g7s 2.2kw tần số ra max 400hz hình thức còn rất đẹp gái, main sáng láng (đã bán)

----------


## saudau

> - cục này của hàn quốc e chả biết gọi sao cho đúng đại khái là có 2 trục vuông góc, quay trục này thì trục kia cũng quay, 100k


Lấy cục này nha bác. Khi nãy có Zalo cho cụ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- ray và visme tháo từ cùng 1 combo: ray IKO 15 bề mặt trên của ray hơi ố do nằm phơi ra ngoài nhưng đảm bảo trượt êm bót ko dơ dão. visme Kuroda 1510 hành trình 400 ko dơ dão. Bán cả bộ tặng thêm cây visme y chang nhưng bị mấy bác thợ tháo ẩu nên bị đảo ở đầu gắn khớp nối, ra thợ tiện nhỏ lại chút là ok. (đã bán)


- visme 3060 THK hành trình 300 để lẩu lâu ko dùng, mới nguyên bọc thanh lý 500k



- tay gắp khí nén robot khẩu độ mở rộng (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Nghe tin mấy ông mạng ngừng khuyến mại buồn hết cả người, e đành lục mớ lạc xon vớt vát mấy cái thẻ nạp 
- ốc chí M4 japan 100k/gói


- vít mạ đồng japan 100k /20 gói nhỏ như hình


- cái móc treo có dây cáp rất hay là bình thường chỉ rút đc cáp lên, muốn rút cáp xuống thì phải kéo nhẹ cái núm trên đầu. Chưa hiểu dụng ý của mấy ông Jav, (đã bán)


- con biến tần yaskawa 400w như là bị liệt bàn phím, bấm chả thấy chuyển biến gì nhưng đấu dây với biến trở thì vẫn điều chỉnh được tần số lên max 400hz và start. Ko có spin để thử nên đoán nó đc cài đặt để lái mấy em spin Thụy sĩ thần thánh ngày trước (đã bán)


- cảm ứng vùng mà e ko biết sử dụng (đã bán)

----------


## Nam CNC

gửi cho tui 5 cái cáp có móc nha , chưa biết làm gì nhưng sẽ có lúc xài nó... nhắn cho số tài khoản luôn nha.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

Lấy hết đống cáp đó luôn đi, rồi chia tau

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ali35

em lấy cảm biến vùng và 5 cái móc treo nha bác,lát zalo cho bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> gửi cho tui 5 cái cáp có móc nha , chưa biết làm gì nhưng sẽ có lúc xài nó... nhắn cho số tài khoản luôn nha.


hị hị, xin lỗi bác nam em ko lên mạng nên nhận lời với bác ali35 trước rồi ạ

----------


## ngocsut

deleted to update

----------


## ngocsut

Vỉ siêu âm 28khz: dài x rộng: 46 x 34

----------


## ngocsut

e up dọn lại mấy món lặt vặt, các bác cần thông tin chi tiết hơn vui lòng xem các trang trước giùm em 

- màn hình biến tần fuji đồng giá 250k/cái

- bộ nạp chương trình sprom made in usa, món này em mù tịt, chắc nạp từ máy tính qua cổng COM, chỉ biết cắm lên đèn, điện 9VDC, ko có adater, 100k

- Đầu chuyển cổng com 9 chân - 25 chân mới chưa sử dụng, 50k/2 cái, mua số lượng alo

- Cặp visme Kuroda 3205 chuẩn đẹp JAV Tokuda, hành trình khoảng 400 ko chút rỉ sét, còn nguyên dầu khỏi phải mông má gì thêm, nhìn bên ngoài mới thấy hết vẻ long lanh của anh ấy, thấy ghi C5I chắc là cấp chính xác. Giá 1trieu2/cây

- Máy đo tần số kenwood, 550k/cái

- Combo nhôm mini bản rộng 44, dài 430, hành trình khoảng hơn 300, thanh trượt đơn thép, visme fi10 bước 4 hay 5 gì đó, có luôn khớp nối đầu ra 10. 
giá 450k

- Bánh xe còn 1 bộ màu đỏ và 1 bộ màu đen, 350k/2 bộ (mỗi bộ 4 bánh)

----------


## baole

Đo pH có vỡ gạch thì đến em nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Đo pH có vỡ gạch thì đến em nhé


Ok bác

Có vài cặp bạc đạn đã qua sử dụng nhưng là hàng japan chính hiệu còn dùng tốt
7204 100k/cặp
7206 7207 150k/cặp

----------


## ngocsut

- khởi động từ 150k


- khớp nối 250k/3 cái: cái to 15-19, cái bé 14-15, cái bằng sắt 1 đầu powerlock 12 - 1 đầu côn, miệng côn là 11 các bác khoan cho thẳng thành lỗ 12 hoặc 14.


- khoan bàn thấy đẹp zin nên e tha về, các bác ko yêu thì e để dùng, điện 100v, tốc khá cao 850-1750-3400v/p, hàng êm bót ko dơ dão (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- có cái khung ảnh nền đèn led mua về ko dùng đến, dùng điện 12vdc, vừa khổ giấy A4, làm đèn ngủ hoặc soi phim âm bản xương cốt rất tốt  :Smile: ) 150k trong hình có vạch màu trắng là mặt kính phản chiếu cái bóng týp chứ ko phải lỗi các bác nhé 



- biến tần fuji G7N 7,5kw 200v bị khóa tham số, e ko biết mở ra kiểu gì. Đang đặt ở tham số 63hz, 200v, chỉnh tần số bằng biến trở, phù hợp chạy động cơ Nhật, đã test ok như clip (đã bán)

----------


## ali35

> hị hị, xin lỗi bác nam em ko lên mạng nên nhận lời với bác ali35 trước rồi ạ


hì đi về quê mấy ngày ko online,tưởng bác chủ có nhiều nên đăng ký,đến sau ngại quá,mua e cũng ko dùng hết,tặng bác Nam CNC 2 cái nghịch chơi vậy nha,đằng nào bác chủ cũng chưa gửi hàng,phiền bác gửi cho bác Nam 2  cái dùm e nhe

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

2 màn hình cảm ứng công nghiệp hãng boscotech 17" nặng và chắc như hàng quân sự vậy, chống nhiễu chắc hẳn là ngon
1 cái đã test thử như trong clip ok (đã bán)
1 cái bị nứt nền cảm ứng ở góc phải bên dưới coi như bỏ chức năng cảm ứng, chỉ dùng chức năng hiển thị bình thường, giá 500k
Các bác lưu ý vết xước trên mặt màn hình là ở tấm nhựa trong bảo vệ, ko ảnh hưởng hoạt động nhé

----------


## ngocsut

- động cơ servo yaskawa 1,5kw hình thức đáng ra còn khá đẹp nhưng do quá trình vận chuyển bị gẫy 1 lỗ bât ốc và đít có vết dập nứt như hình. Hàng đã test chạy ok. Giá 1,2 triệu 
Đính kèm 56735
Đính kèm 56736
Đính kèm 56737

- encoder omron mới chưa sử dụng, 600k
Đính kèm 56738

----------


## aiemphuong

ng êu ơi e đi đâu vắng bóng hơi lâu đấy nhóe @@

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

hình lỗi rồi kia b

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Ảnh với chả ọt chán quá

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> - động cơ servo yaskawa 1,5kw hình thức đáng ra còn khá đẹp nhưng do quá trình vận chuyển bị gẫy 1 lỗ bât ốc và đít có vết dập nứt như hình. Hàng đã test chạy ok. Giá 1,2 triệu 
> Đính kèm 56735
> Đính kèm 56736
> Đính kèm 56737
> 
> - encoder omron mới chưa sử dụng, 600k
> Đính kèm 56738
> 
> - nguồn 48v, điện vào 110v hoặc 220v, hàng trung quốc dùng rất ok, e đang dùng 1 con tương tự cho đèn led công suất cao mấy tháng nay. Giá 250k
> ...


động cơ dài bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ

----------


## ngocsut

> động cơ dài bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ


Để em dẫn lại kích thước chuẩn trong manual cho bác: riêng phần thân body là 114,5, cốt dài 30 fi 19, mặt bích mỗi cạnh 120

----------


## ngocsut

- nguồn kenwood điện áp ra 0-36v dong 0-10A nhưng phải đấu biến trở ngoài và cài đặt jump gì đó e chưa nghiên cứu được. nặng chịch, quạt êm ru, chạy điện 220v. (Đã bán)




- 2 cán kẹp dao của Sekko và New strong 350k/2 cái




- mớ collet kẹp rút 250k, các bác thấy đúng đồ thì mua nha e ngại đo đạc lắm




- cán doa lỗ hoặc phay khỏa mặt, điều chỉnh được đường kính đường quạt. Mới chưa sử dụng kèm 2 "đài" kẹp dao dự phòng, cán màu hung tuyệt đẹp, đường kính cán nhỏ là 22, cán lớn là 32 dùng cho máy phay cơ hay cnc, máy tiện đều được. Đồng giá 1 triệu/cái

----------


## Ninh Tran

để em con nguồn nhé người đẹp.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

2 biến tần fuji G11 chịu tải nặng 3,7kw 380v 0-400hz còn đẹp gái, mên mủng sáng choang, tản nhiệt hầu như sạch trơn. Nhà ko có điện 380v e dùng tạm điện 220v cho lên màn hình thôi chứ chưa test với motor đc. bao chạy 1 tuần (đã bán)

----------


## thuyetnq

Mua 1 có giá thơm ko anh?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mua 1 có giá thơm ko anh?


Thơm hay ko phải ngửi ngay mới biết đc bác a  :Wink:

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## cuongkran

> 2 màn hình cảm ứng công nghiệp hãng boscotech 17" nặng và chắc như hàng quân sự vậy, chống nhiễu chắc hẳn là ngon
> 1 cái đã test thử như trong clip ok (đã bán)
> 1 cái bị nứt nền cảm ứng ở góc phải bên dưới coi như bỏ chức năng cảm ứng, chỉ dùng chức năng hiển thị bình thường, giá 500k
> Các bác lưu ý vết xước trên mặt màn hình là ở tấm nhựa trong bảo vệ, ko ảnh hưởng hoạt động nhé


Màn hình cảm ứng - cái vẫn chấm đc. Còn ko bác Ngocsut?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## trongnghia091

> e up lại hình lỗi 
> 
> Đính kèm 54970
> Đính kèm 54971
> Đính kèm 54972
> Đính kèm 54973


cái này còn không anh nếu còn nhắn cho em cái giá luôn nha

----------


## trongnghia091

mình đặt gạch cái bồn siêu âm luôn nhé ! điện không nghe máy , nhắn tin không trả lời luôn

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Màn hình cảm ứng - cái vẫn chấm đc. Còn ko bác Ngocsut?


Dạ e bán rồi a, còn con cùi bắp kia bác có lấy làm màn hình chống nhiễu e để giá thanh lý  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Bơm nén 2 đầu mini của hãng Thomas chạy brushless DC 24v, ko có nguồn kèm theo (đã bán)

----------


## sonnc1990

> Bơm nén 2 đầu mini của hãng Thomas chạy brushless DC 24v, ko có nguồn kèm theo. Giá nghiên cứu 250k


Chấm bác để e đi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Manh Design

[QUOTE=ngocsut;139677]- có cái khung ảnh nền đèn led mua về ko dùng đến, dùng điện 12vdc, vừa khổ giấy A4, làm đèn ngủ hoặc soi phim âm bản xương cốt rất tốt  :Smile: ) 150k trong hình có vạch màu trắng là mặt kính phản chiếu cái bóng týp chứ ko phải lỗi các bác nhé 

Đính kèm 55122
 Cài này còn không bác ơi  :Wink: )

----------


## cuongkran

Mua con tốt thôi. Hẹn dịp khác vậy.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## sonnc1990

> Bơm nén 2 đầu mini của hãng Thomas chạy brushless DC 24v, ko có nguồn kèm theo (đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 57201


Bác cho e địa chỉ e tự qua lấy khỏi mất công bác. E ở Hoàn Kiếm

----------


## ngocsut

[QUOTE=Manh Design;142364]


> - có cái khung ảnh nền đèn led mua về ko dùng đến, dùng điện 12vdc, vừa khổ giấy A4, làm đèn ngủ hoặc soi phim âm bản xương cốt rất tốt ) 150k trong hình có vạch màu trắng là mặt kính phản chiếu cái bóng týp chứ ko phải lỗi các bác nhé 
> 
> Đính kèm 55122
>  Cài này còn không bác ơi )


Còn đấy bác a

Em còn mấy cục sắt này ko nỡ mang đi phân kim, tháo biến tần vỡ chắc còn sống cả. 250k

----------


## ngocsut

Được ngày nắng ráo e dọn đồ lẩm cẩm nhiều quá

- máy đọc sách sony đủ bút cảm ứng (bấm bằng tay cũng đc), xạc zin, pin li ion đã thay nếu chỉ để đọc sách thì khá lâu còn nếu nghe nhạc nữa thì hên xui  :Big Grin:  nghe nhạc hay đúng chất sony. Lưu ý là 1 2 phím bên trái hơi cứng nên cần bấm mạnh hơn chút và quả pin mới dầy hơn quả nguyên bản nên đội mặt kính bên dưới phía trái lên nhưng ko ảnh hưởng đến cảm ứng. tặng thêm máy đọc sách kindle vỡ màn và 1 quả pin li ion viettel cho các bác chế cháo (đã bán)






- máy quay hitachi rất nhỏ gọn, zoom quang 16x, zoom số 240x e định dùng để chế nightvision mà quá nhiều việc rồi nên thôi. Máy dùng thẻ nhớ sd hoặc đĩa dvd ram mini, mọi thứ nguyên bản hoạt động hoàn hảo, pin li ion còn khá tốt, ko có xạc và thẻ (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- 2 bộ bánh xe chịu tải tốt 350k/2 bộ
- 9 vòng bi nhật S6904Z mới chưa sử dụng, 250k cả xâu



- máy bắn vít Cainz (hãng nhật sản xuất tại trung quốc) máy mạnh đủ để lắp mũi đa năng khoan tường gạch và máy cắt cỏ japan chạy chung 1 pin li ion 14,4v nguyên bản, còn tốt, ko xạc (dùng xạc đa năng bên ngoài để xạc). Giá 1 triệu cả 2 máy




- Harmonic lại về, hàng mới tháo máy quá đẹp, size 32, tỷ lệ 100 loại này xuyên cốt và hình dáng dẹt nhất trong các dòng của hamonic thích hợp làm trục A BC...Z  :Stick Out Tongue:  (đã bán)



- 2 hộp số cho servo 100w thiếu mất vòng siết (đã bán)

----------


## waranty

Harmonic này mà để ngửa mặt bích lên, đặt tải khoảng 100kg hoạt động lâu dài thì có ok ko vậy bác? Em định làm cái bàn xoay ạ. Cho em xin thông số kích thước lỗ xuyên tâm của nó với ạ. Thanks bác!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Xuan Gio

Em may may doc sach nha bac.




> Được ngày nắng ráo e dọn đồ lẩm cẩm nhiều quá
> 
> - máy đọc sách sony đủ bút cảm ứng (bấm bằng tay cũng đc), xạc zin, pin li ion đã thay nếu chỉ để đọc sách thì khá lâu còn nếu nghe nhạc nữa thì hên xui  nghe nhạc hay đúng chất sony. Lưu ý là 1 2 phím bên trái hơi cứng nên cần bấm mạnh hơn chút và quả pin mới dầy hơn quả nguyên bản nên đội mặt kính bên dưới phía trái lên nhưng ko ảnh hưởng đến cảm ứng. 400k tặng thêm máy đọc sách kindle vỡ màn và 1 quả pin li ion viettel cho các bác chế cháo

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em may may doc sach nha bac.


Ok e nhận gạch của bác

----------


## Xuan Gio

> Ok e nhận gạch của bác


Da inb zalo.

----------


## ngocsut

> Harmonic này mà để ngửa mặt bích lên, đặt tải khoảng 100kg hoạt động lâu dài thì có ok ko vậy bác? Em định làm cái bàn xoay ạ. Cho em xin thông số kích thước lỗ xuyên tâm của nó với ạ. Thanks bác!


Bác tra datasheet e nó là chuẩn nhất a. Còn thực tế là ở trên máy nó vác cái mâm nặng vài chục kg để xoay tốc độc cao (máy sản xuất điện thoại mà bác) mà thợ thuyền nhẩy lên tháo dỡ có xi nhê gì với nó đâu nên e nghĩ là thoải mái. Lỗ xuyên cốt là 35

----------


## CNC abc

> Được ngày nắng ráo e dọn đồ lẩm cẩm nhiều quá
> 
> - máy quay hitachi rất nhỏ gọn, zoom quang 16x, zoom số 240x e định dùng để chế nightvision mà quá nhiều việc rồi nên thôi. Máy dùng thẻ nhớ sd hoặc đĩa dvd ram mini, mọi thứ nguyên bản hoạt động hoàn hảo, pin li ion còn khá tốt, ko có xạc và thẻ. Giá 400k


Em lấy cái máy quay phim bác nhé. Nhắn cho em stk vào inbox em chuyển tiền.
Tks bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Định lấy cái máy quay gắn lên mũ để dành đi bãi. Chiều về tua lại xem hàng

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy cái máy quay phim bác nhé. Nhắn cho em stk vào inbox em chuyển tiền.
> Tks bác.


Ok bác, mà hòm thư e bị sao đó ko gửi đc tin nhắn e ghi luôn thông tin tk đây nhé: triệu tú ngọc 0021001992820 vietcombank chi nhánh thanh xuân, hà nội
Cảm ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## CNC abc

> Ok bác, mà hòm thư e bị sao đó ko gửi đc tin nhắn e ghi luôn thông tin tk đây nhé: triệu tú ngọc 0021001992820 vietcombank chi nhánh thanh xuân, hà nội
> Cảm ơn bác quan tâm


Em đã chuyển tiền và gửi thông tin nhận hàng qua zalo số 0977.766.788. Nếu bác chưa nhận đc thì báo cho em biết để gửi lại.
À hòm thư của bác đầy rồi, bác phải xóa bớt thì mới gửi hoặc nhận thư đc.
Tks bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## CNC abc

> Định lấy cái máy quay gắn lên mũ để dành đi bãi. Chiều về tua lại xem hàng


Hehe, nhanh tay hơn bác rồi. Lấy về gắn lên mũ đi bão.

----------


## garynguyen

Em hỏi lão Ngọc sứt cái cam, lão không bán, lão giữ để quay video làm kỷ niệm với bạn gái mà. Sao lão đổi ý nhể :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em hỏi lão Ngọc sứt cái cam, lão không bán, lão giữ để quay video làm kỷ niệm với bạn gái mà. Sao lão đổi ý nhể


Đù mớ, trù ẻo nên nó lại quay về rồi nè  :Big Grin: 

- hộp số giảm tốc xuyên cốt, mỏng kẹt, ko rõ tỷ số truyền vì e chưa soi mã nhưng đoán cỡ 1:100 vì xoay hoài moto nó mới quay hết 1 vòng. Đi kèm step 5 pha bé xíu và 1 bản mạch cũng bé xíu ko chừng là driver luôn (đã bán)



- cảm biến các kiểu lên điện xanh đỏ, thợ cắt ẩu nên đầu đít lase liểng xiểng cả. Bán như hình 2 triệu cả mớ



- bơm thủy lực thì phải, hàng géc manh còn khá cứng, chạy điện 3 pha 200 hoặc 380v đều đc (đã bán)



- cặp giò Ngọc trinh chuyên trị các đại gia thích máy thoáng. Cao 550, mặt rộng 145 dài 220 phay phẳng đét. Giá 1trieu/cặp

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Đù mớ, trù ẻo nên nó lại quay về rồi nè 
> 
> - hộp số giảm tốc xuyên cốt, mỏng kẹt, ko rõ tỷ số truyền vì e chưa soi mã nhưng đoán cỡ 1:100 vì xoay hoài moto nó mới quay hết 1 vòng. Đi kèm step 5 pha bé xíu và 1 bản mạch cũng bé xíu ko chừng là driver luôn. Giá 350k/1 cái
> 
> 
> 
> - cảm biến các kiểu lên điện xanh đỏ, thợ cắt ẩu nên đầu đít lase liểng xiểng cả. Bán như hình 2 triệu cả mớ
> 
> 
> ...




Đại ca e gạch 3 hộp số nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Tuanlm

Gạch bơm thủy lực nhá bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Đại ca e gạch 3 hộp số nhé


ok em, lúc nào lấy qua chỗ a làm nhé

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch bơm thủy lực nhá bác.


ok bác tuấn

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Cho A Tân lấy 3 cái hộp số đó nếu được bác Ngocsut nhé .Thanks .TVT

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Cho A Tân lấy 3 cái hộp số đó nếu được bác Ngocsut nhé .Thanks .TVT


Vâng mai em gọi khách không lấy thì em nhắn bác nhé

- tubular motor, e tạm gọi là motor cửa cuốn hoặc motor gậy, dài gần 60cm, công dụng các bác xem trên youtube. Sơ lược: chạy điện 220v, 115w, lực xoắn max 6Nm, có 2 dây đấu đảo chiều, có điều chỉnh giới hạn hành trình. Đã thử chạy ok (đã bán)

----------


## ali35

> Vâng mai em gọi khách không lấy thì em nhắn bác nhé
> 
> - tabular motor, e tạm gọi là motor cửa cuốn hoặc motor gậy, dài gần 60cm, công dụng các bác xem trên youtube. Sơ lược: chạy điện 220v, 115w, lực xoắn max 6Nm, có 2 dây đấu đảo chiều, có điều chỉnh giới hạn hành trình. Đã thử chạy ok. Giá ngịch ngợm 250k


em múc cây gậy này nhe,mai em liên hệ bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Mới CNC

Quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm. Đang tính múc về DIY cái máy sấy khoai.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- lại 1 con cà kheo Bluebird quen thuộc nên e không giới thiệu lại, còn sáng, cứng (đã bán)


- BT30 Big Fanuc kẹp dao 20 (đã bán)



- step 5 pha kèm hộp số, e ko rõ tỷ số các bác xem mã (đã bán)



- cảm biến lưu lượng (đã bán)


- biến tần E540 tải nặng 5,5kw, điện 380v, max 400hz, nhà e ko có điện 380v để test đầy đủ nên chỉ thử điện 220v lên như hình, quạt chạy ro ro. Hình thức rất đẹp dai, bao chạy 1 tuần (đã bán)

----------


## Fusionvie

> - lại 1 con cà kheo Bluebird quen thuộc nên e không giới thiệu lại, còn sáng, cứng 550k


Em gạch con này nhé bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## mylove299

E lấy con step 5 pha nhé thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## trucnguyen

En lấy 2 cái cảm biến như sms nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Vâng em nhận gạch của các bác nhé

----------


## ngocdong2001

> Em gạch con này nhé bác


Quá nhanh,quá nguy hiểm!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Fusionvie

> Vâng em nhận gạch của các bác nhé


Nhắn Zalo cho bác mà chưa dc. Bác add em nhé

----------


## ngocsut

Em bán 700k ko sạc như trong clip, bác nào cần sạc nữa thì 800k

- còn 60 bánh xe patin mới chưa sử dụng dọn nốt, chủ yếu là bánh 80mm, lẫn vài cái 84mm (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Máy test độ cách điện của Kikusui TOS 5051A, dùng điện 100vAC, điện áp ra 0 - 5KV AC hoặc DC (thực ra là max gần 6KV). Hàng chuyên nghiệp nên cực nặng, bên trong có 2 cục biến áp lớn rất đẹp, bo mạch sáng choang
(đã bán)

----------

dauhaoquang

----------


## dauhaoquang

Như đã trao đổi với bác , mình lấy cái máy đo test này

----------


## dauhaoquang

Như đã trao đổi với bác , mình lấy cái máy đo test  Kikusui TOS 5051A này. Cảm ơn bác Ngọc

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Như đã trao đổi với bác , mình lấy cái máy đo test  Kikusui TOS 5051A này. Cảm ơn bác Ngọc


Vâng a


còn 15 công tắc hành trình loại to, 250k

----------


## Fusionvie

> Vâng a
> 
> 
> còn 15 công tắc hành trình loại to, 250k


Bác ở chỗ nào, em qua nhặt mấy con công tắc hành trình

----------


## ngocsut

- bộ mở vít BLDC hàn xẻng này trục trặc driver, điện cứ nhấp nháy. Nhưng tay mở vít thì vẫn tốt (đã thử bằng cục driver tốt chạy ok). Dọn cả (đã bán)


- biến tần LG iG công suất 1,5kw, điện 380v, tần số max 400hz. Hình thức toàn vẹn bảnh chọe. (Đã bán)

----------


## sonnc1990

Bác để e cái vặn vít bldc nhé. E về cứu chữa

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Trung Le

Hello bác ngocsut..
cho em hỏi con biến tần LG 1.5kw ở tren có cho chạy đc với động Cơ sẹvo fanuc 1.4kw để làm spinde ko ạ.con này nguồn vao 220v pai ko.
vào nếu nó chạy đc thi để bác để cho em con btan
Bác xem thông tin d/c:
Em cảm ơn

----------


## aiemphuong

có 3000v kéo qua spin để nguyên tốc độ vậy thì phay cái gì ?

----------


## Trung Le

> có 3000v kéo qua spin để nguyên tốc độ vậy thì phay cái gì ?


Minh Co tham vấn mấy "trưởng lão con sevo này kéo qua trục phay ok.

----------


## Ga con

Không OK chút nào, trừ khi nó có quạt giải nhiệt thật tốt.

3.000rpm đối với quạt mặt kim loại thì có khi là quá nhanh chứ không chậm đâu. Nhưng servo chạy trục không thể mang tải liên tục như con spindle được, nóng bốc khói đó.

Thanks.

----------

huynhbacan, Trung Le

----------


## aiemphuong

đợt trước thấy ổng bán con sẻvo 3k2 , 18krpm, giảm tốc để tăng momen chắc ngon

----------


## ngocsut

> Hello bác ngocsut..
> cho em hỏi con biến tần LG 1.5kw ở tren có cho chạy đc với động Cơ sẹvo fanuc 1.4kw để làm spinde ko ạ.con này nguồn vao 220v pai ko.
> vào nếu nó chạy đc thi để bác để cho em con btan
> Bác xem thông tin d/c:
> Em cảm ơn


Em chịu ko phán được bác ạ. Nhưng servo chạy bằng biến tần có chế độ open loop mà cài đặt ko chuẩn còn nóng hôi hổi huống chi biến tần thường a

----------

Trung Le

----------


## ngocsut

> đợt trước thấy ổng bán con sẻvo 3k2 , 18krpm, giảm tốc để tăng momen chắc ngon


18k v/p thì hộp số nào chịu đc hả cưng  :Big Grin: 
Mà con đó bản chất nó là động cơ lồng xóc 3 pha chứ ko phải động cơ lõi nam châm nhá

----------


## ngocsut

Biến tần A500 220v, tần số max 400hz, công suất 5.5kw, hình thức đẹp dai như tây, đã test ok (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- motor của đức 3 pha 180w, chạy điện 220v hoặc 110v (hiện nay đang đấu để chạy 3 pha 220v), quay tít mù nhưng chắc vòng bi hỏng nên kêu khá to, thay vòng bi là ok. bác nào ko quan tâm tiếng ồn thì dùng vô tư
(đã bán)



- biến áp của hàn quốc, thông số là input 380-400-420, output là 110-200-220v. Nhưng em đang dùng để đổi điện từ 220v ra 110v hoặc 380v để test lên điện cho các thiết bị điện 380v dùng rất ngon.
(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

delete delete

----------


## Echchum

> Chân giò ngọc trinh thế này mà chả đại gia nào ham muốn sao, chả nhẽ quẫn quá e bán vào động quỷ 
> 
> Đính kèm 59037


Bác bớt giá đi bác

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác bớt giá đi bác


Alo giao thông nhé 

- đồng hồ đa năng V A W Wh cos fi... nhiều bác biết rồi e ko giới thiệu lại. Cái này dải điện hơi khó chịu (các bác vui lòng đọc kỹ thôg số) giá 150k (có gạch)

----------


## ngocsut

- Biến tần Fuji K7S 1,5kw, điện 220v, tần số max 120hz, hình thức mặn mà gái quê, body chắc chắn, ko nứt vỡ, 1 em mất váy lộ hàng (đã bán)



- Biến tần Toshiba Vf-nC3 100w, điện 220v, tần số max 400hz, hình thức thì lung linh khỏi phải nghĩ vì nằm hộp kín bưng, có đầy đủ công tắc rồi, chỉ cần vặn phát là chạy (đã bán)

----------


## Ninh Tran

Oh người đẹp ngủ trong Lồng.  :Smile: )

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ali35

Cái e người đẹp trong lồn g có chạy được 1 fa 220 ko bác,được thi e đặt gạch nhe

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái e người đẹp trong lồn g có chạy được 1 fa 220 ko bác,được thi e đặt gạch nhe


Em ngủ trong lồng đã có người cưới rồi bác a. Còn 1 em song sinh nhưng nằm ngoài, kém xinh hơn chút nhưng giá dễ chịu. Bác xem zalo em gửi hình rồi nhé


- Quả Átomat 220v, 44A rất tinh vi: đo rất nhiều thông số:V, A, W, kwh, cosf.... và hình như là điều khiển cả qua mạng, dạng như 1 công tơ điện đời cao mà điện lực hay lắp hiện nay. Em ko đủ kiên nhẫn để ngâm cứu nhường lại các bác. Giá 600k

Đính kèm 59271
Đính kèm 59272

- Lại 1 thiết bị nữa điều khiển mạng. Cụm điều khiển van khí Device net CKD OPP4-1D, món này thì em mù tịt, thử điện 24v sáng đèn thôi. Giá 600k

Đính kèm 59273

- Cụm điều khiển van khí OPP2-1D tương tự như cụm trên nhưng nặng hơn gần chục lần (gần 12kg), toàn thân nhôm khối rất hầm hố. Bác nào ứng dụng được thì tuyệt. Em chỉ biết cắm điện sáng đèn là hết phim. Giá 1,5 triệu

Đính kèm 59274
Đính kèm 59275

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái e người đẹp trong lồn g có chạy được 1 fa 220 ko bác,được thi e đặt gạch nhe


Cái trong hộp có người lấy rồi bác ạ, em còn 1 cái nữa nhưng ko có hộp, hình thức kém hơn vì nằm ngoài. Bác xem zalo em đã gửi hình rồi nhé

em dọn mấy món lạ nữa

- Attomat 220v, 44A, theo như thiết kế thì em nó điều khiển được qua mạng, hiển thị nhiều thông số V, A, w, kwh, cos..... em không đủ kiên nhẫn để ngâm cứu (đã bán)




- Cụm điều khiển van khí DeviceNet OPP4-1D, hình như là điều khiển qua mạng, cắm điện sáng đèn. (đã bán)



- Cũng là cụm điều khiển qua mạng như trên nhưng nặng hơn gần chục lần (gần 12kg) toàn thân nhôm khối, mã OPP2-1D. Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

- Biến tần Mitsubishi F720 điện 220v, tần số max 400hz, công suất 11kw (đã bán)





- Biến tần hitachi J300, 220v, 5,5kw hàng tháo tủ, hình thức, nội thất đẹp dai cao to, xác trâu (đã bán)



- biến tần toshiba Vf-nC3 220v, 100w, tần số max 400hz (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- Đế từ blue bird xấu mã nhưng dùng tốt (đã bán)



- Biến tần toshiba Vf-Sx, điện 220v, 200w, tần số max 240hz (đã bán)

----------


## Trucvt

Đế từ blue bird xấu mã nhưng dùng tốt, giá 350k

anh lấy em này nhé. Tks/Trucvt

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Đế từ blue bird xấu mã nhưng dùng tốt, giá 350k
> 
> anh lấy em này nhé. Tks/Trucvt


vâng a, em ship viettel nhé?

----------


## ngocsut

Cục driver J2S 100CP xấu vỏ tháo máy e chả biết làm gì, cắm lên điện báo Al16, chắc là ok (đã bán)

----------


## thuyetnq

> - Biến tần Fuji K7S 1,5kw, điện 220v, tần số max 120hz, hình thức mặn mà gái quê, body chắc chắn, ko nứt vỡ, 1 em mất váy lộ hàng. Đồng giá 900k/c
> 
> Đính kèm 59237


 Còn con nào ko Bác .
Nếu còn cho em 1 con.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- điều khiển nhiệt omron japan đẹp (đã bán)




- plc keyence (đã bán)




- 2 mở vít mini nhưng khỏe, bên trong bánh răng là thép, mở đc hầu hết các thiết bị điện thông dùng, đều có đèn,  
Cái bên trái đã thay bằng pin li-ion 18650 (cell trong laptop nên dòng xả tạm được, bác nào thích trâu hơn thì mua hẳn cell samsung dùng thiên thu), có sạc kèm theo.(đã bán)
Cái bên trái dùng 4 pin AA. (đã bán)



- Máy cắt nhôm mini không rõ hãng nào nhưng hàng công nhật, body chắc chắn, điện 100v, em cho chạy thử thấy rất gấu nhưng lửa chổi than xanh lè sợ quá ko dám cho chạy nữa. Chắc roto có vấn đề gì đó. Thanh lý cho bác nào về chữa (đã bán)




- cán dao điều chỉnh được đường kính quạt, dùng để phay quét mặt hoặc doa lỗ ok, cán fi22.(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Đo lực kéo - đẩy japan, cái hay là em nó luôn dừng ở mức lực cao nhất và có nút bấm reset để nhảy về 0. hàng hịn từ phòng thí nghiệm (đã bán)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chắc em nó giống cái này

----------

ngocsut

----------


## nqhung07

Chắc nó đo kiểm lực, đo lực kéo đẩy đến 10 N (~ 1kg)

Attonic AP series standard push-pull tester (AP-10N)
http://www.attonic.co.jp/english/products/ap-e.html

----------

ngocsut

----------


## maysanxuatcuanhom

mình có píttong thủy lực không vậy?

----------


## ngocsut

> Chắc em nó giống cái này


con này mình cũng có mà bị toi rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

> Chắc nó đo kiểm lực, đo lực kéo đẩy đến 10 N (~ 1kg)
> 
> Attonic AP series standard push-pull tester (AP-10N)
> http://www.attonic.co.jp/english/products/ap-e.html


con của em hình như là 10kg bác a, em kéo tay rất mạnh kim mới chỉ max

@ bác maysanxuatcuanhom: em không có xilanh thủy lực bác ạ

- Cuối tuần nắng ghê người, có con cưa chất mà nặng quá e chưa buồn mang về. Lưỡi cưa nachi nguyên bản dài 40cm, ngàm kẹp phôi mở tối đa khoảng 180. em này mà lau rửa sạch dầu thì đẹp như Captain Americơ (đã bán)

----------


## hoahong102

Kể mà mình chuyên cơ khí bê luôn khỏi nghĩ, cưa xịn còn rẻ hơn cưa đĩa đá của thợ cửa sắt

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Kể mà mình chuyên cơ khí bê luôn khỏi nghĩ, cưa xịn còn rẻ hơn cưa đĩa đá của thợ cửa sắt


thế nên để e mang về vệ sinh long lanh rồi thì em chém ác lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Spindle ATC bạc khí của samsung, làm mát bằng nước. thông số 1kw, max speed 100krpm tại 200v, tần số trên 2600hz, collet kẹp dao 6. Các bác đừng tra data trên mạng vì đây là hàng đặt nhà sản xuất nên ko có mã hiệu thương mại, chỉ có người làm kỹ thuật trong samsung mới biết (bác nào mua e gửi thông số cụ thể). Hàng e nhập lô nên bán ko bao hoạt động các bác nhé, chỉ bao ko cháy chập phần điện, thân ko dập vỡ. Loại này cơ cấu đơn giản nên cũng ko có gì để hỏng, dễ tháo lắp, chỉ hay gặp vấn đề là roăng kém hở khí và dính dầu làm mát nên bị bết trục. Roăng cao su thông dụng ngoài chợ trời, vệ sinh lại lại là ok (đã bán)

Các bác xem clip 1 người lạ test hoạt động ở tần số 400hz, áp dưới 40v cho tốc độ 24krpm, nguồn khí là em bơm Thomas 24v bé xinh như của bác thanhhaidtd.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TGHstOxlqDw

----------


## ngocsut

- cán nối dài Big fi20, kèm 2 collet sk10, (đã bán)

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy cái cán Big nha bác Ngọc

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Xuan Gio

Món này còn không bác, còn thì em gạch nhé ==> đã inbox zalo cho bác.




> Đo lực kéo - đẩy japan, cái hay là em nó luôn dừng ở mức lực cao nhất và có nút bấm reset để nhảy về 0. hàng hịn từ phòng thí nghiệm, 300k

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Spindle ATC bạc khí của samsung, làm mát bằng nước. thông số 1kw, max speed 100krpm tại 200v, tần số trên 2600hz, collet kẹp dao 6. Các bác đừng tra data trên mạng vì đây là hàng đặt nhà sản xuất nên ko có mã hiệu thương mại, chỉ có người làm kỹ thuật trong samsung mới biết (bác nào mua e gửi thông số cụ thể). Hàng e nhập lô nên bán ko bao hoạt động các bác nhé, chỉ bao ko cháy chập phần điện, thân ko dập vỡ. Loại này cơ cấu đơn giản nên cũng ko có gì để hỏng, dễ tháo lắp, chỉ hay gặp vấn đề là roăng kém hở khí và dính dầu làm mát nên bị bết trục. Roăng cao su thông dụng ngoài chợ trời, vệ sinh lại lại là ok. Giá 900k/cái. Lấy cả bó thì alo em để có giá hấp diêm
> 
> Các bác xem clip 1 người lạ test hoạt động ở tần số 400hz, áp dưới 40v cho tốc độ 24krpm, nguồn khí là em bơm Thomas 24v bé xinh như của bác thanhhaidtd.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TGHstOxlqDw


Bơm thomas a còn nhiều lắm.
Để hết a mớ này nha
Sẵn zalo thông tin gì của nó luôn đi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Ok em nhận gạch của các bác nhé

----------


## ngocsut

E sắp mua oto cho thằng con nên cần dọn nhà lấy chỗ đậu xe, các bác xem trong bài của e có cái gì ưng thì alo, zalo cho nhanh nhé, Giá nào cũng bán, ưng bụng là bán, tất tần tật, tuốt tuồn tuột, tín tìn tịt, khít khìn khịt (mượn lời thằng ku bán quần áo ngoài chợ  :Big Grin:  )

Ảnh minh hoạ

----------


## ngocsut

Đã bán

----------


## zentic

E lấy sâu taro và 1 can quet nha, 0908908982 quyền

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> E sắp mua oto cho thằng con nên cần dọn nhà lấy chỗ đậu xe, các bác xem trong bài của e có cái gì ưng thì alo, zalo cho nhanh nhé, Giá nào cũng bán, ưng bụng là bán, tất tần tật, tuốt tuồn tuột, tín tìn tịt, khít khìn khịt (mượn lời thằng ku bán quần áo ngoài chợ  )
> 
> Ảnh minh hoạ 
> 
> Đính kèm 60383


Bác cho em thông tin kỹ thuật với giá cái máy cắt nhôm to hướng 3h cái nhé. Tình trạng máy như thế nào luôn nha bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Dọn tiếp
> - kẹp dao và kẹp chip iscar bên dưới hình 250k cả 2 cái
> 
> - taro ngoài 2 cái m10, 2 cái m12, 1 cái m14, 2 cái m15, 1 cái m16. 250k cả xâu
> 
> - 3 con dao quét chỉnh được đường kính quét. 200k/cái lấy cả 3 bao ship
> 
> Đính kèm 60516


Mình lấy cái nẹp dao và cán kẹp 250k như đã điện thoại với bạn . Cám ơn .TVT

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- biến tần yaskawa 1,5kw điện 220v, tần số max 400hz (đã bán)



- biến tần misu 2,2kw điện 220v, tần số max 400hz (đã bán)



- linh tinh: rơle bảo vệ quá dòng điều chỉnh được mức bảo vệ, khởi từ, plc proface, panasonic... giá mềm hậu wc, bác nào quan tâm alo

----------


## sonnc1990

> - biến tần yaskawa 1,5kw điện 220v, tần số max 400hz, giá 950k
> 
> 
> 
> - biến tần misu 2,2kw điện 220v, tần số max 400hz, giá 1,5 triệu
> 
> 
> 
> - linh tinh: rơle bảo vệ quá dòng điều chỉnh được mức bảo vệ, khởi từ, plc proface, panasonic... giá mềm hậu wc, bác nào quan tâm alo


Chấm cái 2.2kw nhé bác

----------


## ngocsut

> Chấm cái 2.2kw nhé bác


cái 2,2kw có người gạch rồi, chấm cái khác đi bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranphong248

E chấm cái 1,5 kw nhe bác sứt. Cho e số dây thép liên hệ ợ.

----------


## ngocsut

> E chấm cái 1,5 kw nhe bác sứt. Cho e số dây thép liên hệ ợ.


Ôi giồi ôi bác ko alo e luôn có phải nhanh ko, bác chấm thì có người mút mất rùi  :Big Grin: 

Em lại dọn từa lưa hạt dưa:

- 2 cái card màn hình này bị rơi mất mấy con linh kiện bé như rận nên ko hoạt động (đã bán)


- đồng hồ điện đa năng acura 2500 đo và hiển thị nhiều thông số cùng lúc (đã bán)


- 2 cái máy đo ánh sáng của konika minota đều lên điện nhưng khi bấm đo thì chỉ 1 con hiển thị thông số đo và giữ nguyên thông số này ko đổi, ko rõ nguyên nhân. 400k cả 2 con cho các bác thích chọc ngoáy (đã bán)



- nguồn 24v-42A nặng như trâu, nội thất đẹp mà cắm điện đèn sáng chút rồi tắt (đã bán)




- trạm hàn điện 220v hàn quốc, sống tốt, tay hàn chết toi, đi kèm cho đẹp đội hình (đã bán)


- bạc 7x đã qua sử dụng, con tốt.
 7004c (đã bán)
7904c 100k/cặp
7907c 150k/cặp
7206ac (đã bán)
7010c (đã bán)


- cưa xích nội địa earthman 100mm, điện 100v chạy ào ào, e mua về chưa dùng lấy 1 lần vì lười ko dũa lưỡi. Bác nào mua chịu khó lấy dũa tròn liếc cho vài phát là làm tiều phu ok nhé. Giá 600k

----------


## tranphong248

E có thấy số má giề đâu ợ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Mới CNC

up lại hình đi ông Sứt ơi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> E có thấy số má giề đâu ợ ������


Em lại để ở trang 1 a  :Big Grin:  0977766788 bác ợ

----------

tranphong248

----------


## ngocsut

> up lại hình đi ông Sứt ơi.


Ok bác e up lại rồi

----------


## sonnc1990

Nhặt cái đồng hồ accura 2500 bác nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Nam CNC

2 nguồn 24V đó áp vào 220V không anh Ngọc , nếu là 220V em lấy nhé.

Đèn sáng 1 chút rồi tắt ??? ây da , xem lại nó thiếu cái gì đó rồi , hay cái nút chỉnh V bị chập cheng ? nhìn ham quá mà em ngu về điện , kiểm tra thêm xíu nó ok em lấy nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Bác Sơn, bác Nam: mấy món đó e bán rồi ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## sonnc1990

Bác bán cho em mà hehe

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- Đèn tín hiệu, bóng hỏng tháo ra rồi, 150k



- camera Dino-lite độ phóng đại max 90x quá đủ để soi mạch, khêu dằm, bắt mò...loại này xuất tín hiệu analog Video xem trực tiếp trên tivi nên hình ảnh rất khổng lồ, có nốt kim loại cảm ứng trên thân, sờ cái thì đèn sáng, sờ cái nữa thì đèn tắt  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Công tơ điện fuji thì phải, nhìn ngon mà độc chữ jav (đã bán)

----------


## legiao

giắck chuyển cổng com chạy mach 3 cnc được không bác

----------


## kimtuan20021989

nút cảm ứng đó thay đổi chức năng được anh ạ, như chụp ảnh chẳng hạn, tùy chọn trên phần mềm  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> nút cảm ứng đó thay đổi chức năng được anh ạ, như chụp ảnh chẳng hạn, tùy chọn trên phần mềm


Con này ra tín hiệu analog luôn mà e, ko có mềm cứng đc chi hết  :Big Grin: 


- Tiếp tục dọn ra nguồn đa năng đẹp như nàng thơ, tên Ex so ko biết từ xứ kim chi hay củ cải nhưng bên trong là cục biến áp nặng vãi. dùng điện 220v, điện áp ra Max 30vDC, 5A. Có 1 kênh điện áp 5v chuẩn cố định.(đã bán)



- 2 bộ hình như là position control của yaskawa còn nét nhưng e ko biết sử dụng, 1 triệu/cái

----------


## carephone

em nguồn này chẳng có thông tin gì hết,giá hơi cao,bác cho giá hợp lý để em xúc  :Smile:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## kimtuan20021989

nó có đến 2 dây, 1 dây analog còn dây nữa là dây gì vậy đại ca

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> nó có đến 2 dây, 1 dây analog còn dây nữa là dây gì vậy đại ca


Dây nguồn để nó hoạt động chứ dây gì nữa ạ. Giống như mấy cái camera an ninh thôi mà

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> nó có đến 2 dây, 1 dây analog còn dây nữa là dây gì vậy đại ca


Dây... điện đó cưng, nguồn 5v

----------


## ngocsut

> em nguồn này chẳng có thông tin gì hết,giá hơi cao,bác cho giá hợp lý để em xúc


Nó là nguồn hàn quốc bác a, hàng hàn quốc ít tra đc mã lắm vì nó hay sản xuất theo đặt hàng của các hãng. hãng exso này cung cấp nhiều loại thiết bị điện cho samsung

- bàn xoay có chia 360 độ, tỷ số chắc cũng cỡ 1:360 vì quay trục 1 vòng nó quay đc 1 độ. Mặt bích size servo 50-100w (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- biến tần Ls 1,5kw điện 380v, tần số max 400hz, hàng tháo tủ đã test ok (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Dao quét mặt chỉnh được đường kính quét, mới chưa sử dụng 500k/cái

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Nó là nguồn hàn quốc bác a, hàng hàn quốc ít tra đc mã lắm vì nó hay sản xuất theo đặt hàng của các hãng. hãng exso này cung cấp nhiều loại thiết bị điện cho samsung
> 
> - bàn xoay có chia 360 độ, tỷ số chắc cũng cỡ 1:360 vì quay trục 1 vòng nó quay đc 1 độ. Mặt bích size servo 50-100w (đã bán)



Hôm nào có hú anh Tân lấy 1 cái nhé , hôm giờ em post mà anh không thấy .Thanks em .TVT

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Hôm nào có hú anh Tân lấy 1 cái nhé , hôm giờ em post mà anh không thấy .Thanks em .TVT


Vâng ạ

Hộp số hamonic mặt bích size 14 cứng ngắc đen thui, tỷ lệ 1:50 (đã bán)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## linhdt1121

đã alo, cho em gạch con hộp số size 14 nhé
tiện thể em cần thêm 1 cái mâm cặp size 90, bác chủ có luôn ko thì để cho e.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Thêm 1 nguồn Exso của hàn quốc max 30vDC-5A, đã test điện áp khá chính xác, sai số cỡ 0,05v. Giá 1,5 triệu bao ship

----------


## ngocsut

Nguồn siêu âm, chắc dùng cho máy hàn (vì e đã nhìn thấy có con máy hàn siêu âm dùng nguồn này) tần số 20khz, công suất cỡ gần 1500w (dòng 10A) Mới tinh chưa sử dụng. Giá 3,5trieu

----------


## ngocsut

- Đầu rung siêu âm 40khz made mexico (đã bán)



- Xích nhựa (đã bán)



- rơle bảo vệ quá dòng điều chỉnh từ 0- 80A, dùng điện 220v (đã bán)



- khởi bóc tủ đẹp (đã bán)



- plc pana lên đèn, (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- cảm biến lưu lượng keyence (đã bán)

----------


## foxnguyen

Gạch 1 cái cảm biến lưu lượng 1 bảo vệ quá dòng. Mai liên hệ sau. Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## minhhung999

Mình lấy con PLc nhe bác Sút

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ktshung

Em lấy xích nhựa nghen bác Sứt

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Fusionvie

Em gạch 3 con siêu âm, 2 con rơ le nhé.

Con khởi bao nhiêu A?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Vâng em nhận gạch các bác. Các bác ck sớm hnay e tranh thủ gửi đồ luôn nhé

@ bác Fusionvie: khởi thông số thế này bác ơi

----------


## ngocsut

Driver step 2 pha max 6A, đã test ok (đã bán)

----------


## thang1402

Em gạch con màu đen nhé bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ktshung

> Driver step 2 pha max 6A, đã test ok, giá 400k/cái, lấy cả 6 giá 2 triệu, bao ship


chạy hai chiều rồi hả? bị gì vậy

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Em gạch con màu đen nhé bác


xin lỗi bác có người lấy cả từ tối qua rồi ạ, cảm ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## ngocsut

> chạy hai chiều rồi hả? bị gì vậy


hihi, thằng cu em nó kiểm tra hộ em anh ạ

----------


## Trung Le

Bác Ngọc ơi..em hỏi máy cắt nhôm(xoay màu trắng) này còn ko..nếu còn cho em xin
 Thoòng tin+chất lượng+giá của em nó nhé..cảm ơn bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác Ngọc ơi..em hỏi máy cắt nhôm(xoay màu trắng) này còn ko..nếu còn cho em xin
>  Thoòng tin+chất lượng+giá của em nó nhé..cảm ơn bác


dạ em nó đã về với vựa ve chai rồi bác a  :Big Grin: 

- 20 át chống giật 1 pha 10A hàng LS (đã bán)



- Màn hình HMI misu nhìn bao đẹp, màn ko xước mà ko có chương trình bên trong sao ấy nên e nó chỉ boot lên rồi màn hình trắng trơn (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Cần thanh lý mấy món cho rộng nhà. Từ trái sang phải

- nguồn kikusui dùng biến áp nặng chịch. max 36vdc-2A, dùng điện 100v. Hàng thương hiệu e ko bình luận nhiều. Giá 1,2 triệu

- 2 máy đo tần số chuyên dụng của kenwood max 175Mhz, dùng điện 220v, còn dùng tốt. Giá 350k/cái (còn 1 cái)

- 3 cán phay quét mặt điều chỉnh đường kính quạt, mới chưa sử dụng, còn 2 cán fi 32. Giá 400k/cái

- tô vít có thang đo lực vặn, còn tem hiệu chỉnh. Giá 100k thẻ viettel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch cái tuốc nơ vit đo lực nhé ạ. Để rảnh rảnh chạy đi mua cái card

----------

ngocsut

----------


## vhgreen

[QUOTE=ngocsut;148668]- bơm thủy lực mini thì phải, hàng đức , giá 600k

Đính kèm 62405
/QUOTE]
con này thông tin sao bác. cho em xin tí thông tin em nó với

----------


## ngocsut

[QUOTE=vhgreen;149305]


> - bơm thủy lực mini thì phải, hàng đức , 600k
> /QUOTE]
> con này thông tin sao bác. cho em xin tí thông tin em nó với


Đây bác ơi

----------


## vhgreen

mà nó chạy điện 3 pha à bác 
em tìm được thông tin em nó rồi. 60bar  :Big Grin: 
để em ib bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> mà nó chạy điện 3 pha à bác 
> em tìm được thông tin em nó rồi. 60bar 
> để em ib bác


Ok, nhận gạch như đã giao dịch bác nhé

E có ít đồ tí hi cho các bác làm đồ tỉ mỉ

Set1: 5 mũi khoan tâm hợp kim fi4

Set2: 10 mũi khoan hợp kim fi 1,6 và 0,9

Set3: mũi tiện móc lỗ hợp kim phủ titan, best nhất trong các loại móc nguyên cây. Mũi to móc lỗ fi6 sâu tối đa 30mm, nếu móc lỗ nông khoảng 5mm thì có thể móc lỗ fi4. Mũi bé móc đc lỗ fi2,5 sâu tối đa 10mm

Tất cả đều mới chưa sử dụng. Giá 100k/set

----------


## itanium7000

> Ok, nhận gạch như đã giao dịch bác nhé
> 
> E có ít đồ tí hi cho các bác làm đồ tỉ mỉ
> 
> Set1: 5 mũi khoan tâm hợp kim fi4
> 
> Set2: 10 mũi khoan hợp kim fi 1,6 và 0,9
> 
> Set3: mũi tiện móc lỗ hợp kim phủ titan, best nhất trong các loại móc nguyên cây. Mũi to móc lỗ fi6 sâu tối đa 30mm, nếu móc lỗ nông khoảng 5mm thì có thể móc lỗ fi4. Mũi bé móc đc lỗ fi2,5 sâu tối đa 10mm
> ...


Em lấy set3 bao gồm mấy cây móc lỗ bác nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Ok, nhận gạch như đã giao dịch bác nhé
> 
> E có ít đồ tí hi cho các bác làm đồ tỉ mỉ
> 
> Set1: 5 mũi khoan tâm hợp kim fi4
> 
> Set2: 10 mũi khoan hợp kim fi 1,6 và 0,9
> 
> Set3: mũi tiện móc lỗ hợp kim phủ titan, best nhất trong các loại móc nguyên cây. Mũi to móc lỗ fi6 sâu tối đa 30mm, nếu móc lỗ nông khoảng 5mm thì có thể móc lỗ fi4. Mũi bé móc đc lỗ fi2,5 sâu tối đa 10mm
> ...


Lưởi khoan lấy dấu này hợp kim hay thép gió phủ vậy Ngocsut ui ?  :Smile:

----------


## Mới CNC

> Lưởi khoan lấy dấu này hợp kim hay thép gió phủ vậy Ngocsut ui ?


Bạn có mũi phế không để tui.

----------


## ngocsut

> Lưởi khoan lấy dấu này hợp kim hay thép gió phủ vậy Ngocsut ui ?


Mũi khoan chắc là hàng phủ hợp kim anh ạ. Nhưng inox thì xơi ngọt ấy mà

- biến tần A500 tải nặng, cs 7,5kw điện 380v, có điện trở xả to như dép tông, hình thức khá, đã test ok. Giá 4,2 triệu/cái

----------


## ngocsut

Hàng móc moi nhiều các bác chọn combo thoải mái nhé. E ví dụ 1 số



- máy hút chân không tokuda japan điện 1 pha 110/220v, công suất 550w mạnh nhất trong các dòng hút chân ko động cơ 1 pha, E chưa tìm ra chỗ nào ghi độ chân ko nhưng đảm bảo máy dầu hút rất sâu và êm. Giá 3,5 triệu






- cục terminal wifi e chỉ biết cắm lên nguồn. 200k

----------


## maxx.side

Bác Ngọc cho mình lấy 1 set Khoan tâm, 2 set khoan nhỏ, 2 set móc nhé, còn thì xac nhận giúp mình

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác Ngọc cho mình lấy 1 set Khoan tâm, 2 set khoan nhỏ, 2 set móc nhé, còn thì xac nhận giúp mình


E còn anh ạ

- mấy e hút chân ko mini đi khách. Mặt inox đẹp như nàng thơ, kích thước 122x75. Vòi hút sau đít (đã bán)



- combo mini tháo camera công nghiệp đẹp long lanh, visme bước 2 hành trình khoảng 160-170, má trượt 2 rãnh bi mỗi bên, mặt bích size servo 200-400w. Giá 900k/cái




- visme hiwin tháo máy cắt dây, fi25, bước 3, double lút thì phải, hành trình 450 đủ gối chăn các kiểu. Chỉ dính dầu mỡ, ko rơ rão (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- driver absodex ckd e chỉ biết cho lên nguồn. Giá 500k



- cặp biến tần LS tháo tủ đẹp, điện 220v, tần số max 400hz. 1 con 400w, 1 con 750w. Đã test chạy ok. (Đã bán)



- biến tần misu A700 hình thức khá đẹp. Điện 380v, tần số max 400hz, công suất 7,5kw (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- Set4 chân dài OSG gồm: 2 mũi fi6 dài 7cm và 1 mũi fi4 dài 10cm. Giá 150k/set mới chưa sử dụng



- mũi khoan VTOP từ nhật bổn, chỉ là HSS nhưng khoan thép dụng cụ, thép trắng sồn sột, gặm cả inox sus4xx (chậm thôi, có clip test e cập nhật sau). Hàng mới nguyên hộp 10 cái. Giá 250k/2 hộp (1 hộp fi5, 1 hộp fi6, tổng cộng 20 mũi)



- biến tần A500 tải nặng hàng đẹp ko sứt sẹo, đã test ok: điện 220v, công suất 1,5kw, tần số max 400hz, có trở xả (đã bán)

----------


## Cu Tý

> Hàng móc moi nhiều các bác chọn combo thoải mái nhé. E ví dụ 1 số
> 
> Đính kèm 63306
> 
> - máy hút chân không tokuda japan điện 1 pha 110/220v, công suất 550w mạnh nhất trong các dòng hút chân ko động cơ 1 pha, E chưa tìm ra chỗ nào ghi độ chân ko nhưng đảm bảo máy dầu hút rất sâu và êm. Giá 3,5 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 63307
> Đính kèm 63308
> Đính kèm 63309
> ...


Lưu lượng 180l/phút (60Hz) , độ chân không 2,7x10^-2 Pa

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Trần minh

[QUOTE=ngocsut;149871]- Set4 chân dài OSG gồm: 2 mũi fi6 dài 7cm và 1 mũi fi4 dài 10cm. Giá 150k/set mới chưa sử dụng



- mũi khoan VTOP từ nhật bổn, chỉ là HSS nhưng khoan thép dụng cụ, thép trắng sồn sột, gặm cả inox sus4xx (chậm thôi, có clip test e cập nhật sau). Hàng mới nguyên hộp 10 cái. Giá 250k/2 hộp (1 hộp fi5, 1 hộp fi6, tổng cộng 20 mũi)

Bác còn mũi khoan hợp kim nào fi 6.-) fi 12 không???

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác còn mũi khoan hợp kim nào fi 6.-) fi 12 không???


em chỉ có hợp kim phủ loại này thôi anh ạ, dùng tốt hơn hss co đó. còn hợp kim nguyên cây chỉ có vài cái để dùng thôi ạ

- Quạt ly tâm Hitachi đẹp như mới, công suất ra 530w, dùng điện 3 pha 220v. Đã test cực đầm êm, tiếng rít gió nghe rất phê như F35  :Big Grin:  
Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

- mũi phay hình như là loại chỉ để phay bằng cạnh me (vì đầu phẳng lì) fi6, chiều dài me 35, chiều dài tổng thể 75. mới chưa sử dụng 200k/cặp



- vòng bi cao tốc 7004AC quang phíp, hãng C&U, hàng chất lượng cao của trung quốc sản xuất theo công nghệ Nga. giá 300k/cặp bảo hành 1 tháng

----------


## truongkiet

Lô mũi khoan vtop cho e hốt nha bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## truongkiet

Mà cho xin sdt để tiện liên lạc đi bác

----------


## ngocsut

> Lô mũi khoan vtop cho e hốt nha bác


Hàng có số lượng thoải mái bác nhé. Bác cần mua 1 hộp f5 1 hộp f6 đúng ko ạ?
Số đt e 0977 766 788

Update linh tinh: 

- mãi ko tìm đc tay hàn zin giá rẻ nên e bán 2 trạm hàn hakko fx 888 như hình, hàng chính hãng Malay made 220v 70w nặng chịch, mạch và biến áp ngon ko cháy chập. Các bác lưu ý là ko phải tay hàn chuẩn thì nó ko nhận và ko sáng đèn đâu ạ (1 thợ săn đã kinh qua cho e hay) (đã bán)

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> - mũi phay hình như là loại chỉ để phay bằng cạnh me (vì đầu phẳng lì) fi6, chiều dài me 35, chiều dài tổng thể 75. mới chưa sử dụng 200k/cặp
> 
> 
> 
> - vòng bi cao tốc 7004AC quang phíp, hãng C&U, hàng chất lượng cao của trung quốc sản xuất theo công nghệ Nga. giá 300k/cặp bảo hành 1 tháng


Độ dày của vòng bi là bao nhiu vậy bác?

----------


## ngocsut

> Độ dày của vòng bi là bao nhiu vậy bác?


Bác tra catalo giùm e nhé

- còn 2 cái mạch phát xung điều khiển 2 trục bằng tay. Điện 8-12vdc, e ko rõ quy luật kiểu j vì công tắc tùm lum, bấm nút lúc chạy tới lúc chạy lui (đã bán)

----------


## quangn

tôi lấy cái màu bạc nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> tôi lấy cái màu bạc nhé.


Bác thông cảm có cậu e gạch rồi ạ

Update:

- máy hút chân ko hàn quốc, máy dầu, công suất động cơ 400w 3fa, lưu lượng 200l/phút, độ chân không rất cao 0.0005 Tỏ, các thông số khác mời các bác xem hình. Giá 1,8 triệu (lấy số lượng alo để có giá tốt nhất)








- spindle 24000v/p 1,5kw, kẹp dao ER11 collet fi8. Quay tay vẫn rất mượt nhưng chạy full tốc độ có tiếng lao xao có vẻ vòng bi cũng đến tuổi cần bảo dưỡng, bác nào ko yêu cầu cao quá thì dùng vẫn ok (e cung cấp vòng bi chất lượng cao luôn nếu các bác cần). (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- biến tần đời cao Hitachi SJ700 5,5/7,5kw 220v tần số max 400hz. Hàng bóc tủ đẹp. Em này cùng phân khúc với misu A700 nên lái cả động cơ lõi nam châm, gắn card đọc encoder nữa thì điều khiển vị trí như driver AC servo luôn. Giá 4,5 triệu

----------


## vndic

Mình lấy mớ cảm biến nhé

----------


## BLCNC

Khi nào gọi đồng nát thì gọi vào số bên dưới nha bác. keke.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình lấy mớ cảm biến nhé


xin lỗi bác có a minhhung trà vinh lấy rồi ạ

@BLCNC: đồng nát lúc nào cũng trực cổng nhà em ấy  :Cool:

----------

storm1192010

----------


## ngocsut

Combo IAI tổng dài 400, rộng 90, visme bi 1202 chính xác cao, hành trình khoảng 140, trượt má thép cứng cáp. Kèm motor servo sig3 50w. Giá 1 triệu, ko lấy motor giá 900k

----------


## ngocsut

Bình tích áp SMCmade in japan nhìn là yêu, dung tích 10lit,  chịu áp 2Mpa, có van xả nước đáy, kèm bộ kích áp đầu vào từ 0.1-1Mpa, đầu ra chỉnh được áp ra, max 2Mpa. Em này dùng với đầu nén mini như kiểu Thomas thần thánh hoặc làm bình chân không trung gian thì chuyên nghiệp hết sẩy (đã bán)

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngon .... booster kèm bình tích áp .

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Ngon .... booster kèm bình tích áp .


Em cảm ơn bác đã phản hồi tốt về sp  :Stick Out Tongue: 

- cặp pitong hơi rất mới tockin japan (đã bán)

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

> Bình tích áp SMCmade in japan nhìn là yêu, dung tích 10lit,  chịu áp 2Mpa, có van xả nước đáy, kèm bộ kích áp đầu vào từ 0.1-1Mpa, đầu ra chỉnh được áp ra, max 2Mpa. Em này dùng với đầu nén mini như kiểu Thomas thần thánh hoặc làm bình chân không trung gian thì chuyên nghiệp hết sẩy. Giá 800k/bình
> 
> Đính kèm 64024


Mình lấy 1 bình tích áp nhé bác,để mình add Zalo bác th2 ae mình giao dịch. Lấy thêm con máy hút chân không nữa có được giảm giá ko bác  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Fusionvie

Gạch tạm cái bình tích áp, bác cho thêm cái thước vào ảnh cho dễ hình dung

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuhanoi

[QUOTE=ngocsut;150517]Em cảm ơn bác đã phản hồi tốt về sp  :Stick Out Tongue: 

- cặp pitong hơi rất mới tockin japan. 250k/cặp



Cho kích thước và lực nén cái này bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình lấy 1 bình tích áp nhé bác,để mình add Zalo bác th2 ae mình giao dịch. Lấy thêm con máy hút chân không nữa có được giảm giá ko bác


xin lỗi bác hiện tại 2 quả bình nén đã được chị em đặt gạch về bơm ngực rồi. bác mua máy hút chân ko thì e vẫn hỗ trợ giá tốt nhé

@ bác thuhanoi: 2 cái cọc đó có gạch rồi ạ, cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm

e update tí mớ đồng nát:

- cảm biến nhìn cũng lem nhem e lười chả buồn tét (đã bán)



- mấy cái này hình như là rơle bảo vệ pha, e cũng chưa biết cách test luôn, nhìn nhọ nhọ nhưng thấy ko cháy chập gì (đã bán)

----------


## kzam

Cục gạch đám cảm biến nha bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- 3 con át báo dòng rò: misu 125A 40A, fuji 30A. Lưu ý loại này khi có dòng rò thì nó sáng đèn mà ko nhảy át. E chưa hiểu ứng dụng thế nào. Giá 500k/3 cái



- driver step 5 pha tháo tủ đẹp. (còn 1 cái 200k)

----------


## kzam

Hix ! Nhìn thích quá

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thang1402

> - 3 con át báo dòng rò: misu 125A 40A, fuji 30A. Lưu ý loại này khi có dòng rò thì nó sáng đèn mà ko nhảy át. E chưa hiểu ứng dụng thế nào. Giá 500k/3 cái
> 
> 
> 
> - plc misu Fx-20GM, lên đèn, giá 400k
> 
> Đính kèm 64351
> 
> - driver step 5 pha tháo tủ đẹp. Giá 200k/cái, lấy hết giá 150k/cái


Cho em gạch 1  cái bác ơi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## tuandd1

> - 3 con át báo dòng rò: misu 125A 40A, fuji 30A. Lưu ý loại này khi có dòng rò thì nó sáng đèn mà ko nhảy át. E chưa hiểu ứng dụng thế nào. Giá 500k/3 cái
> 
> 
> 
> - plc misu Fx-20GM, lên đèn, giá 400k
> 
> Đính kèm 64351
> 
> - driver step 5 pha tháo tủ đẹp. Giá 200k/cái, lấy hết giá 150k/cái


Cho gạch hết đống step 5 phase nhé bạn.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Vâng em nhận gạch như đã thỏa thuận với các bác nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ngocsut

Combo đế thép, mặt pad nhôm tháo máy lung linh. Visme fi16 bước 10, trượt 15, có giảm chấn 2 đầu. Hành trình nếu để nguyên như hình thì khoảng 220, nếu chỉ để 1 pad thì cộng thêm khoảng 150 nữa (đã bán)

Gạch ngói các bác alo cho tiện, e ít online

----------


## ppgas

> Combo đế thép, mặt pad nhôm tháo máy lung linh. Visme fi16 bước 10, trượt 15, có giảm chấn 2 đầu. Hành trình nếu để nguyên như hình thì khoảng 220, nếu chỉ để 1 pad thì cộng thêm khoảng 150 nữa. Bác nào thích mua 2 cái ghép thành bộ xy quá đẹp. Giá 1,6 triệu/1combo
> 
> Gạch ngói các bác alo cho tiện, e ít online


Gạch bộ combo nhé. Cho số TK.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## cuongkran

> Combo đế thép, mặt pad nhôm tháo máy lung linh. Visme fi16 bước 10, trượt 15, có giảm chấn 2 đầu. Hành trình nếu để nguyên như hình thì khoảng 220, nếu chỉ để 1 pad thì cộng thêm khoảng 150 nữa. Bác nào thích mua 2 cái ghép thành bộ xy quá đẹp. Giá 1,6 triệu/1combo
> 
> Gạch ngói các bác alo cho tiện, e ít online


Còn bộ nào để tui 1 bộ.
Mà mấy cha này chỉ ăn vs check frum. Có hàng đệp hở ra là xơi tái ngay.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Huudong

> Combo đế thép, mặt pad nhôm tháo máy lung linh. Visme fi16 bước 10, trượt 15, có giảm chấn 2 đầu. Hành trình nếu để nguyên như hình thì khoảng 220, nếu chỉ để 1 pad thì cộng thêm khoảng 150 nữa. Bác nào thích mua 2 cái ghép thành bộ xy quá đẹp. Giá 1,6 triệu/1combo
> 
> Gạch ngói các bác alo cho tiện, e ít online


nếu còn thì em sút 1 bộ nha, số em 01674556005

----------

ngocsut

----------


## vufree

> Gạch bộ combo nhé. Cho số TK.


Sao Ông nhanh thế Ông... kekekek

----------

ngocsut, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Sao Ông nhanh thế Ông... kekekek


Nhà đã có XY, chỉ còn thiếu mỗi Z  :Smile:

----------


## khoa.address

> Nhà đã có XY, chỉ còn thiếu mỗi Z


Vitme ko biết sao nhìn giống vit me cơ quá anh.

Còn ray bi tròn mà áp má thì ko mê rồi, hehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hàng ngon giá đẹp đi nhanh quá  :Big Grin: 

Bộ XY nhòm quen quen, khung nhôm đúc vitme hình như vitme 12 bước 5. 

Loại ray 2 rãnh bi áp má lâu lâu vẫn thấy hàng CN còn xài, đa số trong máy cắt dây với bắn điện. Loại này cho phép chỉnh rơ khi sử dụng lâu ngày bi mòn chút đỉnh thì nới ốc ra tăng đơ lên chút rồi xài tiếp, đỡ thay ray tốn kém. Nhìn kết cấu nhỏ gọn hơn dùng ray block 4 rãnh bi nên làm máy mini chạy cũng gọn gàng mà vẫn ra sp ok.

----------

ngocsut, ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

> Nhà đã có XY, chỉ còn thiếu mỗi Z


Ảnh gom đồ ráp lên, ngắm xong rồi bán rẻ lại, anh em nhớ canh hàng nghen

----------

ngocsut, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Chực sẵn trước cửa

----------

MetXi, ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- biến tần A500 380v 0,75kw tải nặng, tần số max400hz, đã test ok. Bác nào cần clip e gửi. Giá 700k


- biến tần yaskawa 606PC3 220v 1.5kw, tần số max400hz, đã test ok. (Đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- thước lá trung quốc nhìn có vẻ tốt, dài 1m, chất liệu ghi là Stainless nhưng e cũng ko tin lắm vì có cái vẫn bị vết ố dù để trong bao chưa dùng. Thấy đẹp nhấc đại về chia ae dùng. Đồng giá 180k/cái (còn 2 cái)



- motor servo yaskawa sigma 2 750w phần nắp che encoder bị vỡ nhưng vẫn chạy tốt e hay dùng để test driver. (Đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- Đám cảm biến cắm điện còn lên như hình (đã bán)

----------


## vndic

> - giành cho các bác biết sửa Biến tần yaskawa 616G3 xác to chắc chắn, ko nứt vỡ 5,5kw 220v, tần số max 400hz. Tình trạng: cắm điện setup ok nhưng bấm run động cơ ko quay. mở ra thì thấy bay mất 1 con tụ chắc do hàng công bị cái gì đó chọc vào qua chỗ tản nhiệt. e ko biết điện tử nên ko dám sửa chữa. bán nguyên như hình 1 triệu
> 
> Đính kèm 64905
> Đính kèm 64906
> Đính kèm 64907
> 
> - Đám cảm biến cắm điện còn lên như hình. tất cả 600k


mình lấy đám cảm biến nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## mactech

Các bác tiền bối cho em hỏi mất khôn là cái cái biến quang này dùng như thế nào ạ? có ngõ ra analog(ví dụ ADC vi điều khiển để đọc được để biết khoảng cách với cảm biến quang đo khoảng cách) không ạ hay nó chỉ hiện số lên thôi? Mong các bác đả thủng giúp e. Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- Step 5pha Autonic có hộp số, cả lố 5 cái giá 1,2 triệu




- 3 cái jack như hình (đã bán)

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=ngocsut;151881]- Step 5pha Autonic có hộp số, cả lố 5 cái giá 1,2 triệu




Mấy con step 5 pha Autonic này chạy driver 5 pha của Vexta được không vậy Bác ? Nếu được Bác để cho mình nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mấy con step 5 pha Autonic này chạy driver 5 pha của Vexta được không vậy Bác ? Nếu được Bác để cho mình nhé.


E ko nhầm thì cứ drive 5 pha là xơi đc hết, quan trọng là dòng đủ là ok bác ạ

Update lặt vặt:

2 chà nhám hơi mini made in japan chạy ngon, có núm chỉnh lưu lượng (đã bán)

----------


## thuhanoi

> E ko nhầm thì cứ drive 5 pha là xơi đc hết, quan trọng là dòng đủ là ok bác ạ
> 
> Update lặt vặt:
> 
> 2 chà nhám hơi mini made in japan chạy ngon, có núm chỉnh lưu lượng. Đồng giá 250k, lấy cả 2 thì 400k/2


Lấy 2 cá chà nhám nhé. thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Lấy 2 cá chà nhám nhé. thanks


ok anh, em nhận cục gạch a

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=ngocsut;151919]E ko nhầm thì cứ drive 5 pha là xơi đc hết, quan trọng là dòng đủ là ok bác ạ

Đã PM cho Bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Đã PM cho Bác.


ok bác. 
em còn mấy thứ lặt vặt update

- Mấy thứ ko biết sử dụng em cắm lên điện hết (riêng cái misu màu vàng e ko biết đấu điện kiểu gì nên chưa dám thử). (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- mấy collet NBC của Big, có mới có cũ lem nhem (đã bán)



- mũi khoan nachi, osg, mũi đen fi9 dài 250 có dùng lướt nhẹ, 2 mũi còn lại dài 200 fi6 và fi3 (hoặc 2,8 gì đó e ko đo) nhìn như là chưa sử dụng. 300k/3 mũi



- đế từ bluebird quen thuộc +đồng hồ so mitutoyo japan (đã bán)



- Visme to của đức (3 cây bên trái) nhìn như chưa sử dụng, từ trái qua phải, nền gạch nhà em 400x400 các bác áng hành trình nhé:

  + fi 34, bước 5 (hoặc 6, e ko chưa đo, chỉ quay thử 1 vòng thấy đai ốc chạy 1 đoạn như vậy), bi khá to, double nút thì phải, e ko thạo khoản này
  + giống cây trên nhưng hành trình ngắn hơn
  + fi 39, bước 5 (hoặc 6), để bên ngoài nên bị ố vài chỗ nhưng bao ko dơ dão
  + fi 32 bước 60 của THK trước cũng là hàng mới nguyên bọc, để lâu rỉ chút nhưng dùng chắc chắn ok (con này khuyến mại kèm 3 con trên)

Giá 3 triệu/4 cây






- Combo ray 15, visme fi16 bước 10, đế nhôm hợp kim T6061 dầy 18 cứng cáp (nhìn như thép nên trước e nhầm là đế thép). Giá 1,5 triệu/cái (còn 1 combo)

----------


## katum573

[QUOTE=ngocsut;152200]- mấy collet NBC của Big, có mới có cũ lem nhem. 200k/6 hột



NBC mấy vậy bác, nếu NBC20 hoặc 13 thì bác để em nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## audiophilevn

> - mấy collet NBC của Big, có mới có cũ lem nhem (đã bán)
> 
> 
> 
> - mũi khoan nachi, osg, mũi đen fi9 dài 250 có dùng lướt nhẹ, 2 mũi còn lại dài 200 fi6 và fi3 (hoặc 2,8 gì đó e ko đo) nhìn như là chưa sử dụng. 300k/3 mũi
> 
> 
> 
> - đế từ bluebird quen thuộc +đồng hồ so mitutoyo japan (đã bán)
> ...


bộ combo hành trình bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Mới CNC

Mình đoán HT khoảng 200mm.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## audiophilevn

mình gạch 1 bộ combo nếu hành trình tầm 300.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Mới CNC

> mình gạch 1 bộ combo nếu hành trình tầm 300.


Mình nghĩ nếu để 2 đai ốc sát nhau thì HT đạt cỡ 370mm đấy. Múc thôi bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình nghĩ nếu để 2 đai ốc sát nhau thì HT đạt cỡ 370mm đấy. Múc thôi bác.


đúng đó bác, hành trình để nguyên như hình khoảng 220 hoặc hơn chút, để sát 2 đai ốc thì thêm khoảng 150 nữa

----------


## anhthai20121991

> - 3 con át báo dòng rò: misu 125A 40A, fuji 30A. Lưu ý loại này khi có dòng rò thì nó sáng đèn mà ko nhảy át. E chưa hiểu ứng dụng thế nào. Giá 500k/3 cái
> 
> Đính kèm 64350
> 
> - plc misu Fx-20GM, lên đèn, giá 400k
> 
> Đính kèm 64351
> 
> - driver step 5 pha tháo tủ đẹp. (còn 1 cái 200k)
> ...


driver còn ko bác

----------


## ngocsut

> driver còn ko bác


Driver em còn 1 cái mà bán theo bộ cả motor là 650k bác ạ



Update: combo chỉ còn 1 bộ ạ, thêm vài món lặt vặt a

- biến tần misu A024 điện 220v- 1,5kw-max 400hz. Hàng tháo tủ đẹp đồng giá 1trieu/cái. Bao test các kiểu (đã bán)




- dao phay khỏa mặt cán fi32, đường kính quạt 80. 1 cái dùng 3 chip tam giác (mỗi chip có 6 góc cắt), 1 cái dùng 3 chip vuông (mỗi chip có 8 góc cắt. Em cũng có 1 ít chip này mới nếu bác nào có nhu cầu mua thêm 50k/chip). Như vậy có thể dùng chán chê mới phải thay chip. Đặc biệt là nếu chán phay các bác có thể tháo ra thành 3 cái cán chip tiện mini  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)

----------


## ali35

> Driver em còn 1 cái mà bán theo bộ cả motor là 650k bác ạ
> 
> 
> 
> Update: combo chỉ còn 1 bộ ạ, thêm vài món lặt vặt a
> 
> - biến tần misu A024 điện 220v- 1,5kw-max 400hz. Hàng tháo tủ đẹp đồng giá 1trieu/cái. Bao test các kiểu
> 
> 
> ...


e lấy 1 biến tần 2 cán dao + chip,đã sms cho bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- 2 cây visme TBI 1605 đủ gối áo, hành trình khoảng 300. (đã bán)



- đầu dò điện AC không tiếp xúc Amprobe TIC 300pro, hàng chuyên nghiệp có 2 mức cao-thấp. max 122kvAC. Bình thường chưa gần nguồn điện nó kêu chích chích, gần khoảng hơn 10cm-20cm thì kêu gấp hơn và khi cách vài cm hoặc chạm vào dây thì nó nín ko kêu nữa. Phù hợp các bác làm điện lực cao áp và dò dây âm tường. 2 cây có vỏ bao, 1 cây không vỏ.(đã bán)




- 2 con logo siemen tháo tủ, 1 con bị vỡ 1 miếng bên phải. Em chưa tìm hiểu manual nên chưa cắm điện thử (đã bán)

----------


## sonnc1990

E lấy 1 cái đầu dò điện AC không tiếp xúc nhé bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> E lấy 1 cái đầu dò điện AC không tiếp xúc nhé bác


ok bác, mình đã up lại hình. dạo này hay lỗi up ảnh quá

----------


## ali35

e lấy 1 cây dò điện nhé,nếu có thể cho e có vỏ nhé,gửi phương thức cũ dùm e nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## maxx.side

Còn ko bác Ngọc, em lấy 1 que dò điện

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Còn ko bác Ngọc, em lấy 1 que dò điện


hiện tại 3 cây đã gạch hết rồi bác ạ

----------


## ngocsut

update:

- Combo còn 1 bộ


- Biến tần Fuji G11S công suất 15kw điện 380v dòng tải nặng, bao test các kiểu. bác nào cần xem clip e gửi đỡ nặng diễn đàn. giá tàu nhanh 5 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

Nay em dọn đồ 

- 3 motor ko có driver test: servo 100w, 2 cái của misu, 1 của samsung kèm hộp số. (Đã bán)



- cảm biến quang (đã bán)



- trạm hàn chiết áp hơi chập chờn chắc cần vệ sinh (đã bán)



- nguồn 24vdc 22A con sen japan chạy gấu (đã bán)



- mớ át khởi, timer, công tơ, đkhien nhiệt (đã bán)



- mớ bơm thủy lực mini, router ko nut ko collet, máy cắt 2 lưỡi kép ngược chiều. Tất cả còn chạy tốt (đã bán)



- 2 cái driver 400w cái thì ko lên điện, cái thì ko nhận encoder. Ko rõ nguyên nhân, ko sửa chữa. Bao sống công suất (đã bán)



- máy đo tần số, mở vít ko pin, mỏ hàn hackko, máy đo khoảng cách siêu âm chập cheng số loạn xạ (đã bán)



- băng cao su thì phải, hàng Eu ko rõ mục đích sử dụng (đã bán)

----------


## thuyetnq

Em lấy 2 món nầy nha bác:
- cảm biến quang 250k/mớ
- trạm hàn chiết áp hơi chập chờn chắc cần vệ sinh. 200k.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## sonnc1990

Để e mớ băng cao su bác ơi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## kimtuan20021989

em lấy mớ bơm thủy lực mini, router ko nut ko collet, máy cắt 2 lưỡi kép ngược chiều. Tất cả còn chạy tốt. 800k/mớ nha anh

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5Vu7gOOpX

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm. Gạch đá đã nhận và hàng đã chuyển tứ xứ rồi

Update

- vòng bi NSK 7007C mới nguyên hộp made in japan. Mạo muội thay mặt hãng e bảo hành 1 tháng cho các bác phá các kiểu. Giá 700k/2 vòng bi



- quả đèn halogen 15v 150w làm em cứ tưởng húc được cái đầu lase  :Big Grin:  bên trong chẳng có gì ngoài cái đèn+ quạt tản nhiệt + thấu kính chỉnh thụt thò. Hình e chụp lúc đấu nguồn 15v 5A, ko đủ công suất nên màu vàng khè. Đủ tải chắc sáng lắm. Giá chơi bời 250k

Đính kèm 66155

----------


## Hung rau

2 cây này chưa ai lấy mình gạch nhé bác Ngọc

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> 2 cây này chưa ai lấy mình gạch nhé bác Ngọc


sorry e quên trả lời anh, cặp này e bán rồi ạ

Update đồ sắt vụn

- 3 nguồn đa năng hàn quốc áp ko ổn định hoặc sai áp, bác nào sửa đc thì mua nhé. có clip bác nào quan tâm e gửi zalo (đã bán)




- cặp ngọc trinh quá nuột, nặng trên 40kg (đã bán)

----------


## Echchum

> sorry e quên trả lời anh, cặp này e bán rồi ạ
> 
> Update đồ sắt vụn
> 
> - 3 nguồn đa năng hàn quốc áp ko ổn định hoặc sai áp, bác nào sửa đc thì mua nhé. có clip bác nào quan tâm e gửi zalo. Giá 800k/3 cái
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - cặp ngọc trinh quá nuột, nặng trên 40kg. Thông số e chả nhớ nữa các bác xem mấy trang trước. giá dọn nhà 600k/cặp


Sorry bác, cho em xin hủy gạch 3 cái nguồn trên nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Sorry bác, cho em xin hủy gạch 3 cái nguồn trên nhé


Cho minh biêt thong số tk cặp ngọc trinh đi bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- băng tải mini bằng nhôm với inox phù hợp để chế máy mài nhám băng (đã bán)



- cặp ray trượt 15 dài 800. Sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của ray THK và trượt của Hàn quốc  :Smile: )) ko hiểu do mấy ông làm máy mua nhầm hay mấy ông tháo máy ghép bừa nhưng rất bót, kéo con trượt cũng nghe tiếng bi tạch tạch như thật. (đã bán)



- trạm hàn Goot made in japan, dùng điện 220v. Chất lượng được đánh giá nhỉnh hơn cả hakko cùng phân khúc và đặc biệt nhận luôn cả tay hàn hakko, kể cả hàng fake của china, dùng vẫn rất ok nên ko lo thiếu tay hàn chính hãng. Giá 650k/cái (có vài cái). LƯU Ý: e chỉ bán trạm hàn, ko bao gồm tay hàn như trong hình

----------


## dangkhoi

lấy cái nguồn như qua trao đổi zalo anhlongpy nhé bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## audiophilevn

mình lấy cặp ray trượt thk15 và 1 băng tải mini nhé(1 cái, lấy 5 cái về để ngó chơi ah  :Smile:  )

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> mình lấy cặp ray trượt thk15 và 1 băng tải mini nhé(1 cái, lấy 5 cái về để ngó chơi ah  )


Dạ bác lấy ray nhé, còn băng tải có bác lấy rồi ạ

@dangkhoi: là sao bác nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

> Dạ bác lấy ray nhé, còn băng tải có bác lấy rồi ạ
> 
> @dangkhoi: là sao bác nhỉ


ok, bác nào lấy 5 bộ băng tải có nhã ý nhường lại mình 1 bộ thì tốt

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> ok, bác nào lấy 5 bộ băng tải có nhã ý nhường lại mình 1 bộ thì tốt


Dạ để e nói với bác ý a

Update: trạm hàn còn vài cái

- 2 hộp số 1:5 cốt vào 8 và 10, size servo 100w, 1 motor ezi servo. (Đã bán)




- bộ devicenet ra tối đa 16 cổng, dùng điện 24vdc. Giá 200k

----------


## Truong2578

Để em 1 cái nha anh
Trạm hàn got1000

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Fusionvie

Mình lấy hộp số 1:5 nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- về thêm 2 combo đẹp, thông số các bác xem mấy trang trước (đã bán)



- cặp vòng bi NTN japan 7206C vành phíp, mới nguyên hộp, giá 850k/cặp




- vòng bi NSK japan 7206A vành phíp, mới nguyên hôp, giá 350k




- cảm biến lase như hình (đã bán)





- thước quang của Đức (đã bán)



- ốc M3 inox đầu hoa thị, đài loan sản xuất, chuẩn châu âu. Giá 200k/2000 cái, 290k/3000 cái. Mua số lượng lớn tính kg






- ốc chí M4x6 japan giá 100k/gói áng chừng 2000 cái



- vít đồng japan giá 100k/15 gói như hình



- ốc hoa thị inox M6, M8. 
Gói M8 250k



Gói M6 380k

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

- ốc chí M4x6 japan giá 100k/gói áng chừng 2000 cái



- vít đồng japan giá 100k/15 gói như hình



- ốc hoa thị inox M6, M8. 
Gói M8 250k



Gói M6 380k

[/QUOTE]

Gói M3 >M4 >M6> M8 mổi gói bao nhiêu con hay mổi gói nặng thế nào vậy em ? 380k mà mổi gói chừng 1 kg là tiêu  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

M4 chỉ có lục giác chìm (ốc chí) thôi a nhá, 1 gói phải trên 1000 con, nếu e ko nhầm thì có thể là 2000c

M3 gói 2000c nặng khoảng 1,5kg, gói 3000c nặng khoảng gần 1,9kg, gói M6 nặng khoảng 3,5kg, gói M8 nặng khoảng 1,8kg

Mà bác trích dẫn bài bỏ ảnh giùm e nhé, e nhìn cũng hoa mắt luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Bộ đàm hàn quốc 
- Bộ Xradio (to hơn bộ kia) pin còn tốt, có 1 đế xạc (ko phải là xạc, cần phải có cái adapter 5v cắm vào), test trong khu dân cư tiếng tốt khoảng 300m (đã bán)
- Bộ KSR-II có 2 đế xạc, cái chân sạc nó hơi lạ nên chưa test đc (chắc giống chân sạc điện thoại Sfone ngày trước) nhưng dám bao test với các bác vì lố bộ đàm này đều còn khá mới và những con đã test đều ok. (đã bán)

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Bộ đàm hàn quốc 
> - Bộ Xradio (to hơn bộ kia) pin còn tốt, có 1 đế xạc (ko phải là xạc, cần phải có cái adapter 5v cắm vào), test trong khu dân cư tiếng tốt khoảng 300m, Giá 400k
> - Bộ KSR-II có 2 đế xạc, cái chân sạc nó hơi lạ nên chưa test đc (chắc giống chân sạc điện thoại Sfone ngày trước) nhưng dám bao test với các bác vì lố bộ đàm này đều còn khá mới và những con đã test đều ok. Giá 300k
> 
> Đính kèm 67050
> Đính kèm 67051
> Đính kèm 67052
> Đính kèm 67053


Up gì mà chã thấy gì cả , lổi rồi em ơi .

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Up gì mà chã thấy gì cả , lổi rồi em ơi .


dạ e sửa rồi anh, dạo này hay bị lỗi quá  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

- đám step 5 pha chip hôi (đã bán)



- bộ động cơ brushless điện 220v điều chỉnh được chiều, tốc độ. Làm trục quay vịt thì quá sang  :Smile: ) (đã bán)

----------


## tuandd1

> - đám step 5 pha chip hôi. 250k/5 cái
> 
> 
> 
> - bộ động cơ brushless điện 220v điều chỉnh được chiều, tốc độ. Làm trục quay vịt thì quá sang ) giá 600k


lấy đóng step chip con con nhé bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Cái con quay vịt này bể gạch thì anh lấy nhé  :Wink:  hôm qua hổng có vô forum nên hẻm thấy  :Wink: 
sẳn anh chọn mớ ốc vít rồi gửi luôn cho anh .

----------

ngocsut

----------


## cokhimha

Chúc bác mua may bán đắt nhé, máy tự động bên em lại chuyên dùng hàng mới thôi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái con quay vịt này bể gạch thì anh lấy nhé  hôm qua hổng có vô forum nên hẻm thấy 
> sẳn anh chọn mớ ốc vít rồi gửi luôn cho anh .


Hehe con quay vịt này đi rồi mà a cần mai e lấy con vịt quay khác a xơi nhá

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Hehe con quay vịt này đi rồi mà a cần mai e lấy con vịt quay khác a xơi nhá


Oke em . :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Đồ sắt JAV, từ trái qua phải, từ trên xuống dưới. Bác nào quan tâm vào zalo e gửi hình chi tiết



- dao quét mặt chỉnh được đường kính quét, mới chưa sử dụng. 350k/cái. (Còn 2 cái)

- bộ ụ dao tiện thiết kế kiểu dốc chỉnh được độ cao mũi cắt + dao tiện chỉnh được góc cắt, chip tam giác 2 mặt mới tinh. Giá 1 triệu

- mâm cặp 160 hiệu SOUL răng lợi còn đẹp. Giá 1,4 triệu

- êto Aporo 100. Giá 700k

- lố mũi phay chủ yếu là hợp kim me đẹp và vài mũi phay cầu hss co. Giá 1 triệu cả bó

- ụ dao thay nhanh, khóa nhanh cứng (đã bán)

-  kẹp và dao cắt đứt iscar đẹp như chưa sử dụng (đã bán)

- cũng là kẹp dao nhưng ko biết gọi sao cho đúng. Giá 200k

- cán tiện chip hàng tungaloy misubishi (chỉ còn nhóm 4 cây bên trái) đồng giá 200k. Bác nào mua thêm chip mới thì 50k/chip. Bác nào mua cả 4 cây thì tặng hộp chip bên cạnh (có 8 chip)

- 2 vòng bi 7202C p4 NTN mới chưa sử dụng. Giá 350k/2 cái

- 3 hộp chip mới. Giá 200k/hộp 

- đồng hồ so Teclock 0.01mm bé xíu (đã bán)

- đầu dò phôi mitutoyo mới nguyên hộp chưa sử dụng. Giá 900k

----------


## truongkiet

Ụ dao thông số các kích thước ntn vậy

----------

Nguyen Tuan

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

anh Tân lấy kẹp và dao cắt đứt iscar đẹp như chưa sử dụng. Giá 300k nha Ngọc ơi .

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> anh Tân lấy kẹp và dao cắt đứt iscar đẹp như chưa sử dụng. Giá 300k nha Ngọc ơi .


Vâng a

@truongkiet mấy cái đó e bán rồi bác a, cảm ơn bác quan tâm

Em up nốt mấy cái linh tinh

- dao quét mặt cán 32, đường kính quạt 80, chip 2 mặt. Giá 700k gồm: dao quét + hộp chip khác kiểu nhưng cùng size, cũng là loại chip 2 mặt 



- cán tiện size 16 cắt ren ngoài, hàng china chất lượng, e dùng vài lần (đã bán)



- bộ mở vít nati thần thánh dùng rất hay, e có hàng mới hơn nên bán bớt, 21 cấp chỉnh lực và 1 nấc khoan, 2 cấp tốc độ low-high. Loại này thích ở chỗ khi quá lực nó ngắt công tắc cái tạch nên ko bao giờ sợ trượt ren, cầm chắc tay và rất khỏe. Phụ kiện gồm: 1 sạc + 1 pin đã đóng lại cell samsung mới dùng cả tuần mới phải sạc lại + 1 vỏ pin sơ cua (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- nguồn biến áp 24vdc dùng điện 3 pha 380-420v. Thiết kế rất chắc chắn hầm hố như hàng đức. Giá 650k




- 2 motor DC hàng swiss made nhỏ êm như ruồi, nhông nhiếc đầy đủ, có gắn encoder (đã bán)





- encoder của đức. Giá 350k 



- động cơ không than của orient japan. Giá 350k




- bệ gang đúc có sẵn rãnh ray 15, kích thước 500x400, nặng khoảng gần 25kg. Giá 850k/cái, có 2 cái



- 2 bộ combo nhôm đúc gân guốc chắc chắn thích hợp làm trục Z máy micro. Tổng thể cao 550, đế 180x130, ray đơn bản 40, visme fi 14 bước 5, hành trình khoảng 250, đc kéo bởi 1 step sanyodenki 7126 có gắn encoder, 2 pad bằng thép có thể chạy xa gần so với nhau nhờ 1 moto dc hoặc có thể vặn bằng tay, cảm biến hành trình quang đầy đủ. Giá 1,8 triệu/cái, nếu bớt lại moto thì 1,4 triệu/cái

----------


## ngocsut

- 2 bộ step 5 phase, size 60, moto hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10, dây bị cắt ngắn, mở nắp đít ra hàn lại vô tư. (Đã bán)



- 2 step 2 phase 6 dây sanyo denki tháo máy đẹp (đã bán)
- 2 step hồi tiếp của Mỹ. Giá 300k/cái, 500k/2 cái



- Đèn Led Japan 158w, lõi tản nhiệt đồng đỏ rất lớn, chạy điện dải rộng 100-277vAC, đủ driver đồng bộ, rất sáng thích hợp dùng cho nhà xưởng (đã bán)

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

đẩy lên cho bác nào cần chúc bác sớm bán hết

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn bác, để e nhờ ông admin đẩy lại cho bác nhé

Em lên level máy không than nên thanh lý dàn dụng cụ yêu quý national 12v dùng chung pin, gồm: 
- 1 bắn vít không than nhiều cấp tốc độ và chế độ búa. Dùng mũi khoan đa năng khoan gạch hoặc bê tông dầy vừa phải thì vô tư. Rất tiết kiệm pin, trợ thủ tháo máy đắc lực của e  :Big Grin: 
- 1 khoan 2 tốc độ, kẹp mũi max khoảng hơn 9mm
- 1 cưa gỗ kiểu đẹp nhất trong dòng cưa nati, nhỏ mà có võ. Các bác lên youtube xem tính năng 
- 1 cưa lưỡi hợp kim cưa được sắt. E chưa cưa thử tôn tấm nhưng đã thử cưa con bulong 10 tí là đứt
- 1 khoan bêtong, con này thấy bảo là búa hơi, nhông bị sứt hay sao đó lúc khoan nặng quá là nó kêu xẹt xẹt nhưng với bê tông mỏng thì khoan đơn giản
- 1 xạc tự ngắt 220v
- 2 pin lithium dòng xả cao có mạch bảo vệ

Bác nào cần clip cụ thể e gửi zalo

(Đã bán)

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=ngocsut;154090]- 2 bộ step 5 phase, moto hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10, dây bị cắt ngắn, mở nắp đít ra hàn lại vô tư. Giá 1,2 triệu/2 bộ tặng kèm 1 motor hộp số tỷ lệ 1:5

2 Bộ step Autonic này size bao nhiêu vậy bác ?

----------


## ngocsut

> 2 Bộ step Autonic này size bao nhiêu vậy bác ?


Size 60 đó bác

----------


## Tuấn

Đèn led còn ko bác chủ ?. Cho em xin cái hình phía trước với

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Đèn led còn ko bác chủ ?. Cho em xin cái hình phía trước với


Em còn mỗi 1 cái ạ. 

Up ít biến tần cỏ

- biến tần VF-S9 công suất 7,5kw điện 220v, tần số max 400hz, mất quạt, test ok . Bao test 1 tuần. Giá 2,2 triệu
- biến tâng yaskawa V7 0,4kw, điện 220v, tần số max 400hz (đã bán)

----------

v0danh

----------


## ngocsut

- còn rất nhiều dao móc mini, khoan nhỏ, to giá siêu rẻ...








- mài mini cho việc nhẹ nhàng tình cảm. pin chai e tháo bỏ rồi (đã bán)

----------


## ali35

> - còn rất nhiều dao móc mini, khoan nhỏ, to giá siêu rẻ...
> Đính kèm 67871
> 
> - mài mini cho việc nhẹ nhàng tình cảm. pin chai e tháo bỏ rồi, Giá 250k
> 
> Đính kèm 67872



Hem thấy hình  bác  ôi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Thanh lý biến tần fuji 15kw 380v, đã test ok. giá 4,5 triệu

----------


## ktshung

mũi khoan 3,4,5,6,7,9 giá sao bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> mũi khoan 3,4,5,6,7,9 giá sao bác


Hiện tại e chỉ có mấy loại như trong hình thôi ạ, mũi nhỏ có fi1.6 1.8 và 1 ít 0.9 Mũi lớn khoan tâm fi4 a

update:

- Mâm cặp SOUL japan 160, Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## v0danh

> biến tâng yaskawa V7 0,4kw, điện 220v, tần số max 400hz, không có màn hình, nhận cài đặt theo yêu cầu. Giá 300k/cái (2 con bên trái)


Con này đấu cho khoan bàn 3 pha 200V công suất 200W chạy điện nhà 220V được ko bác?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Được nha anh. Chạy phà phà ạ.  :Smile: . Chủ thớt đang nhà nghỉ nên em trả lời giúp. Nhà nghỉ là ở nhà và nghỉ ngơi ạ. :V

----------

ngocsut

----------


## sonnc1990

Chạy ngon luôn đó bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Con này đấu cho khoan bàn 3 pha 200V công suất 200W chạy điện nhà 220V được ko bác?


Chạy vô tư bác ạ. Bác cần cjhi tiết liên hệ e tư vấn nhé

@minh đồ tể, sơn phố cổ: cảm ơn các đồng chí đỡ lời lúc mình đi nghỉ nha  :Big Grin: 

Update: 

- cuộn dây gì ko rõ 150k


- con servo sanmotion 200w, cắm điện có tiếng mở phanh nhưng cốt cứng ko rõ nguyên nhân, 100k


- 5 con khởi mềm 150k


- máy chà hơi chạy tốt, kèm 1 cái bị hỏng để lấy đồ dự phòng. 300k


- hmi lên điện, cảm ứng tốt. Giá 450k



- kính hiển vi điện tử cắm cổng usb, phần mềm điều khiển nhiều tính năng đo đạc, dễ sử dụng, đô phóng đại tối đa trên 250x, độ phân giải HD (đã bán)


- camera tháo máy công nghiệp, có vẻ cũng giống như cam thông thường, cần tìm ra chân nguồn là đc mà e ko có tgian ngâm cứu. Giá 250k/cái. 400k/2 cái

----------

v0danh

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Con này đấu cho khoan bàn 3 pha 200V công suất 200W chạy điện nhà 220V được ko bác?


Còn k mình lấy 1 con 400w

----------

ngocsut

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Em còn mỗi 1 cái ạ. 
> 
> Up ít biến tần cỏ
> 
> - biến tần VF-S9 công suất 7,5kw điện 220v, tần số max 400hz, mất quạt, test ok . Bao test 1 tuần. Giá 2,2 triệu
> - biến tâng yaskawa V7 0,4kw, điện 220v, tần số max 400hz, không có màn hình, nhận cài đặt theo yêu cầu. Giá 300k/cái (2 con bên trái)
> 
> Đính kèm 67813


Còn k mình lấy 1 con 400w

----------


## ngocsut

> Còn k mình lấy 1 con 400w


Còn bác a. Alo giùm e nhé

----------


## ngocsut

update:
- vẫn còn ít dao móc, con bé bên trái hàng trung quốc tốt 150k, mấy con còn lại japan misu đồng giá 200k



- plc fx1n-24mr (đã bán)



- 2 đế thép hay gang trắng ko rõ nhưng khá nặng, khoảng 25kg, có rãnh bắt ray 15, kích thước khoảng 400x500, giá 800k/cái (còn 1 cái)

----------


## ngocsut

- tabular motor, tạm gọi là moto cửa cuốn, motor màn chiếu... các bác tham khảo trên youtube. Điện 230v, cs 115w, lực xoắn 10Nm, có 3 dây chạy 2 chiều (đã bán)




- bơm dầu tự động tháo máy dệt may nên còn rất đẹp. Đồng giá 650k/cái


- biến tần: tất cả đều chạy điện 220v, tần số max400 hz, ko vỡ hỏng, có hỗ trợ cài đặt 
+ misu E500 CClink cs 5,5kw, giá 2,5 triệu
+ 2 con misu E500 cs 2,2kw (đã bán)
+ fuji E11S cs 400w (màu nâu, cài đặt rất đơn giản, chạy tải nặng 150% 1 phút), giá 400k
+ omron 3G3MV cs 400w giống hệt yaskawa V7 (cùng do yaskawa sản xuất), giá 300k

----------


## ngocsut

- Đài dao tiện mini (cái lớn đã bán, còn cái nhỏ)




- bộ step 2 pha chạy speed (ko chạy xung), điều chỉnh đc tốc độ, lực mạnh ko giữ nổi bằng tay (đã bán)

----------


## nzhuhu

Bác Ngọc ơi, bác trong saigon hay HaNoi vậy? Cho em xin thêm ít hình cái đài dao mini vào zalo đc hok bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác Ngọc ơi, bác trong saigon hay HaNoi vậy? Cho em xin thêm ít hình cái đài dao mini vào zalo đc hok bác.


em ở hà lội bác ạ. đài dao tạm thời có gạch rồi a

update vặt:

- 2 cặp ray mini (đã bán)


- alphastep ASM98AC nhìn mới nhưng bị kẹt cốt + nam châm điện 220v. giá 200k



- Đèn led daiko công suất ~ 100w, ánh sáng màu vàng nhẹ rất đẹp có chấn lưu chạy điện 220vAC. Giá 650k/bộ

----------


## huyquynhbk

alpha size bao nhiêu thế a ơi

----------


## ngocsut

> alpha size bao nhiêu thế a ơi


ASM98AC bác ạ

----------


## ngocsut

- 3 con motor bé xinh, 1 con có hộp số hamonic tỷ số 1:100 (đã bán)




- ly hợp- phanh từ, đầu ra là hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10. Hàng mới nguyên hộp made in japan. Giá 650k






- Đài dao mini máy tiện. Đồng giá 400k/c (còn 1 cái)




- mâm cặp Soul japan 160 thanh lý giá 1 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

Biến tần yaskawa 616G3 công suất 5,5kw, điện 220v, tần số max 400hz. Main đẹp ko vỡ hỏng, chỉ duy nhất 1 con tụ hoá bé bị vật gì đó chọc bay mất qua lỗ thoát nhiệt. Nhưng không thấy ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động, đã test chạy ok. Bác nào quan tâm em gửi clip qua zalo.  Bác nào mua cần hàn lại e sẽ hàn. Hiện tại e để nguyên ko các bác lại bảo e chọc ngoáy  :Big Grin:   bao test chạy 1 tuần (đã bán)

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Vậy là lúc sản xuất robot buồn ngủ cắm nhầm dư cái tụ này rồi. :Big Grin:

----------

garynguyen, ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Vậy là lúc sản xuất robot buồn ngủ cắm nhầm dư cái tụ này rồi.


Không phải robo mà là 1 anh đẹp dai nào đó đã thọt cái gì đó của a ấy qua cái lỗ thoáng kia và làm e nó mất zin đó. bác có thấy cái bó dây kia nó toè ra ko  :Big Grin: 

update thêm mở vít kiêm khoan mini nati 4,2V dùng rất sướng (2 tốc độ - 21 nấc chỉnh lực - 1 nấc khoan). cái cuối cùng của em, đủ sạc, pin 1 cel samsung mới sạc đc 2 lần. giá 600k

----------


## ngocsut

- Nguồn siêu âm tần số 28khz, chạy điện 220v, công suất thiết kế 1200w, đã test chạy ok nhưng đang bị giới hạn dòng ra 1,5A (không rõ nhà máy họ chỉnh kiểu gì bên trong). Đặc biệt là mở mạch bên trong ra nhìn có cả chân cắm jump để chọn tần số ra 28-40-68khz. Giá 2 triệu




- Vỉ siêu âm 28khz còn vài cái. Giá 1 triệu

----------


## GunSrose

Khoan, móc, vát mép là hk hay thép gió vậy bác? Hk bác pm giá hết mớ cho e nhé

----------

ngocsut, storm1192010

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Cái nguồn siêu âm dùng chung với vỉ siêu âm ở dưới được ko a?

----------


## ngocsut

> Khoan, móc, vát mép là hk hay thép gió vậy bác? Hk bác pm giá hết mớ cho e nhé


hợp kim phủ, XPM, HSS-E... em ko rành lắm nhưng loại này trên cơ thép gió HSS Co, bác cần chi tiết thì zalo em chụp chính xác mã bác xem

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái nguồn siêu âm dùng chung với vỉ siêu âm ở dưới được ko a?


dùng được đó bác, nhà e cũng đang có 1 bồn inox dùng vỉ này. chỉ có điều cái nguồn siêu âm đang bị set up kiểu gì đó mà nó chỉ đển 1,5A là ko tăng lên nữa

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Vậy là dùng lo hết công suất hả a? A ngâm cứư đi. Được là e chơi nguyên bộ.hehe

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Vậy là dùng lo hết công suất hả a? A ngâm cứư đi. Được là e chơi nguyên bộ.hehe


Mua lúc này rẻ chờ ae ngâm cứu, chứ ngâm xong rồi giá lại khác đó bác  :Big Grin: 

Hình mạch bên trong và chân jump chọn tần số

----------


## tinnghianguyen

A có thể cho e chi tiết vỉ loa được ko? Định chơi nguyên. Mà e ở DNai, đi xa sợ vỡ loa ko nhỉ?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> A có thể cho e chi tiết vỉ loa được ko? Định chơi nguyên. Mà e ở DNai, đi xa sợ vỡ loa ko nhỉ?


Đầu phát tần số 28khz bác a. Toàn thân nó làm bằng inox cứng lắm bác a. E gửi sài gòn vô tư mà

Update:

- cặp thước bị hỏng màn hình, hàm còn đẹp xe khít  :Big Grin:  cái bé lắp pin vẫn còn thấy 1 góc số nhảy (đã bán)



- máy chà nhám rung. 1 cái tốt 2 cái hỏng (cái màu xanh thay cái núm nhựa bị vỡ là ok). (đã bán)




- máy hàn laser mua về nhưng e ko biết làm sao cho hoạt động. Tình trạng cụ thể: cắm điện nhưng contactor ko đóng, phải lấy tay ấn xuống thì điện mới vào kêu o o nhưng chưa lên màn hình điều khiển. Xông điện trực tiếp vào phần điều khiển thì màn hình nó hiện lên như hình nhưng cũng ko biết vận hành ra sao. Nói chung là bác nào có chuyên môn thì ngâm cứu. Máy nặng trên 1 tạ. (Đã bán)

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## ktshung

> Biến tần yaskawa 616G3 công suất 5,5kw, điện 220v, tần số max 400hz. Main đẹp ko vỡ hỏng, chỉ duy nhất 1 con tụ hoá bé bị vật gì đó chọc bay mất qua lỗ thoát nhiệt. Nhưng không thấy ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động, đã test chạy ok. Bác nào quan tâm em gửi clip qua zalo.  Bác nào mua cần hàn lại e sẽ hàn. Hiện tại e để nguyên ko các bác lại bảo e chọc ngoáy  giá 1,9 triệu, bao test chạy 1 tuần
> 
> Đính kèm 69172
> Đính kèm 69173
> Đính kèm 69174


con này còn ko bạn, mình gạch ra tết lấy nhá

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> con này còn ko bạn, mình gạch ra tết lấy nhá


Vâng a

Có mấy thứ lằng nhằng bán hết:

- nguồn đa năng hàn quốc dùng điện 220v, áp ra max 36v 5A, điện áp lệch khoảng 0,2-0,3v so với thực tế. Nguồn dùng biến áp to uỵch chứ ko phải nguồn xung các bác nhé. Dùng tạm test đồ hoặc sạc pin. ko khuyến khích dùng với ứng dụng đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao (đã bán) 



- mấy món lạc xon: 
2 step mỹ size 56 có encoder (đã bán)
Trạm hàn goot japan điện 220v, lên đèn mà cắm mỏ hàn ko nóng: 150k
2 cái đèn báo: cái to ko có bóng: 200k/2 cái



- hộp số hamonic tỷ lệ 100, size 32. Nhìn lành lặn nhưng quay có 1 khoảng góc nhỏ bị sượng, khách trả lại bảo là bên trong bị vặn sao đó mà E ko mở ra được. (đã bán)

----------


## quangn

dat muc nay nhé.
Trạm hàn goot japan điện 220v, lên đèn mà cắm mỏ hàn ko nóng: 150k
2 cái đèn báo: cái to ko có bóng: 200k/2 cái

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5e6GeahNA

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

> - cặp thước bị hỏng màn hình, hàm còn đẹp xe khít  cái bé lắp pin vẫn còn thấy 1 góc số nhảy. Giá 500k/2 cái


Gửi anh cái này nha. Ngay hôm nay để tết nghịch

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Ga con

Nay ai nhận gửi nữa mà tết nghịch a  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Vịt teo nó ngưng nhận hàng từ thứ 2. E có 1 món gửi từ thứ 2 tuần trước nữa hôm nay mới báo ra nhận hàng, kkk.

Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Nay ai nhận gửi nữa mà tết nghịch a .
> Vịt teo nó ngưng nhận hàng từ thứ 2. E có 1 món gửi từ thứ 2 tuần trước nữa hôm nay mới báo ra nhận hàng, kkk.
> 
> Thanks


có bên bưu điện vẫn làm thông tết cụ Gà con nhé!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> dat muc nay nhé.
> Trạm hàn goot japan điện 220v, lên đèn mà cắm mỏ hàn ko nóng: 150k
> 2 cái đèn báo: cái to ko có bóng: 200k/2 cái
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5e6GeahNA


ok các bác

----------


## ngocsut

kk, giờ này thì em gửi theo đường Cá chép nhé các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Tết chưa ship đc nhưng e cứ bán lấy số  :Smile: )

- 19 con cảm biến to như ngón tay cái (đã bán)



- 2 con encoder tháo máy cũ ko rõ sống chết: 1 đức, 1 china. Giá 400k/2 cái



- phát xung ko rõ nhật hay hàn. Giá 350k




- gá ko rõ để kẹp camera hay khoan mini bằng thép trắng, trượt lên xuống được + mấy cái kẹp bằng inox (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Đầu năm đã giáp hạt e tiếp tục dọn nhà

- mâm cặp 160 soul japan (đã bán)
- đài dao (đã bán)
- máy đo điện cao thế max 40kv DC. Dùng 2 pin vuông 9v. hàng từ phòng thí nghiệm ko rõ mức độ chính xác vì lưu kho lâu năm. Giá 800k
- dao quét mặt 350k (cái thứ 2 từ bên trái)


- mớ driver ezi servo ko rõ là lỗi gì. (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- chia tay tình yêu đầu dang dở. Khung máy router :
+ nguồn 36v kèm lọc nhiễu (ko nhớ rõ là mấy trăm w)
+ đủ step 3 trục (x,2y,z), 
+ 3 driver IM483 thần thánh, 
+ spin là router chổi than 1200w chạy điện 220v cực gấu có chỉnh tốc độ, kèm 4 colet chế đủ chơi.
+ Trục x khung công nghiệp nên cân chuẩn khỏi lo, combo thép thk visme bước 10, hành trình khoảng 400 (bị rơ visme từ đầu)
+ trục y song mã 2 thép combo thk bước 6 hành trình 400, 
+ trục z combo thk ray đơn bước 6 hành trình 65, có mặt pad cắt dây rãnh T 
+ mặt bàn nhôm anode khoan lỗ M6
Nói chung là với thể lực thế này e nó thừa sức gặm nhôm đồng chơi chơi nhưng vì trình độ lắp ráp và thiết kế non kém cộng với quả visme x nó rơ nên ngày trước cho chạy thử thấy sản phẩm lởm nên e bỏ ko suốt mấy năm chứ chưa thực sự dùng lần nào. Giờ cũng hết tuổi chơi nên nhường lại bác nào thích nghịch. 

Giá 5 triệu ưu tiên các bác ở hà nội qua lấy vì cũng khá nặng và cồng kềnh e ngại ship

----------


## hainghialk

> Đầu năm đã giáp hạt e tiếp tục dọn nhà
> 
> - mâm cặp 160 soul japan giá 1 triệu
> - đài dao giá 500k
> - máy đo điện cao thế max 40kv. Dùng 2 pin vuông 9v. hàng từ phòng thí nghiệm ko rõ mức độ chính xác vì lưu kho lâu năm. Giá 800k
> - dao quét mặt đồng giá 350k/cái
> 
> 
> - máy hút chân không tokuda japan chạy điện 220v 1 pha công suất 550w. Máy dầu, mạnh êm, độ chân không cao. Giá 2,5 triệu
> ...


e lấy mâm cập với 1 dao qét lỗ nhé

----------


## ngocsut

- mâm cặp fi 80, bị vỡ 2 cái lỗ lắp khoá, còn 1 lỗ vẫn dùng được (đã bán)




- Combo X,Y và Z lắp máy phay micro
+ Combo Z full thép (hoặc là gang trắng) cứng, nặng chịch, trượt đơn nhưng kết hợp với visme bước 5, hành trình 200, có step denki có encoder kèm theo, đủ giới hạn hành trình ...
+ Combo XY nhôm đúc hành trình max 60x85, visme bước 10 NSK, có khớp nối mềm đức

(Đã bán)




Còn đây là hình em nó khi có bàn T mini (lưu ý: ko bán kèm bàn T)


- Combo Z nhôm đúc hành trình 250, bước 5. Giá 1 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

- Máy bơm dầu, điều chỉnh được lưu lượng hay áp suất gì đó (e đoán là vậy), giá ngâm cứu 500k






- 3 cái driver điều chỉnh tốc độ động cơ 1 pha. bao lên đèn ok (đã bán)

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Không thấy hình bác ngocsut ơi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Không thấy hình bác ngocsut ơi.


Em cảm ơn bác a

Update:

- 30 mũi phay đẹp (25 mũi carbide, 5 mũi hss-co). (đã bán)




- driver j3 40b hàng "phá máy" hình thức khá nhẵn nhụi, bao sống. Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Em lấy bó dao phay như đã nt cho bác nhé! sđt của em ***396

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Sao sđt liên lạc ko đc bác ơi, em gạch bó dao phay nhé, có gì cho em xin stk qua 0909176396 nhé

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy bó dao phay như đã nt cho bác nhé! sđt của em ***396


vâng, nhưng em chưa thấy tin nhắn nào bác ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Dạ ko biết tn mà em nt ko đi đc, gọi vào số trên chữ ký của bác thì nó báo sđt không đúng, có gì bác báo em stk vào số 0909179396 nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Motor servo yaskawa 1,2kw. Cái này đã được người ta xử lý lại lõi nam châm nên chỉ để test driver thì ngon hoặc lắp máy được nhưng chắc giảm công suất. Đã test ok. Giá 500k

----------

huanpt

----------


## ngocsut

- ray THK 20 dài gần 1.2m, hàng chưa vệ sinh, êm bót ko rơ sượng (đã bán)

- ray 15 dài 400 của hàn quốc chả buồn biết tên, hình thức ngon ngẻ như mấy chị hàn quốc. Giá 400k



- đế gang rất nặng, dọn nhà 700k




- motor sẻvo (đã bán)

----------


## Mới CNC

kết mấy cặp ray quá. hết đạn không đúng lúc, buồn ghê!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> kết mấy cặp ray quá. hết đạn không đúng lúc, buồn ghê!


Vẫn còn 1 cặp chờ bác kìa  :Big Grin: 
Update:

- biến tần, toàn các loại cài đặt đơn giản dễ ẹc. Tất cả đã test ok, dùng Điện 220v, tần số max 400hz. từ trái qua phải:
(Lưu ý giá em bán chỉ bao test, chạy ok, ko hỗ trợ cài đặt)
+ omron/yaskawa 400w ko có màn. Giá 250k
+ fuji 400w (đã bán)
+ omron/yaskawa 750w (đã bán)
+ fuji 750/1kw (dòng này khá mới, tính năng tốt, chịu tải nặng và đặc biệt là dùng điện lưới chuẩn 1 pha 220v nên ko phải lo thiếu công suất) (đã bán)
+ toshiba 7,5kw (đã bán)



- cặp nguồn 24v chất lượng (đã bán)



- cặp vòng bi 7206c NTN japan. Giá 750k
- vòng bi 7206AC P4 japan. Giá 300k




- các thể loại mũi khoan, khoan dấu (hợp kim phủ), mũi tiện móc lỗ mini (hợp kim). Hàng lướt Osg, yamawa chất lượng còn tốt. Giá tùy theo số lượng, tùy hứng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mới CNC

Không có hình Ngọc ơi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

tiếp tục bới tủ ra 2 đống dây jack linh tinh ko hiểu ngày trước e mua làm gì (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- step 5 pha bé bự (đã bán)




- hộp số mặt bích, tỉ lệ 1:40, cốt vào fi8, vừa size servo 100w (đã bán)




- Đồng hồ đo nhanh (đã bán)



- taro M5 dài 15cm hàng OSG HSSE. Giá 100k/cây



- Rã khung máy:

+ 2 combo thép THK hành trình 400, visme bước 6. Có sẵn step size 57-75 (đã bán)



+ khung gồm trục X và Z, trục x THK hành trình 400, visme bước 10 rơ nhẹ dọc trục, trục z THK hành trình khoảng 65, visme bước 4 hay 6 e ko nhớ rõ. Mặp pad z cắt dây rãnh T. Giá 1,8 triệu 




+ spin chổi than cực mạnh 1200w. Tốc max 30krpm hú thôi rồi. Điện 220v. Có sẵn colet size 3, 4, 6, 8 (đã bán)



+ bộ 3 driver IM483 thần thánh kèm nguồn có lọc nhiễu ko lo nhiễu biến tần (đã bán)

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Bốc cho a 300K mũi móc lỗ họp kim cả 2 loại nhé. A dư cục nguồn 32A có đổi lấy mũi đc thì hnao rảnh mang a mũi nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Hoanggiang

Khung combo xz bị rơ nhẹ có bớt không vậy anh ơi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Khung combo xz bị rơ nhẹ có bớt không vậy anh ơi


mất gì cuộc điện thoại bác ơi  :Smile: 

update:

- còn xót 1 bộ led 158w sáng khủng, đủ adapter điện 220v, chỉ cắm là chạy. Bao chạy 1 tuần (đã bán)




- đài kẹp dao máy tiện mini (đã bán)



- tấm mica tháo led hay màn hình gì đó, dầy 6mm, khoảng hơn chục kg. giá 300k

----------


## ngocsut

- Biến tần tháo tủ, hàng châu âu mà e ko tìm đc manual, thấy bên cạnh ghi Dinverter 768R, dòng 4A chắc là 750w. bán bác nào nghiên cứu giá 400k



- Visme Đức, bước 4 hay 5 gì đó, ko dơ dão, fi 32 và 40, hành trình các bác áng thử nền gạch nhà e 400. Giá 800k/cái (cái ngoài cùng bên phải ko tính các bác nhé, bác nào mua hết e tặng, hàng mới mà để lâu vẫn rỉ)



- Mũi khoan nhật dùng lướt, fi 3, 6, 8 dài ngoằng. giá 100k/c

----------


## ngocsut

Mũi khoan fi3 dài 10cm, nhìn như là phủ hợp kim thì phải. Hàng lướt đẹp OSG thì khỏi nghĩ. Giá 650k/bó (100 mũi)

----------


## ngocsut

DỌN:

- quay tay + encoder. 500k cả mớ



- 450 mũi khoan fi 1.6 + 20 mũi khoan fi 0.9 hợp kim phủ hàng lướt japan chất như mới, bao đâm các loại inox. Giá 2 triệu



- mũi khoan hợp kim phủ fi4 hàng lướt chất như mới. Giá 1 triệu/200 mũi hoặc 2 triệu/420 mũi



- cũng là mũi khoan fi4 chất lượng như loại bên trên. Giá 1.1 triệu/200 mũi



- biến tần Danfos hàng made in đan mạch. Điện 380v, công suất 52.5kva, tần số 1000hz. Giá 12 triệu





- motor servo nsk. Giá 500k

----------


## Mới CNC

Lấy cặp ray 400mm.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Su57

> DỌN:
> 
> - quay tay + encoder. 500k cả mớ
> 
> Đính kèm 71509
> 
> - cặp ray 15 dài 400 bao đẹp. Giá 350k
> 
> Đính kèm 71510
> ...


Không có hình bác nhé!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Không có hình bác nhé!


cảm ơn bác em đã khắc phục  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

Hộp số hamonic size 14 tỷ số truyền 1:50, cốt vào 8. Bên trong lành lặn ko vỡ hỏng nhưng quay thấy nặng tay ko rõ nguyên nhân. Đã bán

----------


## vufree

> Hộp số hamonic size 14 tỷ số truyền 1:50, cốt vào 8. Bên trong lành lặn ko vỡ hỏng nhưng quay thấy nặng tay ko rõ nguyên nhân. Giá 150k
> 
> Đính kèm 71568


Mình lấy cục này nhé.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình lấy cục này nhé.


E bán rồi bác a

Update:  

- cặp giò Ngọc trinh cao 444, mặt đế 170x100, mặt trên 120x90 (đã bán)



- combo thân nhôm đúc, ray trượt bản 40, đai khoảng trên 500. Visme bước 5, hành trình khoảng 250. (Đã bán)



- tổng hợp từ trên xuống dưới, bác nào quan tâm thì zalo em gửi thêm hình và clip cụ thể từng món:
+ 3 nguồn xung vào 220v- ra 24vdc: 1 cái 10A, 2 cái 5 A. Made in Finland. (đã bán)
+ 1 nguồn biến áp vào 380v 3 pha- ra 24vdc 10A. Made in gẻmany. Giá 450k
+ bộ ezi servo: motor 60 bị cắt mất đầu jack encoder, driver mất vỏ bị vỡ cầu chì đã hàn lại. Hàng bao sống đủ cáp encoder và động lực. Giá 800k
+ 2 bộ ezi step size 60 tháo máy đủ jack. (đã bán)
+ 2 driver sigma2 50w chạy được cho moto 100w. 1 driver sigma3 100w. Tất cả điện 220v, đã test ok (Đã bán)
+ hộp số vuông tỷ số 1:50 đặt kiểu gì cũng được. Cốt vào fi10- cốt ra fi14. Giá 350k 
+ moto và đầu cắt cao tốc nasaki (đã bán)

----------


## Su57

> - tabular motor, tạm gọi là moto cửa cuốn, motor màn chiếu... các bác tham khảo trên youtube. Điện 230v, cs 115w, lực xoắn 10Nm, có 3 dây chạy 2 chiều (đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 68475
> Đính kèm 68476
> 
> - bơm dầu tự động tháo máy dệt may nên còn rất đẹp. Đồng giá 650k/cái
> Đính kèm 68477
> 
> - biến tần: tất cả đều chạy điện 220v, tần số max400 hz, ko vỡ hỏng, có hỗ trợ cài đặt 
> ...


Em nhờ các bác phán hộ em con spindle này công suất khoảng bao nhiêu? Vì chẳng có thông số gì cả. Người bán nói hàng theo máy.
Liệu có chạy chung với biến tần 400w ở trên của bác chủ được không ạ? Thanks!

----------


## VuongAn

> Em nhờ các bác phán hộ em con spindle này công suất khoảng bao nhiêu? Vì chẳng có thông số gì cả. Người bán nói hàng theo máy.
> Liệu có chạy chung với biến tần 400w ở trên của bác chủ được không ạ? Thanks!


Không nhầm thì con này 95w chạy điện 36v, 1000hz, 60k rpm, rất giống mấy em spindle của chị na bán trên ebay

----------


## ngocsut

> Em nhờ các bác phán hộ em con spindle này công suất khoảng bao nhiêu? Vì chẳng có thông số gì cả. Người bán nói hàng theo máy.
> Liệu có chạy chung với biến tần 400w ở trên của bác chủ được không ạ? Thanks!


Bác thông cảm em ko biết gì về dòng spin này a

Update:

- ray, visme tá lả, hình từ trái sang phải:
+ ray (đã bán)
+ víme fi12 (chính xác là 11,5) bước 5, hành trình 100, ko rõ hãng gì tìm hoài ko thấy chữ, trơn mượt. Giá 200k
+ víme TBI fi20 bước 5, dài tổng thể khoảng 600, hành trình khoảng 400 đủ gối áo. Rãnh bi sáng đẹp trơn chu (đã bán)



- hơn 80 cái bản lề inox khá đẹp (lẫn đôi 3 cái lẻ bằng sắt mạ). (đã bán)

----------


## minhhung999

Lấy cặp ray con lăn nhe. Nhắn zalo ko thấy trả lời

----------

ngocsut

----------


## saudau

> Lấy cặp ray con lăn nhe. Nhắn zalo ko thấy trả lời


Quá nhanh, quá nguy hiểm.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

DỌN:

- đế thép hay gang đúc có sẵn rãnh bắt ray 15, rất nặng chế máy đầm chắc hết sẩy. thông số các bác xem lại. Giá 600k



- cái máy bơm dầu hay của khỉ gì ko biết rõ nặng (đã bán)



- bơm dầu tự động tháo dây chuyền máy may (đã bán)

Đính kèm 72086
Đính kèm 72086

- quạt hút ly tâm tháo tủ rất mới. Công suất 550w hút như động cơ phản lực. Rất nặng và êm. (đã bán)



- nguồn siêu âm 20khz của máy hàn siêu âm. Mới đét chưa sử dụng. Điện 220v, công suất khoảng 1500w. (đã bán)



- máy hút chân không dùng dầu tokuda japan. Hút sâu. Công suất thuộc dạng lớn trong loại dùng điện 1 pha 220v. Các bác làm điện lạnh inverter thì quá chuẩn. Máy rất nặng, êm (đã bán)

----------


## mactech

Em lấy cái bơm dầu điện nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Fusionvie

Em gạch cái bơm dầu 220V, bình nhiều dầu nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Máy bulong chạy pin dạng trâu 24v
Tình trạng: đã được làm lại cell nhưng do để quá lâu ko dùng nên chết cell, mạch bảo vệ còn, còn vài cell vẫn sống nên vẫn chạy biểu diễn đc chút  :Big Grin: . Con này ngày trước đã được test mở ốc xe tải nhỏ vô tư nhé. Giá 1 triệu như hình

----------


## ngocsut

- Bán driver sigma3 100w đã test ok, kèm con motôr sgmah 100w hơi chập cheng chạy 1 lúc thì báo lỗi speed gì đó (để test driver chơi thôi).(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- bơm dầu còn 2 cái (đã bán)



- bàn hút chân không bằng inox (đế thép) đẹp kiêu sa, kích thước 280x110 (đã bán)

----------


## mactech

Để em cái bơm điện.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- 3 cán quét mặt: cái nhỏ cán 25, 2 cái to bên cạnh cán 32. Đồng giá 350k/cái (đã bán 1 cái cán 32 gắn chip)
- bộ cán thẳng tháo nhanh kdp-1916 của hãng NT. Giá 600k cả dàn 



- còn 1 cặp chân H: cao 440. Mặt đế 100x170. Mặt trên 90x120 (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- bình tích áp trong máy lọc nước, áp suất làm việc 100psi tương đương khoảng 7bar, có van 1 chiều như van xe máy. Dung tích khoảng 15 lít. Hàng đài loan sản xuất. Nhìn đẹp định nghịch mà e chưa nghĩ ra đc trò gì. Chắc làm bình tích áp máy nén mini thì đẹp góc học tập
(đã bén)

Đính kèm 72536
Đính kèm 72537

----------


## ngocsut



----------


## maibinh2008

Cho em hỏi còn đài dao mini nào ko ạ

----------


## saudau

Hồi sáng alo cụ vụ gạch cặp vai thép nha cụ.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Driver ezi step tháo máy + 1 motor ezi servo (đã bán)



- khung máy có thể chế máy tiện mini. Bằng thép trắng nặng 60kg
 Giá 2,5 triệu

----------


## huutinh

[QUOTE=ngocsut;158677]Driver ezi step tháo máy + 1 motor ezi servo. Giá 400k 

Đính kèm 72904

Nếu motor size 56 hay 60 và còn ok thì em gạch bộ đó nha anh

----------


## huutinh

[QUOTE=huutinh;158678]


> Driver ezi step tháo máy + 1 motor ezi servo. Giá 400k 
> 
> Đính kèm 72904
> 
> Nếu motor size 56 hay 60 và còn ok thì em gạch bộ đó nha anh


cho hủy gạch nha anh

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Động cơ DC có gắn encoder của yaskawa hay còn gọi là dc servo. Nặng như lợn con, e chả rõ thông số nhưng thử điện 36vdc thì chạy roro. (đã bán)

----------

DũngHải

----------


## ngocsut

Đói lại bán. 70 mũi phay cầu hợp kim cán fi4. Ko có hộp nên e ko dám khẳng định là hàng mới nhưng nhìn kĩ đúng là chưa có dấu vết đã sử dụng (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Máy nén khí màng, áp ra từ 3-4kg, điện 100v nhưng ko biết do tụ hay gì mà phải đề pa bằng cách lấy tay vặn cái quạt ở đuôi lấy đà thì nó mới chạy. máy nhỏ nhắn, êm, hàng nhật xuất ý hay ý xuất nhật e chịu ko luận đc. (đã bán)

----------


## dangkhoi

em gạch đó bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Giò ngọc trinh, đùi trâm anh các kiểu, e để nguyên hiện trạng chưa thèm wax vùng kín nên nhìn hơi hoang dã.

Giò to: kích thước mặt trên dưới 160x120. Cao 375. (đã bán)
Giò nhỏ: Kích thước mặt trên 60x80, mặt dưới 60x100. Cao 202 (đã bán)

----------


## duc.chu

bác cho mình gạch cặp giò nhỏ bằng nhau nhé, mai mình alo.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> bác cho mình gạch cặp giò nhỏ bằng nhau nhé, mai mình alo.


bác thông cảm e bán hqua rồi. e ko có số đt để nhắn lại cho bác

----------


## sonnc1990

Xin phép bác Ngọc nhé.
Em có 3 đôi nhỏ nhưng mỗi đôi lệch nhau 1mm bác cần thì em để lại

----------

ngocsut

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Xin phép bác Ngọc nhé.
> Em có 3 đôi nhỏ nhưng mỗi đôi lệch nhau 1mm bác cần thì em để lại


Bác liên hệ zalo e nhé

----------


## ngocsut

- mớ biến tần thiếu trước hụt sau nhốn nháo igbt còn sống (e nhờ thằng e đo), tất cả đều có trở xả
1 Con A700 và 1 A500 cùng cs 7,5kw 380v trước đây cắm màn hình báo lỗi Overvoltage
1 con A500 2.2kw 380v và 1 con A500 2.2kw 220v
1 con A500 750w 380v
(Đã bán)



- visme fi12 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 120 ko rõ hãng nào, êm ái. (đã bán)



- 1 quay tay+ 2 encoder chả rõ sống chết. Mà chắc là khó chết vì chả có gì để hỏng  :Big Grin:  Giá 300k 



- vòng bi hàng bãi e nhặt để chế cháo mà lâu quá chả có gì để chế: 2 cái 7010c, 2 cái 7009c, 6 cái 7206c. Chất lượng đủ chế cháo tào lao, quay xèo xèo. Giá 200k cả mớ

----------


## ngocsut

- driver misu J3 40B đã test lên điện ok, giá 500k



- kính hiển vi điện tử Dino lite, độ phóng đại đến 250x (loại màu trắng đến 230x). Loại này rất phổ thông và ae đã quen thuộc nên e ko giới thiệu nhiều (đã bán)





- driver step 2 pha wood pecker W860, dòng max 6A. huyền thoại nhái đã trở lại với diện mạo mới đẹp dai hơn. cùng cha khác ông nội với Leadshine 860A. Giá 450k/cái. Lấy cả 3 giá 1,2 triệu



- motor ac servo tích hợp driver iHSV57 tương đương 400w (đã bán)

Manual: https://www.cnc-technics.de/ihsv%20servomotor.pdf

----------


## huanpt

motor ac servo tích hợp driver iHSV57 tương đương 400w. Giá 600k

--> Để anh nha Ngọc.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- Chắn bùn cho máy cnc, hàng tháo máy chất liệu tốt ko rách tí nào. Kích thước: giãn dài tối đa khoảng hơn 1m, rộng 45cm, cao 11cm. Có 3 tấm trong đó 1 tấm nan hơi bị vẹo vọ.(đã bán)

----------


## tranhung123456

Lấy 1 cái kính hiển vi điện tử loại 250x bị cắt dây (xin số tài khoản VCB để chuyển khoản)
Thanks

- kính hiển vi điện tử Dino lite, độ phóng đại đến 250x (loại màu trắng đến 230x). Loại này rất phổ thông và ae đã quen thuộc nên e ko giới thiệu nhiều.
 Giá: loại đủ dây 550k/cái, loại bị cắt dây 350k các bác về tự hàn.

----------


## ngocsut

> Lấy 1 cái kính hiển vi điện tử loại 250x bị cắt dây (xin số tài khoản VCB để chuyển khoản)
> Thanks


Mớ ở trên đã bán hết, em còn 1 cái có dây 250x thôi

- combo thép THK KR hành trình 85mm, loại có moto giá 650k, loại ko có moto giá 550k




- cảm biến lưu lượng, 2 cái phím tốt, 2 cái phím thụt khó bấm (dùng mũi tô vít chọt thì ok) (đã bán)



- cảm biến so dao không tiếp xúc reshaw NC 4+rx (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Đám misu lộ cộ. Giá 1,2 triệu cả mớ

----------


## ngocsut

Hộp số mini size serco 100w, tỷ số 1:100 made in korea (đã bán)


Đồng hồ đo các thông số điện Mitsubishi ME110SSF Giá 500k/c

----------


## HẢI

> - driver misu J3 40B đã test lên điện ok, giá 500k
> 
> 
> 
> - kính hiển vi điện tử Dino lite, độ phóng đại đến 250x (loại màu trắng đến 230x). Loại này rất phổ thông và ae đã quen thuộc nên e ko giới thiệu nhiều (đã bán)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gạch 3 driver 2p W860 nha . zalo 0834525485

----------


## ngocsut

Em bán rồi bác ơi

- đồng hồ so điện tử mitutoyo 0.001mm giá 450k/cái



- bộ động cơ BlDC quay vịt tốc độ thấp. Bác nào cần chi tiết zalo e gửi clip (đã bán)




- cán tiện chip mitsubishi (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- bình hơi, giá 300k





- bộ động cơ bldc quay vịt, bác nào cần clip demo thì zalo e. giá 650k

----------


## huyquynhbk

Lỗi hình a ơi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## lineage2

Hai cái này còn ko bác?.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Hai cái này còn ko bác?.


Còn đấy bác ạ

----------


## ngocsut

- bộ hộp số mâm thay dao hsk mini e32 (đã bán)




- visme đức size lớn, bước 5. cây to fi40 hành trình khoảng 400, 2 cây nhỏ fi32, cây dài hành trình khoảng hơn 300, cây ngắn hành trình khoảng 220. Bác nào cần chi tiết e đo cụ thể. Đồng giá 800k/cây



- cáp io ra connector 40 chân cho plc misu Q, dây mềm dài trên 3m. (đã bán)




- cáp servo fanuc

----------


## mactech

em lấy bộ cáp  IO Q 300k

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cán đã bán hết, cánh giữ cán cũng bị vặt hết còn trơ lại cái mâm mà bản chất là hộp số Nabesco mặt bích tỷ lệ 1:50 rất nặng, mặt gắn vừa cỡ servo size 400w. Giá 1.2 triệu/mâm. Lấy cả 2 bao ship

----------


## ngocsut

- thấu kính (đã bán)





- driver điều khiển NSK cao tốc bao lên điện (đã bán)




- cáp chuyển đổi usb to com (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- ê tô đa chiều có đế hít chặt xuống mặt phẳng rất tiện thao tác (Đã bán)

----------

